# Aviso a los usureros que han comprado pisitos para vivir de rentas sin trabajar.



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

"Llegará la Superpoblación ? - Cual será la Población Mundial ? - Te has preguntado ¿qué es mejor comprar o alquilar casa? o ¿qué sale más a cuenta comprar o alquilar? Es una decisión clave en la vida, pues compromete a una hipoteca de 20 o 30 años. Encontrarás mucha información sobre compra de vivienda comparada con alquilar vivienda, pero lo que nadie te cuenta es que el mercado inmobiliario pronto empezará a cambiar y puede que drásticamente. Creemos que la población aumentará indefinidamente, pero las Naciones Unidas ya advierten que ha empezado la caída de la población en muchos países. El descenso de población influirá en la oferta y demanda de vivienda de forma decisiva. Ten en cuenta este dato, la *población desciende*."




*BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación*






Inmobiliaria: - BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación


Alerta roja del BBVA. El presidente del Foro del Instituto BBVA de Pensiones, José Antonio Herce, ha advertido de que las pensiones de la Seguridad Social para los 'baby boomers' "no van ser suficientes" para que lleguen a final de mes y, si no han ahorrado para la vejez, tendrán que vender sus...




www.burbuja.info






Se ha llegado al PEAK REMEROS, eso significa también que se a llegado al PEAK JOVENZUELOS a los que robar y parasitar. Que la DEMANDA CAE y la OFERTA SUBE Y SUBIRÁ, MUCHO. Precios altos en ese contexto: IMPOSIBLE.

Lo de la falta de camareros es la primera hostia.



Saludos cordiales usureritos, espero que la "himberzióng" que hayáis hecho no haya sido con hipoteca...


Ej que yo arquiloh a ejtudianteh, ziempre voi a tené ejtudianteh pa perdirleh lo que quierah, ju, ju, ju, cuñaooooo!!.


*Invierno demográfico, ya está aquí: El 11% de las plazas ofertadas en P-3 en esta preinscripción quedarán vacantes en Cataluña.*







¡Tema mítico! - Invierno demográfico, ya está aquí: El 11% de las plazas ofertadas en P-3 en esta preinscripción quedarán vacantes.


Cataluña, pero esto pasa en toda España... El 11% de las plazas ofertadas en P-3 en esta preinscripción quedarán vacantes. La sobreoferta educativa amenaza la lucha contra la segregación escolar Un informe de la Fundación Bofill urge a Educació a ajustar la oferta coordinadamente con la...




www.burbuja.info








Algunos listillos ya se han coscado y se largan antes de la debacle.

*El multimillonario israelí Teddy Sagi desinvierte en viviendas en alquiler en España*
A través de su _family office_ Globe busca desprenderse de una plataforma de 600 viviendas bien localizadas en Madrid y Barcelona. Sagi entró en residencial en
en 2008 con la compra de las carteras Taurus y MDS Reit.










El multimillonario israelí Teddy Sagi desinvierte en viviendas en alquiler en España


A través de su family office Globe busca desprenderse de una plataforma de 600 viviendas bien localizadas en Madrid y Barcelona. Sagi entró en residencial en España en 2008 con la compra de las carteras Taurus y MDS Reit.




www.ejeprime.com





*La natalidad cae en picado en España: nacen 65.500 niños menos que hace cinco años*
*El INE refleja 310.224 alumbramientos en los once primeros meses de 2021, frente a los 375.791 del mismo periodo de 2016









La natalidad cae en picado en España: nacen 65.500 niños menos que hace cinco años


El INE refleja 310.224 alumbramientos en los once primeros meses de 2021, frente a los 375.791 del mismo periodo de 2016




www.google.com




*
*¿Qué?, ¿Qué no hay niñioh en Ejpaña?, ejtoh lo solusionoh yo zubiéndole er arquileh de ochosientos euroh a mil euroj a Marisa (26 años) y a Migué (28 años), a vé si ejpabilan ejtoh mimao de mierda, tor día con loj movileh, cuñaoooooo!!!



Actualización 8 Julio.*

*Bélgica prepara una reforma fiscal “radical” para fomentar el empleo*
Idafe Martín Pérez
Idafe Martín PérezBruselas07/07/2022 02:59h.






El primer ministro belga Alexander De Croo y su ministro de finanzas Vincent Van PeteghemGETTY


*Menos impuestos al trabajo, menos cotizaciones sociales y a cambio **más impuestos a las rentas del capital y del patrimonio inmobiliario*
*La reforma incluye más imposición medioambiental, aumento del IVA efectivo e impuesto extraordinario a las eléctricas*


*








Bélgica prepara una reforma fiscal “radical” para fomentar el empleo


Las condiciones para obtener los fondos europeos varían considerablemente país por país. Las negociadas por el Gobierno belga con la Comisión Europe




www.google.com




*
Próxima parada: ESPAÑA...

BROTALLLLLL


Actualización 1 de Octubre, se va oficializando la gran caída y debacle.

*La vivienda será la próxima ficha del dominó en caer y aplastará la economía de EEUU, según Allianz*

Los tipos hipotecarios se disparan hasta 6,52% y tocan máximos de 2008
La caída de la vivienda puede acabar restando hasta 1,7 puntos de PIB
La inversión en vivienda se contraerá y los servicios inmobiliarios también










La vivienda será la próxima ficha del dominó en caer y aplastará la economía de EEUU, según Allianz


Una de las fichas más importantes del dominó que conforma la economía estadounidense ha comenzado a derribarse. El índice de la vivienda que calcula los precios en 20 ciudades diferentes ha sufrido el primer retroceso mensual desde 2012. Junto a este dato, otros muchos indicadores que aportan...



www.google.com







.....


*Hundimiento y ruina del tinglado AIRBNB en 3,2,1... saberse no se podía...*

*El alza de precios de hoteles y vuelos golpea al turismo 'low cost'









El alza de precios de hoteles y vuelos golpea al turismo 'low cost'


Sustituir el turismo de masas por uno de calidad destaca como objetivo de gobiernos de todo color en España. En Barcelona, donde el asunto provoca debates encendidos,




www.lavanguardia.com




*
Er Pij Oi no sisteh cuñao, ezo zon imventoh de mazoneh y annuankis, voi a comprá um pizo con pipotecah, pa arquilá a loj milloneh de turijtah que van a vení ziempre por leternidá, ze va pagá zolo, zoi himbersó.





Madre mía, no quiero ni imaginar la de culos en deflagración y hernias que he provocado publicando esto, que dios me perdone, pero alguien tenía que avisar, por que cojones, hay que estar ciego o haberse comido una maceta de peyote para no verlo venir.


----------



## Tawanchai (4 Jul 2022)

El IBI con recargo dicen jajaja


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (4 Jul 2022)

los llenarán de moronegrada


----------



## Tawanchai (4 Jul 2022)

Casapapis manda, comida, wifi, hacer la compra de doritos con mamá.. que más le puedes pedir a la vida?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Rohoooooooooo anunakiiiiiiiiiiii!!!, que no tienes naaaaaadaaaaaass arrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## proctalgiafugax (4 Jul 2022)

Cada vez hay más rojos en este foro.Rojos y sus rojadas.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> los llenarán de moronegrada




¿Y te van a pagar 800 pavos por un zulomierda?, ¿La impresora seguirá funcionando?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Cada vez hay más rojos en este foro.Rojos y sus rojadas.




Y mazónicoh, por cierto, yo llevo muchos más años que tú aquí, rata apestosa.

Ala, a trabajar, pensar, montar una empresa, producir y arriesgarse si quieres dinero, hijo de puta! Menos cuentos!


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (4 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Casapapis manda, comida, wifi, hacer la compra de doritos con mamá.. que más le puedes pedir a la vida?



Haber nacido normal en vez de homosexual.


----------



## Tawanchai (4 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Ser heterosexual.



Bueno eso está sobre valorado además ser gay está de moda


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (4 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Bueno eso está sobre valorado además ser gay está de moda



Pues para ti para siempre ;P


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Jul 2022)

Vienen moronegrada y se meten 8 en un zulo como el tonto de @keadlash en Irlanda suckeando cocks.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Joder cuánta bilis, y eso que este foro se llama BURBUJA.INFO, parece que se llama CASEROS.INFO.


JA JA JA JA!!

Que no os preocupéis, que ese habogado es tonto, y está equivocado, y el del BBVA también.

Ja ja ja ja ja!


----------



## maxkuiper (4 Jul 2022)

Si sueñas, loterias


----------



## Tagghino (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Bro-tal y tal y tal y tal.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Si sueñas, loterias




Sí, sí, sí, sí, sí, sí, pregúntale a los hosteleros cuantos jovencitos se han presentado este verano con el curriculum...


Matemáticas nene, estáis acabados, y los negros del África que es el último clavo al que os podéis agarrar, ochocientos euros no os van a pagar.


Ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## p_pin (4 Jul 2022)

Lo de la caída de la población es una gilipollez, meterán cientos de miles de inmigrantes cada año, están todos los partidos de acuerdo

Y alguno dirá... ¿pero como un moromierda va a pagar un piso?... jjaja claro que no, lo pagarás tú (y yo) con los impuestos y las ayudas que recibirán


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo de la caída de la población es una gilipollez, meterán cientos de miles de inmigrantes cada año, están todos los partidos de acuerdo
> 
> Y alguno dirá... ¿pero como un moromierda va a pagar un piso?... jjaja claro que no, lo pagarás tú (y yo) con los impuestos y las ayudas que recibirán




Ja ja ja ja ja

O sea, ¿que los caseros voxlerdos del foro van a pedir negros para que le alquilen el piso?


----------



## Stinger (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Inmobiliaria: - BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación
> 
> 
> Alerta roja del BBVA. El presidente del Foro del Instituto BBVA de Pensiones, José Antonio Herce, ha advertido de que las pensiones de la Seguridad Social para los 'baby boomers' "no van ser suficientes" para que lleguen a final de mes y, si no han ahorrado para la vejez, tendrán que vender sus...
> ...



El profesor oiga ustec


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Stinger dijo:


> El profesor oiga ustec
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110848




Sí, pero la clava, no es ningún cuñao palillero vago que quiere vivir de rentas, es un buen habogado que sabe de lo que habla.

Es a decir, ya se está viendo que falta mano de obra en muchos sectores, la hostelería sobretodo, y él bien dice en el vídeo que: "caerá la demanda, de todo tipo de servicios"... entre ellos el alquiler.


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Jul 2022)

yo lo que veo es que los que han comprado a todos les ha salido bien, y los que están de alquiler están jodidos, a un amigo de 750 a 850 o adiós, porque la langosta dice que hay mucha inflación y un 2% es muy poco por lo tanto se renueva el contrato, jaque maque pedro antonio.


----------



## Hugault (4 Jul 2022)

Si lo piensas da escalofríos. No es que las inversiones en inmobiliario a 30 años vista pierden toda lógica. Es que el plan de vida de cada uno puede cambiar mucho.

Hasta hace poco nos venden q hay q formarse. Que si un robot hace tu curro, en 2030 estás jodido. Que todo se robotiza para aumentar la productividad y los remeros que no estudien serán sustituidos por un robot... Ahora vemos en la Gran Renuncia que son medias verdades. Que lo que no hay son tantos trabajadores. Que Alemania y EEUU necesitan mano de obra cualificada. Que si Sánchez va a hacer fijos a miles de médicos y enfermeras en España es para que no se vayan a Alemania y UK donde ya piden gente.

Mañana te pondrá copas un robot, porque el personal estará, con mejor sueldo, cuidando ancianos en residencias. Seremos menos manos para producir y cuidar de los nuestros. Será la eutanasia la salida digna del sistema para aquellos que no tengan hijos?


----------



## Stinger (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Sí, pero la clava, no es ningún cuñao palillero vago que quiere vivir de rentas, es un buen habogado que sabe de lo que habla.
> 
> Es a decir, ya se está viendo que falta mano de obra en muchos sectores, la hostelería sobretodo, y él bien dice en el vídeo que: "caerá la demanda, de todo tipo de servicios"... entre ellos el alquiler.



Esho es cierto...por suerte o desgracia nuestra, ya no sé qué pensar....


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Bro-tal


----------



## Freedomfighter (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Inmobiliaria: - BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación
> 
> 
> Alerta roja del BBVA. El presidente del Foro del Instituto BBVA de Pensiones, José Antonio Herce, ha advertido de que las pensiones de la Seguridad Social para los 'baby boomers' "no van ser suficientes" para que lleguen a final de mes y, si no han ahorrado para la vejez, tendrán que vender sus...
> ...




Un rojo de mierda hablando de "robar y parasitar" habló de putas la tacones!!

Robar y parasitar es lo que hacen tus camaradas de izmierdas, como las comunistas caviar que pillan el Falcon para irse de shopping a NY, los dueños de propiedades ofrecen algo que les pertenece para que otros lo disfruten a cambio de una lógica contraprestación.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Mira el vídeo y medítalo. Yo si veo bajadas en alquiler en 2023, no lo haría, lo de comprar por supuesto.

Paseáte por la calle y mira la edad de la gente que ves a tú alrededor, fíjate si son "propietarios" y calcula cuántos años les queda de vida.

Yo esperaría.


Me sabe mal hablar así tan crudo, pero es que es la puta realidad, estamos en pleno invierno demográfico.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (4 Jul 2022)

A mi esque me salio gratis, y aun asi pereza brutal alquilar


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (4 Jul 2022)

*LANGOSTA SUICIDADA ABONO PA MI VERDURA PLANTADA*


----------



## pepeluismi (4 Jul 2022)

Es que hay que ser tonto. En el pecado tienen la penitencia.
Jugaron a ser Warren buffets de pisos y en diez años van a haber trabajado para nada porque sus pisos van a valer una mierda.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> A mi esque me salio gratis, y aun asi pereza brutal alquilar




Pues espérate cuando se acabe de aprobar la ley de vivienda, y se grave con +150% la vivienda que no se alquile ni venda, vacía...


----------



## Vorsicht (4 Jul 2022)

No va a dar tiempo ni a malvender!!!!


----------



## Luftwuaje (4 Jul 2022)

Sigue soñando con un ático en Chueca por 300€ al mes en lugar de tu cuchitril interior con vistas a la colada de la vecina, sigue, que soñar es gratis.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (4 Jul 2022)

Pago 600 de hipoteca por una casa que costaria 800 alquilar.
Prácticamente me da igual que no se pueda vender, la propiedad tendrá siempre algún valor por muy residual que sea y el que termina el contrato de alquiler se va sin nada.
Quien aún no tenga casa, que alquile y espere a las bajadas que seguro llegan.
Pero quien la tenga ya comprada y la quiera para vivir y no para negociar tampoco ha hecho el tonto ni mucho menos


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (4 Jul 2022)

¿Sabes que hay zonas y zonas? 
Lo divertido va a ser cuando maricas y bolleras acabéis viviendo en barrios multiculturales controlados por la sharia, porque todos los pisos en buenas zonas estén alquilados por personas que no quieren compartir su vida con escoria.
Vienen tiempos divertidos. Anda haz un dibujo de mierda sobre bujarras y comecoños viviendo entre yihadistas.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (4 Jul 2022)

Este hilo no tiene sentido: lo que pueda pasarle a quienes tengan varias propiedades será mucho menos que a quien no tenga ninguna o sólo tenga una. En una crisis siempre, pero siempre, los que más pagan son los más pobres, no los ricos. Y al contrario: los ricos se enriquecen aún más, al poder comprar a precio de saldo casi cualquier cosa.

No aprendemos de la historia, ¿eh?


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Jul 2022)

No va a pasar nada, la impresora no va a parar y los rentistas van a seguir chupando la sangre.

El resto son pajillas al sol


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es que hay que ser tonto. En el pecado tienen la penitencia.
> *Jugaron a ser Warren buffets de pisos* y en diez años van a haber trabajado para nada porque sus pisos van a valer una mierda.





Hay Dios mío, lo que me he reído con esto.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> ¿Sabes que hay zonas y zonas?
> Lo divertido va a ser cuando maricas y bolleras acabéis viviendo en barrios multiculturales controlados por la sharia, porque todos los pisos en buenas zonas estén alquilados por personas que no quieren compartir su vida con escoria.
> Vienen tiempos divertidos. Anda haz un dibujo de mierda sobre bujarras y comecoños viviendo entre yihadistas.




Hay "zonas y zonas" la última excusa pacomierda de los palilleros.

Se ve que no te ha sentado nada el baño de realidad de estos videos, tienes el culo en llamas, ja ja ja ja.

Cuidado no te muerdas la lengua, que te envenenas.


Ja ja ja


----------



## Chortina de Humo (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues espérate cuando se acabe de aprobar la ley de vivienda, y se grave con +150% la vivienda que no se alquile ni venda, vacía...



Tranqui que se empadrona mi madre o mi hermano


----------



## jolivares (4 Jul 2022)

Alguno tenéis un odio/envidia digno de estudio. Vaya sociedad de adolescentes eternos llorando a papá estado que resuelva sus problemas. No obstante es de agradecer que os preocupeis por la evolución de las inversiones de vuestros caseros. (Que por supuesto tendrán epocas buenas y malas , así es la vida). 

El día que alguno descubra que los supermercados ganan lo máximo posible con la comida vaya sorpresa se va a llevar. 

Muchos funcionais como el chiste del que pide al genio que le quite un ojo a él y a su vecino , porque como el vecino ya era tuerto...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Brotal


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Tranqui que se empadrona mi madre o mi hermano




Ya se cuidará tú ayuntamiento quebrado, en que eso sea verdad...


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Inmobiliaria: - BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación
> 
> 
> Alerta roja del BBVA. El presidente del Foro del Instituto BBVA de Pensiones, José Antonio Herce, ha advertido de que las pensiones de la Seguridad Social para los 'baby boomers' "no van ser suficientes" para que lleguen a final de mes y, si no han ahorrado para la vejez, tendrán que vender sus...
> ...



Yo en tu caso me preocuparia más por ti mismo que por los propietarios de pisos, que al menos tienen eso, pisos.

Preocúpate por lo que vas a hacer el día que falten tus padres y el alquiler de renta antigua de 180e/mes te lo suban a 850e/mes, a ver qué coño vas a hacer entonces. Ponerte a trabajar?


----------



## Chortina de Humo (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ya se cuidará tú ayuntamiento quebrado, en que eso sea verdad...



Que pasa que por cojones tengo que alquilar?  con estas leyes de mierda mejor vender o cerrar. Hay mil maneras de hacer como que esta habitado


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Mientes rohoooo comunijtahjjh annunaki niugüoldeeerrrr, ziempre van a haber pringaos a los que podamoh robar 3/4 partes de la nóminaaaaaaaa!!!!


Arrrggghhhhhhhh


*DESPOBLACIÓN SANITARIA*
*600 médicos retrasan su jubilación para evitar el colapso sanitario en Castilla y León*
*La comunidad no cuenta con relevo generacional para el personal sanitario y tampoco logra retener a los recién titulados. 1 de cada 4 médicos en activo tiene más de 55 años y casi la mitad de los de Familia supera los 60



Aviso de redirección




brotalíslimo.*


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Inmobiliaria: - BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación
> 
> 
> Alerta roja del BBVA. El presidente del Foro del Instituto BBVA de Pensiones, José Antonio Herce, ha advertido de que las pensiones de la Seguridad Social para los 'baby boomers' "no van ser suficientes" para que lleguen a final de mes y, si no han ahorrado para la vejez, tendrán que vender sus...
> ...



¿Este mierdas donde vive?...no debe de tener ninguna clase de propiedad y rabia contra los que tenemos algo en este mundo. Un desgraciado desheredado que no dejará ninguna descendencia ni tiene nada que defender salvo su maltrecho ojete de marica degenerado.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Que pasa que por cojones tengo que alquilar?  con estas leyes de mierda mejor *vender* o cerrar. Hay mil maneras de hacer como que esta habitado




Ahí está, por eso lo hacen, más pisos a la venta, los precios caen. Y si no alquila, y si no a PAGAR.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Hay "zonas y zonas" la última excusa pacomierda de los palilleros.
> 
> Se ve que no te ha sentado nada el baño de realidad de estos videos, tienes el culo en llamas, ja ja ja ja.
> 
> ...



¿El culo en llamas? ¿Baño de realidad? 
Ve aprendiendo árabe y quitándote el vicio.


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Jul 2022)

Lo de *"no tendrás nada"* lo dicen en serio.

¿A que pensáis que se refieren cuando hablan de "desafio del reparto de la riqueza"?
¿Cómo creéis que van a pagar la _herencia pública_?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Ahora resulta que los rentistas de PUTEROX quieren que la gente tenga hijos para amortizar sus himberzioneh, pero no quieren subir SMI, de eso ni hablar, ni tampoco bajar precios de alquileres a las parejas de jovencitos, y que sólo se puedan permitir el lujo de criar a un chihuaua.

La curpa ej de loj roho.

Ja ja ja


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> ¿El culo en llamas? ¿Baño de realidad?
> Ve aprendiendo árabe y quitándote el vicio.




Sigue rabiando.

Ja ja ja ja ja

¿Cuánto has palmado en pisitos, Warren Buffet?, ¿con dinero tuyo o del banco?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

*El invierno demográfico se agudiza en Córdoba*

*La provincia ha perdido más de 25.000 habitantes en la última década y se deja otros 3.800 en el último año.*









El invierno demográfico se agudiza en Córdoba


La provincia ha perdido más de 25.000 habitantes en la última década y se deja otros 3.800 en el último año




www.google.com


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (4 Jul 2022)

Veo este hilo y me pongo palote, pero luego me acuerdo de que a los de mi generación les hicieron dumping Trayendo inmigrantes a carretadas y me entra el miedo.

Al rentista se la suda si el país se va a la mierda, los parásitos son así.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Que pasa que por cojones tengo que alquilar?  con estas leyes de mierda mejor vender o cerrar. Hay mil maneras de hacer como que esta habitado




Eso díselo a los del ayuntamiento, seguro que se asegurarán de ello, incluso si son de VOX. La pasta es la pasta.


----------



## Fígaro (4 Jul 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> ¿Sabes que hay zonas y zonas?
> Lo divertido va a ser cuando maricas y bolleras acabéis viviendo en barrios multiculturales controlados por la sharia, porque todos los pisos en buenas zonas estén alquilados por personas que no quieren compartir su vida con escoria.
> Vienen tiempos divertidos. Anda haz un dibujo de mierda sobre bujarras y comecoños viviendo entre yihadistas.






Maricón ha sido enculado, que es lo que buscaba.

*FIN DEL HILO.*


----------



## Mike Littoris (4 Jul 2022)

Plan 2030: Repartir las riquezas entre todes


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Sigue rabiando.
> 
> Ja ja ja ja ja
> 
> ¿Cuánto has palmado en pisitos, Warren Buffet?, ¿con dinero tuyo o del banco?



¿En plena estanflación? ¿En serio me lo estás preguntando? Sabes la respuesta, lo que pasa que no te gusta.
¿Se te han caducado ya las tapas de los yogures?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Veo este hilo y me pongo palote, pero luego me acuerdo de que a los de mi generación les hicieron dumping Trayendo inmigrantes a carretadas y me entra el miedo.
> 
> Al rentista se la suda si el país se va a la mierda, los parásitos son así.




Los langosta de VOX Asturias dicen que ni con inmigración se arregla el apocalipsis rentista.









«La inmigración es un parche que no soluciona el invierno demográfico»


Asturias bajará este año del millón de habitantes. La sangría demográfica que aqueja la región fue el hilo conductor de la jornada organizada ayer por Vox en el hotel NH




www.google.com






Dicen no se qué de prohibir usar condones y de nacional-catolicismo.

Jo jo jo


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Jul 2022)

Los que les pase a los rentistas y parásitos con sus pisos me importa entre cero y nada.

Se debería incentivar el sistema de construcción de vivienda y de renta antigua si se quiere salir de esta crisis.

Permitir a la familia ahorrar.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No va a dar tiempo ni a malvender!!!!



Ahí está, de momento es una caída suave...









La población residente en España cae en más de 65.000 personas


Según el padrón municipal del INE, 32 provincias y 10 comunidades autónomas (además de Ceuta y Melilla) pierden población, con los datos a 1 de enero de 2021.



www.google.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Los que les pase a los rentistas y parásitos con sus pisos me importa entre cero y nada.
> 
> Se debería incentivar el sistema de construcción de vivienda y de renta antigua si se quiere salir de esta crisis.
> 
> Permitir a la familia ahorrar.




¿Para qué vas a construir si sobra vivienda en España? 

Vamos a perder población, hay que derribar lo que no valga y reformar.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ahí está, por eso lo hacen, más pisos a la venta, los precios caen. Y si no alquila, y si no a PAGAR.



Esque yo no quiero vender hasta que no vea donde me voy y me guste como para comprar. Digo yo que siendo mio deberia hacer lo que me salga de las narices y cuando quiera yo, no por obligacion. Te digo yo q alquiles o vendas tu coche o tus cosas?


----------



## BudSpencer (4 Jul 2022)

Compró en 2008, en plena explosión de la burbuja. Acumula importantes plusvalías y ve que de nuevo se van a hundir los precios de los inmuebles por la subida de los tipos de interés.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> El IBI con recargo dicen jajaja




Ríete, a más de uno cuando le llegue la cartita va a flipar.









La nueva Ley de Vivienda triplica el recargo del IBI a los pisos vacíos


El Gobierno aprobará este martes, 1 de febrero, la Ley de Vivienda, que incluye por primera vez el control de precios en las zonas más tensionadas. La aprobación se producirá más de un mes después de lo previsto por la ministra de Transportes, Movilidad y




www.google.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Esque yo no quiero vender hasta que no vea donde me voy y me guste como para comprar. Digo yo que siendo mio deberia hacer lo que me salga de las narices y cuando quiera yo, no por obligacion. Te digo yo q alquiles o vendas tu coche o tus cosas?




Ya, pero el Estado y los ayuntamientos quieren recaudar, ¿qué quieres que te diga?, los de VOX decían que querían quitar las autonomías para que pagáramos menos impuestos en 2018, y ahora están metidos en todos los parlamentos autonómicos, incluso en algún gobierno autonómico.


Eso hay que pagarlo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Y eso que en el fondo sólo he aportado información: realista, intachable y de una lógica abrumadora, dicho sea de paso.

Otra cosa es que no guste...


----------



## DPimpon (4 Jul 2022)

Lo q hay q tener en cuenta no es la reducción de población sino la concentración de la población. Hay ciudades como Zamora, Segovia o Avila donde los precios están muy por debajo de precios del 2008 u otros sitios como Madrid o Barcelona donde están superados con creces… mirar el mercado inmobiliario de España de forma general no es realista


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Jul 2022)

Yo sólo veo que cada día hay más y más panchitos

Qué casualidad! los clientes idóneos para mis zulos de hospitalet


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo sólo veo que cada día hay más y más panchitos
> 
> Qué casualidad! los clientes idóneos para mis zulos de hospitalet




¿Y cuando se mueran los viejos que viven en en los bloques en donde tienes tus "himberzioneh" (que no son pocos) y sus herederos malvendan o alquilen para no pagar el recargo del +150% del IBI, mantendrás los precios o los bajarás para competir con ellos por los panchitos?...

Vaya, tengo entendido que no se puede subir más del 2%, y eso sin estar aprobada aún la ley de vivienda.

suerte, vas a tener mucha competencia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Y cuando se mueran los viejos que viven en en los bloques en donde tienes tus "himberzioneh" (que no son pocos) y sus herederos malvendan o alquilen para no pagar el recargo del +150% del IBI, mantendrás los precios o los bajarás para competir con ellos por los panchitos?...
> 
> Vaya, tengo entendido que no se puede subir más del 2%, y eso sin estar aporvada aún la ley de vivienda.



Igual soy quien les compre los zulos, como hice con los que ya tengo

En cuanto a la subida, he mantenido el 2%, e incluso a unos, por ser buenos inquilinos les he renovado contrato sin subirles ni el 2% (no todo es avaricia)

Con los 2k limpios que me saco con los zulos, tengo de sobras para vivir en mi piso de Sant Gervasi que está totalmente pagado


----------



## Cabrejas (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Y cuando se mueran los viejos que viven en en los bloques en donde tienes tus "himberzioneh" (que no son pocos) y sus herederos malvendan o alquilen para no pagar el recargo del +150% del IBI, mantendrás los precios o los bajarás para competir con ellos por los panchitos?...
> 
> Vaya, tengo entendido que no se puede subir más del 2%, y eso sin estar aprobada aún la ley de vivienda.
> 
> suerte, vas a tener mucha competencia.



Cuantas tonterías en un mensaje.

Primero, el alquiler ya tiene en cuenta cualquier gasto, ergo si sube el IBI de sube el alquiler.

Y ahora viene cuando dices solo puede subir 2%, si claro, mientras siga el mismo inquilino. En cuanto se pire se sube al precio de mercado y listo.

Por último, cada día aumenta la población en España y tenemos récord, y no tiene pinta de que cambien, obviamente es por la inmigración pero eso va a hacer que la vivienda siga siendo necesaria y dado que se construye 0 y la demanda es mayor que la oferta en muchas zonas está clarisimo...

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## McNulty (4 Jul 2022)

Se lleva diciendo eso de que la reducción de la población hará que bajen los precios décadas.

Me acuerdo del barba, el analista inmoretrasado ese vasco que sacaba libros, el marco Vidal y tantos otros subnormales diciendo que en el 2020 iban a regalar los pisos en hezpaña.

La realidad se ha impuesto, esto es, la demanda triplica la oferta. Hay muchísima gente, extranjeros, inmis, paletos de pueblo y los propios locales dispuestos a pagar los mismos precios o más que hace 10 años.

Quienes hicieron caso a los burbuanalistos hoy siguen pagando alquiler con 50 tacos y sin tener propiedad alguna.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Cuantas tonterías en un mensaje.
> 
> Primero, el alquiler ya tiene en cuenta cualquier gasto, ergo si sube el IBI de sube el alquiler.
> 
> ...




De "ergo" nada, pedante de pacotilla, el IBI se sube por la vivienda vacía + de dos años (sin vender ni alquilar y sin vivir en ella), menudo lince estás hecho, ni siquiera te has leído la ley de vivienda que se está tramitando. Si alquilas no te suben el IBI, se queda igual...¿entonces por qué le vas a aplicar la subida al inquilino?

Además, se pondrán topes a los alquileres, y habrá "zonas tensionadas". No podrás subir alquileres, volvemos a las rentas antiguas del "sosiá comunijtah" Francisco Franco.

Vamos, lo que dice el abogado del vídeo, por que supongo que habrás visto el vídeo...

"Las políticas de vivienda se irán mejorando"...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se lleva diciendo eso de que la reducción de la población hará que bajen los precios décadas.
> 
> Me acuerdo del barba, el analista inmoretrasado ese vasco que sacaba libros, el marco Vidal y tantos otros subnormales diciendo que en el 2020 iban a regalar los pisos en hezpaña.
> 
> ...




Que sí, que sí, que la vivienda nunca baja, y que alquilar es tirar el dinero.

Nunca lo había escuchado.


----------



## Jordanpt (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ja ja ja ja ja
> 
> O sea, ¿que los caseros voxlerdos del foro van a pedir negros para que le alquilen el piso?



Si tu vas a un bar y solo tienen lentejas de primero y lo mismo de segundo, o comes lentejas o te vas.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Jul 2022)

A partir de Octubre vais a flipar con la okupa iones


----------



## Drobed Yug (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Mira el vídeo y medítalo. Yo si veo bajadas en alquiler en 2023, no lo haría, lo de comprar por supuesto.
> 
> Paseáte por la calle y mira la edad de la gente que ves a tú alrededor, fíjate si son "propietarios" y calcula cuántos años les queda de vida.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué se da por hecho que la caída poblacional no va a afectar de forma severa a los langostos tenedores de pisos y a sus herederos EN SUS PROPIAS CARNES? 

No niego que lo estoy deseando. 

Hay una sustancia que se ha pinchado y se pincha la gente. Dicha sustancia ha matado y ha provocado un empeoramiento indiscutible de la saluc pública, ya claramente perceptible con sólo mirar al entorno de uno mismo sin necesidad de periolistos ni datos de supuestos ejpertos y estadísticos. 

Boa tarde.


----------



## midelburgo (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Y te van a pagar 800 pavos por un zulomierda?, ¿La impresora seguirá funcionando?



Claro.
Pero es que con 800 leuros te dara para un bocata de mortadela y una gaseosa.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Si tu vas a un bar y solo tienen lentejas de primero y lo mismo de segundo, o comes lentejas o te vas.




O me voy a comer a otro bar mejor, y el del bar de las lentejas se muera de asco y se coma él sus putas lentejas o se las meta por el culo... o que se espabile y ofrezca cosas mejores a las clientela.... por que "bares" cada vez hay y habrá más...

¿Los que van desapareciendo se llevan las casitas y los pisitos al cementerio?








Es del 2020, ahora está peor, los de enmedio ya tienen sus hipotecas de sus pisitos que dice el BBVA que tendrán que malvender para completar su misérrima pensión.


----------



## Morototeo (4 Jul 2022)

ósea, el que tiene una casa para alquilar, y saca mas o menos 7000 euros al año, es mejor ponerla a la venta ahora? no se yo, no se yo.


----------



## McNulty (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, que la* vivienda nunca baja, y que alquilar es tirar el dinero.*
> 
> Nunca lo había escuchado.



Pues por lo menos los últimos 20 años esa frase ha sido totalmente cierta. 

El que se hipotecó hace 10 años hoy debe estar cerca de liquidarla.

FACTS amego.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues por lo menos los últimos 20 años esa frase ha sido totalmente cierta.
> 
> El que compró o se hipotecó hace 10 años hoy está muchísimo mejor que el que no lo hizo.
> 
> FACTS amego.




Sí, sí.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> ósea, el que tiene una casa para alquilar, y saca mas o menos 7000 euros al año, es mejor ponerla a la venta ahora? no se yo, no se yo.




No, hombre, pero que esté atento, por que la *demografía* no acompaña... Mira, los hosteleros tampoco se pensaban que tendrían problemas para contratar a gente en temporada de verano, de este año, sin hacer mejoras de condiciones ni nada, y mira la hostia que se han llevado...


----------



## Pluc (4 Jul 2022)

Alquilar está muy bien si no tienes planes para quedarte allí "toda la vida". De lo contrario, comprar a saco.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Alquilar está muy bien si no tienes planes para quedarte allí "toda la vida". De lo contrario, comprar a saco.



Yo no tengo nada en contra de quién compre para vivir, todos mis respetos. 
La gente que vive de su trabajo y su esfuerzo sin parasitar a nadie, es digna y respetable.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Sí, sí.



Menudas respuestas de retrasado. En cuanto te dan con los hechos te quedas en standby


----------



## Jordanpt (4 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo sólo veo que cada día hay más y más panchitos
> 
> Qué casualidad! los clientes idóneos para mis zulos de hospitalet



Wilson trabaja de camarero y Maria Gisella Elizabeth Antonia de chacha, 2000 entre los dos. De sobra para pagarte los 800 y enviar un sueldo boliviano a su país, si les falta comen de caritas o realquilan alguna habitación a los recién llegados.

Cuando algún viejo se muera a lo mejor consiguen hipotecarse y entonces se lo alquilará al que tenía alquilada una habitación que ya se habrá traído a su parienta y a su vez alquilará la habitación en la que él estaba( ellos se mudan a la grande) al nuevo panchito recién llegado.

Cuando se muera otro viejo o el fornicador decida vender...

Así hasta el infinito, la patronal se asegura sus remeros cuencarrocistas y el fornicador vive bien de sus rentas.

Hasta que esto explote por supuesto y ya no haya solución porque en este país solo haya marrónidos.

Gracias progres!!!!


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> No, hombre, pero que esté atento, por que la *demografía* no acompaña... Mira, los hosteleros tampoco se pensaban que tendrían problemas para contratar a gente en temporada de verano, de este año, sin hacer mejoras de condiciones ni nada, y mira la hostia que se han llevado...



¿Que demografía? Si somos un porrón más de gente que después de la guerra civil, y no sé ha construido suficiente en las zonas habitacionales en zona industrial?
¿O piensas volver al pueblo? Mira, si quieres una casa paco en la Siberia española, te la dejo baratita, esa sí te la puedes permitir. Ahora, no te aseguro que tengas trabajo.
Te repito, hay zonas y zonas.
Y lo de los hosteleros... Das para poquito chico, es lo mismo que lo de Ibiza, tu mismo lo dices "temporada de verano" es decir trabajo TEMPORAL en zona de VERANEO, si el precio del alquiler es vacacional y los trabajos temporales, no encuentras trabajadores. Pero que no es un problema.
A algunos no os enseñaron pensamiento lógico en la escuela.


----------



## p_pin (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ja ja ja ja ja
> 
> O sea, ¿que los caseros voxlerdos del foro van a pedir negros para que le alquilen el piso?



Vox?? 









España necesita siete millones de inmigrantes en tres décadas para mantener la prosperidad


En 2050 la población en edad de trabajar supondrá el 50% de los habitantes frente al 65% actual




elpais.com


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Jul 2022)

Gac


Jordanpt dijo:


> Wilson trabaja de camarero y Maria Gisella Elizabeth Antonia de chacha, 2000 entre los dos. De sobra para pagarte los 800 y enviar un sueldo boliviano a su país, si les falta comen de caritas o realquilan alguna habitación a los recién llegados.
> 
> Cuando algún viejo se muera a lo mejor consiguen hipotecarse y entonces se lo alquilará al que tenía alquilada una habitación que ya se habrá traído a su parienta y a su vez alquilará la habitación en la que él estaba( ellos se mudan a la grande) al nuevo panchito recién llegado.
> 
> ...



Gracias progres y gracias rentistas, muchos con su pulserita de España.

Que mucho viva España pero que me llenen esto de moronegros para que me paguen el alquiler.


----------



## Jordanpt (4 Jul 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> ¿Por qué se da por hecho que la caída poblacional no va a afectar de forma severa a los langostos tenedores de pisos y a sus herederos EN SUS PROPIAS CARNES?
> 
> No niego que lo estoy deseando.
> 
> ...



Primero tiene que darse esa caida poblacional, de momento España aumentando población año tras año.
Y aunque se de, ya sabemos donde se dará, donde ya las casas son muy baratas.

En mi pueblo hay pisos por 30.000 pavos, hay gente que se venía a trabajar a Madrid en coche todos los putos días, no sé ahora con el precio de la gasolina.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Inmobiliaria: - BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación
> 
> 
> Alerta roja del BBVA. El presidente del Foro del Instituto BBVA de Pensiones, José Antonio Herce, ha advertido de que las pensiones de la Seguridad Social para los 'baby boomers' "no van ser suficientes" para que lleguen a final de mes y, si no han ahorrado para la vejez, tendrán que vender sus...
> ...



Goder. Si un narigudo no ve negocio con los alquileres...Igual los catastrofistas tienen razón y se viene una cojonuda.

Yo sólo tengo uno. Eso sí, pagado y libre de cargas


----------



## Drobed Yug (4 Jul 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Primero tiene que darse esa caida poblacional, de momento España aumentando población año tras año.
> Y aunque se de, ya sabemos donde se dará, donde ya las casas son muy baratas.
> 
> En mi pueblo hay pisos por 30.000 pavos, hay gente que se venía a trabajar a Madrid en coche todos los putos días, no sé ahora con el precio de la gasolina.



España lleva año y medio con más defunciones que nacimientos, cosa que se está agravando a marchas forzadas. 

Ya llegará la caída.


----------



## Jordanpt (4 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Gac
> 
> Gracias progres y gracias rentistas, muchos con su pulserita de España.
> 
> Que mucho viva España pero que me llenen esto de moronegros para que me paguen el alquiler.



Cuando digo progres me refiero al 99% de la población, los que han votado ppsoe durante 40 años, tengan un piso en propiedad, ninguno o dos. 

Evidentemente hay grados, si Podemos tuviera mayoría absoluta retiraría las vayas de Ceuta y Melilla.


----------



## Jordanpt (4 Jul 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> España lleva año y medio con más defunciones que nacimientos, cosa que se está agravando a marchas forzadas.
> 
> Ya llegará la caída.



100.000 panchitos más, solucionado.
De donde los quieres?


----------



## Ebonycontractor (4 Jul 2022)

Tu hilo es engañoso, en el video el tio muestra los graficos de cómo (en el peor de los casos) la población no descenderá hasta el 2060, nosotros ya seremos viejos o estaremos muertos. Not my problem.


----------



## fxno (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Inmobiliaria: - BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación
> 
> 
> Alerta roja del BBVA. El presidente del Foro del Instituto BBVA de Pensiones, José Antonio Herce, ha advertido de que las pensiones de la Seguridad Social para los 'baby boomers' "no van ser suficientes" para que lleguen a final de mes y, si no han ahorrado para la vejez, tendrán que vender sus...
> ...



Crecimiento vegetativo en España negativo y la población cada vez es mayor yo lo veo todo muy negro o marron


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Goder. Si un narigudo no ve negocio con los alquileres...Igual los catastrofistas tienen razón y se viene una cojonuda.
> 
> Yo sólo tengo uno. Eso sí, pagado y libre de cargas




Así es, lo dices de un modo poco "políticamente correcto", pero sí, las ratas abandonan el barco que se hunde.


----------



## Jordanpt (4 Jul 2022)

2024:
La luz al doble de precio, la gasofa a 4 litros, el paro sube 10 puntos y rebaja del 20% a funcivagos y pensionistas en sus ingresos.
Catacrak y el precio de los zulos por los suelos, menos suelo en los mejores barrios claro.

Pero invierno demográfico con las fronteras de risa que tenemos..


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, a los listillos que se ríen cuando les digo que los van a freír a recargos del +150% de IBI sin no alquilan o malvenden.

De hoy.

*Gobierno anuncia que la Ley de Vivienda se aprobará "en los próximos meses"**









Gobierno anuncia que la Ley de Vivienda se aprobará "en los próximos meses"


El secretario general de Agenda Urbana y Vivienda, David de Lucas, ha asegurado, que habrá Ley de...



www.google.com





Las comillas entenderlas, se trata del ABC, panfleto de langostas y cayetanos.


----------



## Patito Feo (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Y te van a pagar 800 pavos por un zulomierda?, ¿La impresora seguirá funcionando?



Lo pagara el estado por el. Y lo sacaran de las costillas del trabajador, como siempre.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> 2024:
> La luz al doble de precio, la gasofa a 4 litros, el paro sube 10 puntos y rebaja del 20% a funcivagos y pensionistas en sus ingresos.
> Catacrak y el precio de los zulos por los suelos, menos suelo en los mejores barrios claro.
> 
> Pero invierno demográfico con las fronteras de risa que tenemos..





Pues sí, ni con inmigración paras las sangría.


----------



## Patito Feo (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Inmobiliaria: - BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación
> 
> 
> Alerta roja del BBVA. El presidente del Foro del Instituto BBVA de Pensiones, José Antonio Herce, ha advertido de que las pensiones de la Seguridad Social para los 'baby boomers' "no van ser suficientes" para que lleguen a final de mes y, si no han ahorrado para la vejez, tendrán que vender sus...
> ...




Llevais 30 años con la misma tematica.


----------



## Jordanpt (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Por cierto, a los listillos que se ríen cuando les digo que los van a freír a recargos del +150% de IBI sin no alquilan o malvenden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya te lo han dicho antes, deja de decir hilipoleces y hazte un dibujo de maricas y pelofritomoradas viviendo entre yijadistas


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Lo pagara el estado por el. Y lo sacaran de las costillas del trabajador, como siempre.




Sí, claro, estamos que ya no podemos ni pagar pensiones apenas y con subida de tipos a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Ya te lo han dicho antes, deja de decir hilipoleces y hazte un dibujo de maricas y pelofritomoradas viviendo entre yijadistas



¿El qué me han dicho saco de mierda?

Anda y muérete por allí tirado, escoria, que no llevas aquí ni dos años.


----------



## Segismunda (4 Jul 2022)

¿Y por qué usureros, webón? Es legítimo ser rentista, en todo caso los pendejos responsables de los precios altos son los políticos que chingan el mercado impidiendo construir y no levantando suficiente VPO para equilibrar.

También está desubicado su análisis sí cree que el partido socialista va a permitir que la gente se emancipe con pisos heredados (casi todos los remeros en huelga tienen ladrillo por heredar), mas no será así, mamaverga, porque se viene una confiscación general. Una vez hecho esto la derecha no lo revertirá, anoten este vaticinio, culicagaos.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Jul 2022)

Lamentablemente en 2030 la mayoría de las viviendas van a ser derribadas por normativa uropea de ecoeficiencia.

Está todo previsto .









¿Cómo deberán ser las casas en la UE para su alquiler o venta en 2030?


La Unión Europea pretendía que a partir de 2030 toda casa en venta o alquiler tuviese una baja calificación energética. La obligación, finalmente, se ha convertido en recomendación y propone que los edificios sean lo más eficientes posible.




www.bbva.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

El inmundo ha sacado un especial sobre el invierno demográfico que va a derroyir y arruinar a todos los himbersoreh.

Hay que estar registrado para leerla.

*España 1958-2022: del optimismo económico y la entrada en Europa a la atonía y el invierno demográfico









España 1958-2022: del optimismo económico y la entrada en Europa a la atonía y el invierno demográfico


La publicación del primer número de ACTUALIDAD ECONÓMICA en 1958 se produjo en un momento clave para la historia económica de España: en plena elaboración del Plan de Estabilizació




amp.elmundo.es




*


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Lamentablemente en 2030 la mayoría de las viviendas van a ser derribadas por normativa uropea de ecoeficiencia.
> 
> Está todo previsto .
> 
> ...




Vaya, espero que las hipotecas estén pagadas.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Vaya, espero que las hipotecas estén pagadas.



Y la oferta se reducirá, tanto de venta como de alquiler.

Forma parte del plan de extinción del autóctono.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Ahora resulta que tenemos "negacionistas" del invierno demográfico.



Supongo que serán todos himbersoresh...




Pues nada, voy a bajarme a la plaza esa que tengo al lado de mi casa, que tiene todos los bancos petados de viejos-propietarios a cualquier hora, y a fijarme bien, si tienen 16 años, por que sí, puede ser... a lo mejor estoy mal de la vista, y confundo adolescentes con octogenarios.

Jo jo jo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Y la oferta se reducirá, tanto de venta como de alquiler.
> 
> Forma parte del plan de extinción del autóctono.




Judeomasónico annunaki, ¿no?


----------



## Botones Sacarino (4 Jul 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> los llenarán de moronegrada




El lo que llevo diciendo años, va a haber una burrada de pisos vacíos, tratarán de expropiar herencias y llenarlos de moronegros.


----------



## Playero (4 Jul 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Pago 600 de hipoteca por una casa que costaria 800 alquilar.
> Prácticamente me da igual que no se pueda vender, la propiedad tendrá siempre algún valor por muy residual que sea y el que termina el contrato de alquiler se va sin nada.
> Quien aún no tenga casa, que alquile y espere a las bajadas que seguro llegan.
> Pero quien la tenga ya comprada y la quiera para vivir y no para negociar tampoco ha hecho el tonto ni mucho menos



Es que esa es la clave. La primera vivienda comprada a interés fijo si es posible. Y no invertir en vivienda nunca más porque va a ser una ruina.


----------



## Rextor88 (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Joder cuánta bilis, y eso que este foro se llama BURBUJA.INFO, parece que se llama CASEROS.INFO.
> 
> 
> JA JA JA JA!!
> ...



Ahora mismo es como si fuera 2008. En 2014-2015 fue cuando más baratos estaban los pisos. En mi zona hay unos precios ridículos de altos con la que está cayendo... que llevamos 2 años de penuria y los putos langostos no se bajan de la burra. Mi casera mismamente tiene 4 pisos, el mío lo ha arreglado lo mínimo y con discusiones y amenazas de denunciarla de por medio, y va y suelta que "es que si lo arreglo más, no os lo alguilo a vosotros, lo alquilo más caro" (ahora mismo estamos pagando precio algo inferior a lo que están en la zona, aunque hace como 3 o 4 años nos hizo una subida sin haber arreglado una mierda). La HOSTIA QUE SE VAN A LLEVAR VA SER MONUMENTAL Y LO ESTOY DESEANDO.

Cuando esos pisos que valen 300.000 lleguen a 150.000 en 6 o 7 años (antes de 2030)... o incluso menos. Eso es lo que bajaron en mi zona de 2008 a 2014 y los alquileres, de 700 que valían en lo gordo de la crisis ahora están por 1000 y o más, por las mismas mierdas de pisos de los años 60, eso sí, son grandecitos, en buena zona de Madrid. Pero claro, es ridículo que con la que está cayendo y lo que ha pasado estos dos años, quieran seguir subiendo tanto alquileres como compra. El problema es que los putos langostos aún tienen sus pensiones, ejem... los socialistas están manteniéndolas a costa de dejar todo en servicios mínimos, sobre todo la sanidad, en donde ya no atiende ni el tato. Todo petará. Los próximos en gobernar se van a comer un buen marrón y los langostos van a ver sus pensiones reducidas a la mitad o más y los funcivagos van ver el infierno, y lo estoy deseando. Los demás probablemente estaremos peor... pero da igual. Estoy desando que pete todo ya.


----------



## wonderwoman (4 Jul 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo de la caída de la población es una gilipollez, meterán cientos de miles de inmigrantes cada año, están todos los partidos de acuerdo
> 
> Y alguno dirá... ¿pero como un moromierda va a pagar un piso?... jjaja claro que no, lo pagarás tú (y yo) con los impuestos y las ayudas que recibirán



Pues si tan facil es traer moros no entiendo por qué no aplican ese argumento con la gente de aquí que ya bastante necesidad pasamos


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Ahora mismo es como si fuera 2008. En 2014-2015 fue cuando más baratos estaban los pisos. En mi zona hay unos precios ridículos de altos con la que está cayendo... que llevamos 2 años de penuria y los putos langostos no se bajan de la burra. Mi casera mismamente tiene 4 pisos, el mío lo ha arreglado lo mínimo y con discusiones y amenazas de denunciarla de por medio, y va y suelta que "es que si lo arreglo más, no os lo alguilo a vosotros, lo alquilo más caro" (ahora mismo estamos pagando precio algo inferior a lo que están en la zona, aunque hace como 3 o 4 años nos hizo una subida sin haber arreglado una mierda). La HOSTIA QUE SE VAN A LLEVAR VA SER MONUMENTAL Y LO ESTOY DESEANDO.
> 
> Cuando esos pisos que valen 300.000 lleguen a 150.000 en 6 o 7 años (antes de 2030)... o incluso menos. Eso es lo que bajaron en mi zona de 2008 a 2014 y los alquileres, de 700 que valían en lo gordo de la crisis ahora están por 1000 y o más, por las mismas mierdas de pisos de los años 60, eso sí, son grandecitos, en buena zona de Madrid. Pero claro, es ridículo que con la que está cayendo y lo que ha pasado estos dos años, quieran seguir subiendo tanto alquileres como compra. El problema es que los putos langostos aún tienen sus pensiones, ejem... los socialistas están manteniéndolas a costa de dejar todo en servicios mínimos, sobre todo la sanidad, en donde ya no atiende ni el tato. Todo petará. Los próximos en gobernar se van a comer un buen marrón y los langostos van a ver sus pensiones reducidas a la mitad o más y los funcivagos van ver el infierno, y lo estoy deseando. Los demás probablemente estaremos peor... pero da igual. Estoy desando que pete todo ya.





El chicle no se puede estirar más, como los rusos corten el gas, y centro europa se vaya al guano, ya veremos quién sigue rescatando a funcionarios y langostos.


----------



## ruvigri (4 Jul 2022)

Llega un punto en que el exceso de vivienda ya no lo absorbe la inmigración por que se esta convirtiendo en un problema social. 
La gente esta empezando a hartarse y el partido político que ofrezca solución salda en las urnas.
Ellos lo saben, así que no estiraran mucho el chicle.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Joder cuánta bilis, y eso que este foro se llama BURBUJA.INFO, parece que se llama CASEROS.INFO.
> 
> 
> JA JA JA JA!!
> ...



El ladrillo es una especie de virus que se les clava en la poca meninge que tienen...y ya ven la vida "enladrillada"...viven por y para el ladrillo...presumen del ladrillo...ostentan con y en el ladrillo...se mueren y desviven por el ladrillo...

No hay nada que hacer...tienes huevos, lo reconozco, pero vas a segar a un campo muy seco...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Jul 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¿Y por qué usureros, webón? Es legítimo ser rentista, en todo caso los pendejos responsables de los precios altos son los políticos que chingan el mercado impidiendo construir y no levantando suficiente VPO para equilibrar.
> 
> También está desubicado su análisis sí cree que el partido socialista va a permitir que la gente se emancipe con pisos heredados (casi todos los remeros en huelga tienen ladrillo por heredar), mas no será así, mamaverga, porque se viene una confiscación general. Una vez hecho esto la derecha no lo revertirá, anoten este vaticinio, culicagaos.



Orale carnalita

Pos por qué hablas como chamacona de Culiacan.

No mames wey. Pos acá los moritos nos van a correr no más mijita.

Estos pinches jotos de zoomers Pos recién no tienen guevos y se dejan levantar los jembras por esos pendejos del África .

Bendisiones mijita


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Judeomasónico annunaki, ¿no?



No creo. Más bien joputasonico


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Jul 2022)

RECORDMAN EN DILATACION ANAL ABRE HILO.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (4 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Casapapis manda, comida, wifi, hacer la compra de doritos con mamá.. que más le puedes pedir a la vida?



Teniamos ya en el foro a Buakaw y ahora aparece Tawanchai Pk. Me gusta.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jul 2022)

Un piso que están pagando los inquilinos, pagada la entrada con dinero de otros, a interés real negativo, que lo desgravas y la deuda devaluándose, el cash diversificado y el piso que no le afecta la inflación. 
Sí, claro, de tontos.
Es mejor ser un quiero y no puedo, llorando y baladreando en un floro. 
Cuanto patético. Y no vais a aprender en vuestra vida.


----------



## Segismunda (4 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Orale carnalita
> 
> Pos por qué hablas como chamacona de Culiacan.
> 
> ...



La joda de los zoomers es que no saben qué sociedad se van a encontrar nomás. De momento, van a culiarnos a los milénicos expropiándonos todo lo que puedan para mantener el Estado en ruinas ¿pero después, qué mielda van a hacer con los zoomers? Comerán bugos y vivirán en albergues con 12 camas por habitación, la UE los pondrá en condominios bien lejitos de la jet set.


----------



## auricooro (4 Jul 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¿Y por qué usureros, webón? Es legítimo ser rentista, en todo caso los pendejos responsables de los precios altos son los políticos que chingan el mercado impidiendo construir y no levantando suficiente VPO para equilibrar.
> 
> También está desubicado su análisis sí cree que el partido socialista va a permitir que la gente se emancipe con pisos heredados (casi todos los remeros en huelga tienen ladrillo por heredar), mas no será así, mamaverga, porque se viene una confiscación general. Una vez hecho esto la derecha no lo revertirá, anoten este vaticinio, culicagaos.



También van a confiscar acciones de empresas estadounidenses? Algunos os pensáis que seguís en bolulolandia y no en Europa. Ven a confiscarme mis monedas de oro y mi escopeta si tienes huevos.


----------



## Estandi (4 Jul 2022)

si piensas que el gobierno va a dejar caer a los rentistas lo llevas claro jajajaj


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo un piso y un local alquilados. Vivo de ello, pero obviamente no saco millonadas, me da para vivir y no tener deudas, punto. Y están alquilados siempre. Además, es dinero privado. No chupo del dinero público, como los putos funcis de mierda, que encima que arruinan el país te vienen de superiores.

Sin embargo NO ENTIENDO por qué hay gente que colecciona pisos a puñados y no los alquilan, venden, usan, ni regalan a familiares. PARA QUÉ COJONES COLECCIONÁIS PISOS COMO SI FUESEN CROMOS, JODER. ¿No veis que jodéis la economía del país? Pobres de mierda que quieren fingir ser ricos. Poneos a coleccionar fascículos del National Geographic, subnormales. No se puede jugar ni con la vivienda, ni con la comida.


----------



## Segismunda (4 Jul 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> También van a confiscar acciones de empresas estadounidenses? Algunos os pensáis que seguís en bolulolandia y no en Europa. Ven a confiscarme mis monedas de oro y mi escopeta si tienes huevos.



Todavía no sabes dónde vives, escuincle analfabeto. No te van a QUITAR tus propiedades, porque suena feo y comunista, pero gravarán la herencia de una manera tan exagerada que será una confiscación de facto, te van a arruinar y tú pensando que la democracia liberal europea te va a salvar tu culo de joto.


----------



## ENRABATOR (4 Jul 2022)

La piramide de poblacion no sirve de mucho cuando no la poblacion no ha dejado de aumentar. Si no fuera por la inmigracion España tendria ya menos de 30 millones de habitantes pero esta casi en 50


----------



## Mostoles (4 Jul 2022)

Que mala es la envidia. Aunque alquiles un piso por 300€ al mes, son 300€ mas que tienes todos los meses y el piso sigue siendo tuyo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Jul 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> La joda de los zoomers es que no saben qué sociedad se van a encontrar nomás. De momento, van a culiarnos a los milénicos expropiándonos todo lo que puedan para mantener el Estado en ruinas ¿pero después, qué mielda van a hacer con los zoomers? Comerán bugos y vivirán en albergues con 12 camas por habitación, la UE los pondrá en condominios bien lejitos de la jet set.



Que les empaquen bien de vergas a esos carajotes culiados. No más ahorita no saben si son machos o hembras géneros binarios se disen los gueros fresotes


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Inmobiliaria: - BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación
> 
> 
> Alerta roja del BBVA. El presidente del Foro del Instituto BBVA de Pensiones, José Antonio Herce, ha advertido de que las pensiones de la Seguridad Social para los 'baby boomers' "no van ser suficientes" para que lleguen a final de mes y, si no han ahorrado para la vejez, tendrán que vender sus...
> ...



Atención, atención, llamen a la...






Otro que aún no se ha enterado de los conceptos "vivienda de estudiantes" y "vivienda turística".

Hasta te creerás que pagamos hipotecas o algo asi juas juas juas...

Venga, solo espera unos añitos mas que ya estarán las viviendas baratas porque los langostos las vamos a vender todas a precio de ganga y ahora mismo. Bueno, yo por el momento tengo todo alquilado hasta 2025, pero a partir de ahí mi ruina, mi ruiiiiiina...juas juas juas.


----------



## Gubelkian (4 Jul 2022)

Tarde: ya me lo pagaron los inquilinos.

Ahora es todo cash sanísimo.

No fue la mejor inversión que se puede hacer, pero es gratificante


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Igual soy quien les compre los zulos, como hice con los que ya tengo
> 
> En cuanto a la subida, he mantenido el 2%, e incluso a unos, por ser buenos inquilinos les he renovado contrato sin subirles ni el 2% (no todo es avaricia)
> 
> Con los 2k limpios que me saco con los zulos, tengo de sobras para vivir en mi piso de Sant Gervasi que está totalmente pagado



Lo vas a matar de un infarto...


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (4 Jul 2022)

En 11 meses termino de pagar mi piso, han sido 15 años de hipoteca y de leer octubres en este foro. Sigo teniendo algún compañero de trabajo que sigue viviendo de alquiler, y dan bastante pena, por no decirte la cara que les ponen las charos, e incluso alguna que no lo es.

Tener un piso no es le negocio del siglo, pero no tenerlo es aún peor y fomentas que otro tenga dos viviendas: donde vive y la que te alquila.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Jul 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> En 11 meses termino de pagar mi piso, han sido 15 años de hipoteca y de leer octubres en este foro. Sigo teniendo algún compañero de trabajo que sigue viviendo de alquiler, y dan bastante pena, por no decirte la cara que les ponen las charos, e incluso alguna que no lo es.
> 
> Tener un piso no es le negocio del siglo, pero no tenerlo es aún peor y fomentas que otro tenga dos viviendas: donde vive y la que te alquila.



Haber sido constante y sacrificado tiene su recompensa. 

Yo también tengo sólo uno pero lo tengo pagado y eso te permite ser un poco más optimista con la vida y el madmaxismo.

Amen de que no siendo un manirroto te proporciona una pequeña pero continua capacidad de ahorro.

Enhorabuena. Ha hecho usted bien las cosas


----------



## Segismunda (4 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Que les empaquen bien de vergas a esos carajotes culiados. No más ahorita no saben si son machos o hembras géneros binarios se disen los gueros fresotes



Capaz que les han metido esas ideas en la cabeza para que los mamahuevos no se preocupen de si tendrán un frijolito que llevarse a la boca, pero vivirán felices pensando que se han arrancado la pinga y se han hecho una cuca con los restos.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Inmobiliaria: - BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación
> 
> 
> Alerta roja del BBVA. El presidente del Foro del Instituto BBVA de Pensiones, José Antonio Herce, ha advertido de que las pensiones de la Seguridad Social para los 'baby boomers' "no van ser suficientes" para que lleguen a final de mes y, si no han ahorrado para la vejez, tendrán que vender sus...
> ...



tu no has visto las pateras =? 
llenas ? 
ahi estan los nuevos inquilinos
los que te cortaran el pescuezo.


----------



## p_pin (4 Jul 2022)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Pues si tan facil es traer moros no entiendo por qué no aplican ese argumento con la gente de aquí que ya bastante necesidad pasamos



Bueno, no soy yo quien trae moros, ni soy yo el que ha decidido que en España no se tengan hijos, ni se formen familias, y que España en lo referente a españoles tenga una pirámide de población invertida

Traer inmigrantes, es la "receta" a todo lo anterior, es el parche que aplican al fracaso de sociedad española que ellos mismos crean


----------



## proctalgiafugax (4 Jul 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> Que mala es la envidia. Aunque alquiles un piso por 300€ al mes, son 300€ mas que tienes todos los meses y el piso sigue siendo tuyo.



El problema es el mantenimiento de impuestos, ibis cada tres meses, mucho más altos con este gobierno rojos+ mantenimiento. Según que inquilinos cuando se van, volver a pintar, reforma de lavabo, cocina, siempre hay que reparar algo, una humedad, etc. Y con los alquileres intervenidos, no puedes recuperar el dinero gastado. Realmente si no tienes muchos ingresos, se come más de lo que da.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Jul 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> La piramide de poblacion no sirve de mucho cuando no la poblacion no ha dejado de aumentar. Si no fuera por la inmigracion España tendria ya menos de 30 millones de habitantes pero esta casi en 50



España no debería de tener más de 11 millones de habitantes. No necesitamos inmigrantes para nada.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (4 Jul 2022)

Es verdad que los alquileres de pisos son demasiado caros.
Y no es x casualidad.
La clase media es la que invirtió y sigue invirtiendo,en comprar pisos,habitualmente se los llama langostos,creo.
Toda la culpa es de ellos y no lo de esa generación.
Los empresarios y familias que heredan,jamas invierten en pisos.
Y si en locales,naves y plazas de garaje.
La puta culpa es de los remeros de mierda,que como buenos remeros en cuanto pueden le dan con el remo en las costillas al siguiente.
No echéis la culpa a los bancos ni a los ricos.
Es toda y en exclusiva de tu padre,tu tío o tú vecino que son subnormales.


----------



## tomac (4 Jul 2022)

Puede ser, pero es muy a largo y el problema es que cuando sobren viviendas muchos vais a tener más 50 tacos y habréis estado media vida pagándole a un langosto.

Lo hagas como lo hagas te va a tocar pagar. Es la demografía y tiempos que nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Jul 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> los llenarán de moronegrada



Que, como todo el mundo sabe, son muy buenos pagadores…


----------



## Rextor88 (4 Jul 2022)

Conozco alguno posicionado en su trabajo que se ha comprado pisuchos en Madrid de los años 60 por 300.000, hay que ser subnormales... Sabiendo que todo está a punto de petar ya


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Jul 2022)

Es imposible sacar beneficios de un alquiler, me autócito



IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El tema del alquiler es de traca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ebonycontractor (4 Jul 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Ahora mismo es como si fuera 2008. En 2014-2015 fue cuando más baratos estaban los pisos. En mi zona hay unos precios ridículos de altos con la que está cayendo... que llevamos 2 años de penuria y los putos langostos no se bajan de la burra. Mi casera mismamente tiene 4 pisos, el mío lo ha arreglado lo mínimo y con discusiones y amenazas de denunciarla de por medio, y va y suelta que "es que si lo arreglo más, no os lo alguilo a vosotros, lo alquilo más caro" (ahora mismo estamos pagando precio algo inferior a lo que están en la zona, aunque hace como 3 o 4 años nos hizo una subida sin haber arreglado una mierda). La HOSTIA QUE SE VAN A LLEVAR VA SER MONUMENTAL Y LO ESTOY DESEANDO.
> 
> Cuando esos pisos que valen 300.000 lleguen a 150.000 en 6 o 7 años (antes de 2030)... o incluso menos. Eso es lo que bajaron en mi zona de 2008 a 2014 y los alquileres, de 700 que valían en lo gordo de la crisis ahora están por 1000 y o más, por las mismas mierdas de pisos de los años 60, eso sí, son grandecitos, en buena zona de Madrid. Pero claro, es ridículo que con la que está cayendo y lo que ha pasado estos dos años, quieran seguir subiendo tanto alquileres como compra. El problema es que los putos langostos aún tienen sus pensiones, ejem... los socialistas están manteniéndolas a costa de dejar todo en servicios mínimos, sobre todo la sanidad, en donde ya no atiende ni el tato. Todo petará. Los próximos en gobernar se van a comer un buen marrón y los langostos van a ver sus pensiones reducidas a la mitad o más y los funcivagos van ver el infierno, y lo estoy deseando. Los demás probablemente estaremos peor... pero da igual. Estoy desando que pete todo ya.



Es interesante lo que apuntas de los ciclos de 7 años, pero parece que cada vez las cosas van mas aceleradas.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (4 Jul 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Conozco alguno posicionado en su trabajo que se ha comprado pisuchos en Madrid de los años 60 por 300.000, hay que ser subnormales... Sabiendo que todo está a punto de petar ya



Eso lo estoy viendo mucho en funcionarios. Esa falsa seguridad que les dá el reparto del botín, asegurado por el estado y sus ffss de opresión al remero, les mete en esos jaleos.
En el pecado llevan la penitencia.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (4 Jul 2022)

No olvidar que las viviendas vacías serán grabadas con más impuestos


----------



## euromelon (4 Jul 2022)

Tu te habrás muerto antes con la confección de sífilis y vih


----------



## Zasputin (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Inmobiliaria: - BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación
> 
> 
> Alerta roja del BBVA. El presidente del Foro del Instituto BBVA de Pensiones, José Antonio Herce, ha advertido de que las pensiones de la Seguridad Social para los 'baby boomers' "no van ser suficientes" para que lleguen a final de mes y, si no han ahorrado para la vejez, tendrán que vender sus...
> ...



En 2008 la pirámide demográfica era distinta? No creo, riene que haber algo mas..


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Que, como todo el mundo sabe, son muy buenos pagadores…



Paga el ministerio


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Jul 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Este hilo no tiene sentido: lo que pueda pasarle a quienes tengan varias propiedades será mucho menos que a quien no tenga ninguna o sólo tenga una. En una crisis siempre, pero siempre, los que más pagan son los más pobres, no los ricos. Y al contrario: los ricos se enriquecen aún más, al poder comprar a precio de saldo casi cualquier cosa.
> 
> No aprendemos de la historia, ¿eh?



¿Y porqué asumes que el que tiene más propiedades inmobiliarias es el más rico?
Dependerá del estado financiero general y no del número de propiedades.
Y luego, si de lo que se está hablando es de una posible caída de precios inmobiliarios, DE CAJÓN le va a perjudicar más al que tenga varias propiedades que al que tenga una sola.


----------



## Albertojosua (4 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Es imposible sacar beneficios de un alquiler, me autócito



Yo tengo un pisito alquilado y llevo 16 meses ganado 500 euros limpios al mes.
Seguiré cruzando los dedos.

Lo tenía en Airbnb y le sacaba 100 euros al mes, llevándolo yo para adelante en todo.
Pero cambie de trabajo y no podía atenderlo, por eso lo alquile en larga duración.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Jul 2022)

Claro que hay zonas y zonas. Unas bajarán algo, poco o mucho y ya, en otras va a ser una debacle con lágrimas e incendios provocados por doquier...
Hay un parque de viviendas enorme de más de 50 años que va a haber que afrontar en algún momento. Los costes de mantenimiento van en aumento exponencial y la renta producida se va a hundir salvo que se hagan inversiones súper potentes que la mayoría de propietarios ni concibe.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Paga el ministerio



Ahora sí, claro. Cuando sean mayoría y queden cuatro remeros, tú me dirás cómo…


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 Jul 2022)

Eso sí que sería el Pacocalipsis y no lo del peak oil


----------



## Bien boa (4 Jul 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> No olvidar que las viviendas vacías serán grabadas con más impuestos



Están esperando como buitres; también saquearán a los de las placas solares, es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Ahora sí, claro. Cuando sean mayoría y queden cuatro remeros, tú me dirás cómo…



No, entonces no, claro.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Conozco alguno posicionado en su trabajo que se ha comprado pisuchos en Madrid de los años 60 por 300.000, hay que ser subnormales... Sabiendo que todo está a punto de petar ya





Bueno, unos compran ladrillos, viejos, podridos y de la época de Marisol y otros bitcoins, cada uno tira su dinero en donde quiere.

Yo con 300.000 euros compraría TIERRAS, TIERRAS BUENAS DE CULTIVO, cercanas a estaciones de tren.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Están esperando como buitres; también saquearán a los de las placas solares, es cuestión de tiempo.




Ya he dicho aquí tres o cuatro veces que están acabando de pulir la Ley de Vivienda, que grabará con +150% de IBI el pisito sin alquilar y vender, y los colecciona pisitos se ríen, les dices que los van a crujir, y se rien o te insultan.

Este es el nivel.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tu no has visto las pateras =?
> llenas ?
> ahi estan los nuevos inquilinos
> los que te cortaran el pescuezo.




Y por que no vienes tú a cortarme el pescuezo, gordo borracho de mierda.

Claro, los menas te van a pagar 800 pavos por el piso de la abuela.

Acuéstate facha analfabeto.


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Jul 2022)

Esto ya está pasando en los pueblos. En el pueblo de mi madre, heredamos una casa y no se vende ni de coña, y en la misma calle hay como otras diez casas que tampoco se venden, sobran casas y falta gente.


----------



## B. Golani (4 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Los que les pase a los rentistas y parásitos con sus pisos me importa entre cero y nada.
> 
> Se debería incentivar el sistema de construcción de vivienda y de renta antigua si se quiere salir de esta crisis.
> 
> Permitir a la familia ahorrar.



Tu lo que quieres es que te den pal piso


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Estandi dijo:


> si piensas que el gobierno va a dejar caer a los rentistas lo llevas claro jajajaj




Hombre, ya están preparando la ley para coserlos a impuestos si no meten en el mercado la vivienda que tienen vacía para generar escasez artificial y mantener los precios elevados, se rumorea que esa ley viene "recomendada" por Bruselas... los dueños del pisito llamado España.


----------



## B. Golani (4 Jul 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Esto ya está pasando en los pueblos. En el pueblo de mi madre, heredamos una casa y no se vende ni de coña, y en la misma calle hay como otras diez casas que tampoco se venden, sobran casas y falta gente.



pa los menas


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Esto ya está pasando en los pueblos. En el pueblo de mi madre, heredamos una casa y no se vende ni de coña, y en la misma calle hay como otras diez casas que tampoco se venden, sobran casas y falta gente.




Poco falta para que se empiece a ver en las ciudades, primero afectará a la periferia, luego se llegará hasta al centro.

Por cierto, este año, entre crisis, cortes de gas en Alemania, y esperemos que la cosa no vaya a más, puede ser el detonante.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Jul 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> Tu lo que quieres es que te den pal piso



No gracias, hace años que pagué el mío.

No soy un judío que gusta de vivir del esfuerzo ajeno como mucho de por aquí.

Que estáis deseando que esto se llene de Wilson y Mamadous para que os paguen rentita y luego llorais por las esquinas porque os okupan la mierda de piso Paco heredado de la abuela porque en el fondo la mayoría sois unos muertos de hambre.


----------



## B. Golani (4 Jul 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Cuando digo progres me refiero al 99% de la población, los que han votado ppsoe durante 40 años, tengan un piso en propiedad, ninguno o dos.
> 
> Evidentemente hay grados, si Podemos tuviera mayoría absoluta retiraría las vayas de Ceuta y Melilla.



Balla !!! , retiraria las vayas , y se comerian unas vallas.


----------



## B. Golani (4 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No gracias, hace años que pagué el mío.
> 
> No soy un judío que gusta de vivir del esfuerzo ajeno como mucho de por aquí.
> 
> Que estáis deseando que esto se llene de Wilson y Mamadous para que os paguen rentita y luego llorais por las esquinas porque os okupan la mierda de piso Paco heredado de la abuela porque en el fondo la mayoría sois unos muertos de hambre.



se te nota un ramalazo de envidia


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Jul 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> se te nota un ramalazo de envidia



Si tu lo dices chico.

No esperes que llore cuando os okupen los pisos, si sois unos parásitos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Jul 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Tu te habrás muerto antes con la confección de sífilis y vih



Creo que es lo único malo de este forero. Cualquier día entra aquí llorando por estar muriéndose por alguna ETS. Mira que le tenemos dicho que deje de meterse en orgías en saunas de mierda. Ahora están todos con la viruela do macaco por hacer esa gilipollez.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Creo que es lo único malo de este forero. Cualquier día entra aquí llorando por estar muriéndose por alguna ETS. Mira que le tenemos dicho que deje de meterse en orgías en saunas de mierda. Ahora están todos con la viruela do macaco por hacer esa gilipollez.




No he abierto este hilo para que se hable de mi vida personal, o para montar un "Sálvame Delux", madre mía, con la ruina que se viene, y aquí el personal que si me gusta esto o lo otro, o si me tiro pedos o si me limpio el culo en el bidé o la ducha.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Jul 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Yo tengo un pisito alquilado y llevo 16 meses ganado 500 euros limpios al mes.
> Seguiré cruzando los dedos.
> 
> Lo tenía en Airbnb y le sacaba 100 euros al mes, llevándolo yo para adelante en todo.
> Pero cambie de trabajo y no podía atenderlo, por eso lo alquile en larga duración.



¿Por cuanto lo alquilas?

Es un rendimiento muy alto.


----------



## Rextor88 (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Bueno, unos compran ladrillos, viejos, podridos y de la época de Marisol y otros bitcoins, cada uno tira su dinero en donde quiere.
> 
> Yo con 300.000 euros compraría TIERRAS, TIERRAS BUENAS DE CULTIVO, cercanas a estaciones de tren.



Bill Gates es de los mayores terratenientes en EEUU si no el mayor ahora mismo, así que lo de las tierras que dices va a ser MUY IMPORTANTE


----------



## ruvigri (4 Jul 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> No olvidar que las viviendas vacías serán grabadas con más impuestos



Esa será la estacada al mercado


----------



## rondo (4 Jul 2022)

Joder maricon que envidiosa eres


----------



## B. Golani (4 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Es imposible sacar beneficios de un alquiler, me autócito



k tonterias dices


----------



## B. Golani (4 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ya he dicho aquí tres o cuatro veces que están acabando de pulir la Ley de Vivienda, que grabará con +150% de IBI el pisito sin alquilar y vender, y los colecciona pisitos se ríen, les dices que los van a crujir, y se rien o te insultan.
> 
> Este es el nivel.



el ibi es un impuesto municipal , seran los ayuntamientos lod k decidan cuanto y como subirlo


----------



## StolenInnocence (4 Jul 2022)

¿Pero aun no te has enterao que vana venir millones de niggers para alquilarlas?


----------



## B. Golani (4 Jul 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Bill Gates es de los mayores terratenientes en EEUU si no el mayor ahora mismo, así que lo de las tierras que dices va a ser MUY IMPORTANTE



si , pa cavar tu tumba.


----------



## B. Golani (4 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Es imposible sacar beneficios de un alquiler, me autócito



yo me saco 725 limpios al mes (netos) , sin contar impuesto de la renta


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> el ibi es un impuesto municipal , seran los ayuntamientos lod k decidan cuanto y como subirlo




Efectivamente, el gobierno con esa ley los habilita a cobrar hasta un +150% de IBI, y la mayoría de hayhuntamientos están quebrados y son cuevas de ladrones y enchufados, imagínate, barra libre, verás ayuntamientos del PP o incluso VOX cobrando eso, la pasta es la pasta.

No hay escapatoria.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Bill Gates es de los mayores terratenientes en EEUU si no el mayor ahora mismo, así que lo de las tierras que dices va a ser MUY IMPORTANTE




Por supuesto, vamos a un contexto de economía y vida en que los sectores primarios y secundarios serán más importantes que el terciario, simplemente por el fin de la era de la energía barata.

Allí también entra la ruina de los que se dedican a alquilar pisos a turistas, los vuelos en avión van a ser cosa de pocos y ricos en los próximos años, este verano las aerolíneas low cost ya están colapsando.


----------



## Guillotin (4 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A partir de Octubre vais a flipar con la okupa iones



Al Casero Usurero le importa todo 3 cojones, a él solo le interesa cobrar su renta a principios de mes, cuanto más alta mejor que mejor, todo lo demás es secundario.

Es cuando le okupan una de sus 2 o 3 viviendas cuando se acuerdan de España y del Estado, entonces ponen su fe en que les han prometido la creación de una Ley, a través de la cual se va a solucionar el embolado que entre todos nos han creado.


----------



## Guillotin (4 Jul 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> Llega un punto en que el exceso de vivienda ya no lo absorbe la inmigración por que se esta convirtiendo en un problema social.
> La gente esta empezando a hartarse y el partido político que ofrezca solución salda en las urnas.
> Ellos lo saben, así que no estiraran mucho el chicle.



Por mucha población inmigrante que traigan está el problema de que van a trabajar.
El Ayuntamiento o la Comunidad, puede dar dinero a los rentistas amigotes utilizando a un inmigrante como coartada, pero no hay dinero para tantos Caseros.

Es la ley de la oferta y la demanda a la española.


----------



## Guillotin (4 Jul 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> Que mala es la envidia. Aunque alquiles un piso por 300€ al mes, son 300€ mas que tienes todos los meses y el piso sigue siendo tuyo.



¡Ojala fuese así! Cualquier rentista de mi entorno antes que alquilar por esa cantidad (mal-alquilar lo llaman) le prende fuego al zulo heredado.
Le estallaría el alma.


----------



## Guillotin (4 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Paga el ministerio



Pero el Ministerio no va a tener dinero para pagar a la nueva casta de los Caseros.


----------



## Bien boa (4 Jul 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> el ibi es un impuesto municipal , seran los ayuntamientos lod k decidan cuanto y como subirlo



No hay porqué preocuparse, harán equilibrio entre lo máximo que les permita la ley y las ganas de rebanarle el cuello al alcalde de los vecinos.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Jul 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¡Ojala fuese así! Cualquier rentista de mi entorno antes que alquilar por esa cantidad (mal-alquilar lo llaman) le prende fuego al zulo heredado.
> Le estallaría el alma.



Hay muchos sitios donde se cobran alquileres de 400€, por lo que decís, por lo menos compensas los gastos, sobre todo si lo has comprado burbujeado, y no puedes quitártelo.


----------



## Rextor88 (5 Jul 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> si , pa cavar tu tumba.



Están creando escasez de todo el sector primario a propósito. En Australia acaban de prohibir a la gente cultivar alimentos en su propia tierra.


----------



## Eremita (5 Jul 2022)

Mañana vendo un pisito por 20 euros.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Y eso que en el fondo sólo he aportado información: realista, intachable y de una lógica abrumadora, dicho sea de paso.
> 
> Otra cosa es que no guste...



Logica abrumadora anda, tómate un trago de bicarbonato para neutralizar los acidos de ese estomago envidoso que tienes, pringao, no habia leido a nadie decir tantas paridas seguidas sobre el tema de los pisos. A los rojeras como tú me gustaria verles heredar unos cuantos pisos. Oh, wait! Si ya tenemos muchos ejemplos! Como los marqueses de Galapagar, o el gran Wyoming. A cagar a la via!


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jul 2022)

PATRAÑAS ! 

La llamada agenda 2030 tiene como única finalidad 

REDISTRIBUIR EL EXCESO DE RIQUEZA DEL NORTE AL SUR 
REDISTRIBUIR EL EXCESO DE POBLACIÓN DEL SUR AL NORTE 

Quienes están diseñando el mundo les da igual que un camarero tenga 7 apellidos vascos o sea boliviano . De hecho a los propios vascos inesperadamente les da igual que los nuevos vascos sean africanos !!!! después de haber asesinado a cientos de personas y aterrorizado a toda la nación durante décadas . 

Si somos objetivos muchos inmigrantes son más patriotas y felices de ser españoles que la escoria catalana que de poder montar una guerra civil no lo dudarían. 

¿ qué es un país ? es espacio geográfico o la gente que vive encima ? 

¿ qué determina a una nación ? ¿ la raza ( que en España da igual ) ? ¿ la religión ( que en España ya hay más islam que católicos ) ? ¿ el idioma y las costumbres ( que en España han cambiado radicalmente en los últimos años ) ? 

Se sabe con certeza que desde que murió Franco en 1975 las mujeres españolas no han tenido lo menos dos hijos para reemplazar a la población anterior que era de 35 millones de habitantes . Si han muerto una media de 400.000 españoles cada año multiplicado por 50 años = 20 españoles que han muerto desde la fecha . Por lo tanto lo que ven sus ojos no es un espejismo : la mitad de los españoles son extranjeros ! 

yo estoy convencido que quien con tanta ferocidad ha implantado la secta feminista en España tiene como finalidad evitar que las españolas sean madres y destruir a las familias . Es muy raro que de 4 mil millones de mujeres en el mundo las más chaladas sean 10 millones de españolas en edad reproductiva. En solo 10 años llegarán todas a la menopausia y la mayor limpieza étnica de la historia de la humanidad habrá concluido.

Aunque a los españoles no les importe su patria hay otras personas que llevan siglos reclamando el territorio que en pocos años volverá a llamarse Ál Andalus . 


lean estos artículos del panfleto ELDIARIO y le quedará más claro el plan . 

Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración


*Apuestan por organizar los flujos migratorios, que son los importantes en el balance demográfico, en lugar de impulsar la natalidad, que no se arregla de golpe porque depende a su vez del número de mujeres en edad reproductiva de una generación*

Al menos 800.000 mujeres en España están en riesgo de un embarazo no deseado por no usar anticonceptivos



Solo la inmigración tira del padrón en España


----------



## Estandi (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Hombre, ya están preparando la ley para coserlos a impuestos si no meten en el mercado la vivienda que tienen vacía para generar escasez artificial y mantener los precios elevados, se rumorea que esa ley viene "recomendada" por Bruselas... los dueños del pisito llamado España.



no creo que esa ley afecte mucho a los rentistas. el que tiene un piso y no lo alquila poca renta saca xD


----------



## vanderwilde (5 Jul 2022)

Nunca le deseo nada malo a nadie, pero de verdad, algunos tenían que terminar ahorcados dentro de ellos. Es un abuso, pero abuso a mala leche. Anda que no hay asquerosos y asquerosas hartándose de dinero de las costillas de otros.

A lo que se ha llegado aquí con un bien de primerísima necesidad... pero porque se ha consentido. Venga a pedir, y la gente venga a dar. La gente empezó a ver normal que cuatro paredes y un techo se vendiese a precio de Ferrari.

El que haya trabajado en la construcción sabe más o menos lo que vale levantar eso.


----------



## DOM + (5 Jul 2022)

Usurero comprarte un piso con el dinero que has ahorrado para alquilarlo?

Que tenemos que hacer con el dinero? Gastarlo en putos y popper como tu?

Como va a ir el país donde a prosperar con tu trabajo lo llaman usura. Que quieres al remero siempre de rodillas y lumpen?

Luego tus politicos pasan de piso en vallecas a mansion en barrio exclusivo y ahi no ves nada raro. Eso que ha sido a base de robar al remero mola.

HDLGP


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Logica abrumadora anda, tómate un trago de bicarbonato para neutralizar los acidos de ese estomago envidoso que tienes, pringao, no habia leido a nadie decir tantas paridas seguidas sobre el tema de los pisos. A los rojeras como tú me gustaria verles heredar unos cuantos pisos. Oh, wait! Si ya tenemos muchos ejemplos! Como los marqueses de Galapagar, o el gran Wyoming. A cagar a la via!




Desde el jueves registrado, ja ja ja.

Con el culo en llamas.

¿Y tú cuánto tienes himbertio?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Desde los 16 años que estoy currando, amigo himberzor.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Efectivamente.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Mañana vendo un pisito por 20 euros.





Mejor, como el señor israelita que a vendido 600, así te quitas de enmedio y te ahorras quebraderos de cabaeza.

Me alegro.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Amazon y el mal de la hostelería: cada vez encuentra menos empleados de logística por sus malas condiciones


Amazon es uno de los mayores empleadores del mundo. De acuerdo con Statista, a finales de 2021 tenía aproximadamente 1,6 millones de trabajadores contratados...




www.google.com





*Amazon y el mal de la hostelería: cada vez encuentra menos empleados de logística por sus malas condiciones.


.........*


¿Por las malas condiciones o por que la pirámide por abajo se estrecha demasiado?


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Desde el jueves registrado, ja ja ja.
> 
> Con el culo en llamas.
> 
> ¿Y tú cuánto tienes himbertio?



Pues sí, hamijo
Ayer mismo me saque de encima unas cuantas de telefonica que pille cuando la pandemia, bastante bien y queria entrar en el mundo de las materias primas. Recomiendas algo? Pd, Pt, Au....? 
Enga que se que tú sabes de esto...
Gracias hamijo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Pues sí, hamijo
> Ayer mismo me saque de encima unas cuantas de telefonica que pille cuando la pandemia, bastante bien y queria entrar en el mundo de las materias primas. Recomiendas algo? Pd, Pt, Au....?
> Enga que se que tú sabes de esto...
> Gracias hamijo




Tierras, reciclaje, abonos naturales, eso es el futuro. Sector primario y secundario, el terciario y la especulación inmobiliaria tienen los días contados o se van a ver muy reducidos.











La crisis alimentaria desata una batalla por las despensas globales y los fertilizantes que son una bomba de relojería latente


La invasión de Ucrania, que ha puesto a prueba la fortaleza de la globalización, obliga a definir nuevas hojas de ruta en el mapa agrícola internacional



www.abc.es


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> *BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, el valor de los pisitos -especialmente los más antiguos, los del "yugo y las flechas"- va a caer en picado. Creo haberlo mencionado en este Foro en alguna otra ocasión: tengo un buen amigo trabajando en el Sector Inmobiliario aquí en Asturias (una de las dos mayores inmobiliarias de Asturias, Mi Amigo no es precisamente un "currito" o un mando intermedio, es uno de los "peces gordos"), y me ha transmitido -con cierta preocupación- que, según sus Informes Internos, sobre 2 030 - 2 035 esperan una caída del 30% del valor de la "Vivienda Antigua" (esto es, inmuebles con más de 10 años de antigüedad) y sobre un 10% el de "Obra Nueva". La verdad es que no me pilló precisamente por sorpresa, como decía el tal Almeida "poco me parece". En sus informes, achacan esta brutal caída única y exclusivamente al "Invierno Demográfico" asturiano ... y sí, no lo voy a negar, si ya La Demografía en España en general es de por sí baja, en el Caso Asturiano ya directamente toma tintes apocalípticos, aquí casi no nacen críos, esto es un puto geriátrico, y los poquísimos que nacen, al llegar a la veintena se piran a currar afuera, normalmente a Madrid. Pero que vamos, en mi humilde opinión, influirán también otros factores, si algo me ha enseñado La Vida, es que La Realidad suele ser casi siempre multicausal: además del "Invierno Demográfico Asturiano", convergerán también otras variables, como "Las Kakunas Eugenésicas" del hamijo Bill Gates, El "Peak Oil", La Crisis de Deuda... Lo que voy a decir ahora puede llegar a chocar, pero no me extrañaría en absoluto que para 2 030, o como muy tarde para 2 035, aquí en Asturias pasemos del 1 028 000 actual de población, a sólo 500 000 personas... vamos, tranquilamente... entonces, no hace falta ser un lince para darse cuenta de que La Vivienda, especialmente la más antigua, se va a desplomar...
Ahora lo que me gustaría preguntarte @Penitenciagite!! , es si en tu opinión, este hecho -negativo de por sí- pudiese representar algún tipo de "oportunidad" a los que quedemos en pie, y mantengamos "cash flow": por ejemplo, muy cerca de donde vivo, hay un pisito humilde a la venta, de los del yugo y las flechas, fachada de ladrillos rojos, de 60 m2, por sólo 40 000 euros: si espero unos años, tranquilamente ese mismo piso, u otros similares, andarán sobre 20 000 euros, o puede que incluso menos, 15 000: ¿¿¿ haría buen negocio agenciándome uno en el futuro, si llegasen a bajar tanto ??? Que conste que no busco especular, simplemente tener un techo adicional disponible, por ejemplo ante la casuística de tener que hacer obras en mi piso actual (poco antes de La Pandemia tuve que hacer obra en el baño, y durante los dos días que llevó tuve que ir a ducharme a casa de un amigo que vive a dos manzanas).

Y ya por último @Penitenciagite!! , sin ánimo de aburrirte ni de abusar de tu paciencia, exponerte el caso de un Amigo Mío gijonés, a ver qué opinas al respecto: varón de treinta y ocho años, soltero, hijo único, sin Estudios Universitarios, no trabaja. Vive exclusivamente de alquilar los 18 pisos que tiene en Gijón, legados por sus abuelos y padres (tremendamente currantes, unas putas hormiguitas, a diferencia de Mi Amigo, que es lo más vago que te puedas echar a la puta cara), en resumen, un caso parecido al del forero @Notrabajo34 , salvando la distancia geográfica. De esos 18 pisos, 5 los alquila a estudiantes, y los 13 restantes a turistas. Se suele sacar limpios unos 2 000 - 3 000 euros mensuales en Temporada Baja, y entre 6 000 - 7000 euros los meses de verano. Traté de informar a Mi Amigo acerca del "Peak Oil" y de los efectos que esto tendrá en La Economía, traté de explicarle que El Turismo de Masas (que en el caso particular de Gijón tardó un poco más que por ejemplo en la zona de Levante, en Gijón el turismo que había era más bien interno, de dentro de la propia Asturias, El Turismo Extranjero, que es el verdaderamente rentable, especialmente el de Francia y Bélgica, no llegó hasta bien entrados los 1 980s ...) sólo fue posible gracias a Los Combustibles fósiles abundantes y baratos (principalmente petróleo, aunque también gas natural y carbón), que si esos combustibles fósiles se encarecen en demasía (no digamos ya si directamente los quitas de la ecuación), El Turismo se esfuma... pues nada, fue en vano, Mi Amigo poco más que se rió de mí, diciéndome directamente a la cara que era un "apocalíptico" (sic) y un "agonías" (sic), y que El Turismo iba a estar siempre presente hasta el fin de los días, pase lo que pase... es más, me llegó a decir (y he de reconocer que esto último me encantó), que incluso si se diese una situación que hiciese saltar el precio del petróleo por los aires, "nuestros políticos lo solucionarían"... 
Como digo, Mi Amigo ya no saca la morterada que sacaban sus difuntos padres (en los 1 990s y early 2 000s llegaron a sacar cantidades verdaderamente obscenas por los pisos, especialmente en Verano, alquilándolos a turistas franceses y belgas, pero en plan 1 500 ó incluso 2 000 euros por una quincena, y "Pisos Paco" en plan de 60 ó 70 m2, eso sí, situados en zonas estratégicas, como La Playa de San Lorenzo, o La Plaza de Europa), e incluso desde la Crisis de 2 008 se ha llegado a dar el caso puntual incluso de que alguna quincena en verano algún piso quedase sin alquilar, no es lo habitual, pero como digo ha llegado a ocurrir... pero vamos, sigue viviendo de ello, sin dar palo al agua. Como digo, ahora saca algo menos, y de vez en cuando algún piso le queda sin alquilar, y le están empezando a apretar, con no se qué del "Certificado Energético", que no sé muy bien lo que es, al parecer -por lo que me comentó sucintamente- es una especie de "Certificado de Eficiencia Energética" obligatorio para poder alquilar los pisos... hay que pagar por él -aunque de momento no mucho- y a veces te mandan hacer pequeñas reparaciones, en un piso en particular tuvo que cambiar unas ventanas antiguas de madera que aislaban mal por unas modernas de PVC... vamos, que saca menos, y lo joden un poco más con regulaciones y mamandurrias varias, pero de momento aún le sale rentable... yo aquí vislumbro dos posibles escenarios @Penitenciagite!! , a ver qué te parece a ti:

- Primer Escenario, llamémoslo "Amable": Vienen menos turistas, con lo que Mi Amigo tiene que bajar un poco los precios, y en alguna quincena suelta los pisos le quedan vacíos, y a la vez lo joden con "Certificados Energéticos" varios y le suben los IBIs, además de literalmente crujirle Hacienda en "La Declaración del IRPF", pero mal que bien sale adelante, y le da para vivir, vamos, que sobrevive.

- Segundo Escenario, llamémoslo "Mad Maxista": No vienen casi turistas, y Las Administraciones lo joden con IBIs e Impuestos Demenciales, incluyendo penalizaciones draconianas por tenerlos vacíos, con lo que literalmente no le da para vivir, con lo cual al final tiene que deshacerse de varios pisos para poder subsistir, pero al haber demasiada oferta y muy poca demanda, le dan cuatro duros por ellos, con lo que solamente consigue alargar la agonía.

Yo por su bien espero que se dé el primero, pero no sé... y lo más grave del asunto es que tiene todos los huevos en la misma cesta, le hablé de diversificar, de invertir parte de los beneficios en hacerse una buena Cartera de Inversión, o de adquirir tierras de labranza, pero nada... es más, llegó a decirme que si juntaba una buena cantidad, la destinaría a comprar algún piso más... . Esto de tener pisos en propiedad es un arma de doble filo, por un lado -mientras haya combustibles fósiles baratos- podrás obtener pingües beneficios por ellos, pero como vengan curvas, no sólo van a menguar sensiblemente los beneficios (si no directamente desaparecer), sino que el político de turno aprovechará para coserte a impuestos para así alimentar a la insaciable Maquinaria Estatal, en cierto sentido estás cogido por los huevos. Ojo, que no digo que no esté bien disponer de algún que otro inmueble, pero vamos, sin pasarse, 1 ó 2 inmuebles, y el resto invertirlo en Acciones de Cotizadas, en Oro Físico, o en tierras de labranza...



Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Bueno, unos compran ladrillos, viejos, podridos y de la época de Marisol y otros bitcoins, cada uno tira su dinero en donde quiere.
> 
> *Yo con 300.000 euros compraría TIERRAS, TIERRAS BUENAS DE CULTIVO, cercanas a estaciones de tren.*



Esto que mencionas aquí me parece interesante. Mi familia proviene de una aldea perdida del Occidente Asturiano "profundo", actualmente casi totalmente despoblada. Tengo vecinos ofreciéndome tierras y montes limítrofes a los míos por precios ridículos, en principio no he aceptado, más que nada porque -como se suele decir- "bastante tengo ya con lo mío", me cuesta tiempo e ingentes esfuerzos mantener mis terrenos (principalmente segar y cultivar la huerta, lo hago en fines de semana y vacaciones). No obstante, de cara a un posible Colapso tipo "República de Weimar", igual no sería mala idea ir haciéndose poco a poco con "Activos Rurales", bien sean montes, bien tierras de cultivo. Que vamos, igual al final no hay "Colapso" (al menos no abrupto) y tan solo decrecemos ordenadamente "ad infinitum", pero bueno, en el hipotético caso de "Mad Max", igual no era tan mala idea tener disponibles terrenos aptos para la labranza. Ojo, un "Colapso" es un proceso degenerativo relativamente gradual, no ocurre de un día para otro, por eso digo de ir haciéndome poco a poco con, llamémosles, "Activos Rurales", para cuando todo se vaya al carajo, yo calculo que -más o menos- alrededor de 2 030. ¿¿¿ Te parece buena idea @Penitenciagite!! ???

Muchas gracias, y perdón por el tocho. Saludos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Sí, el valor de los pisitos -especialmente los más antiguos, los del "yugo y las flechas"- va a caer en picado. Creo haberlo mencionado en este Foro en alguna otra ocasión: tengo un buen amigo trabajando en el Sector Inmobiliario aquí en Asturias (una de las dos mayores inmobiliarias de Asturias, Mi Amigo no es precisamente un "currito" o un mando intermedio, es uno de los "peces gordos"), y me ha transmitido -con cierta preocupación- que, según sus Informes Internos, sobre 2 030 - 2 035 esperan una caída del 30% del valor de la "Vivienda Antigua" (esto es, inmuebles con más de 10 años de antigüedad) y sobre un 10% el de "Obra Nueva". La verdad es que no me pilló precisamente por sorpresa, como decía el tal Almeida "poco me parece". En sus informes, achacan esta brutal caída única y exclusivamente al "Invierno Demográfico" asturiano ... y sí, no lo voy a negar, si ya La Demografía en España en general es de por sí baja, en el Caso Asturiano ya directamente toma tintes apocalípticos, aquí casi no nacen críos, esto es un puto geriátrico, y los poquísimos que nacen, al llegar a la veintena se piran a currar afuera, normalmente a Madrid. Pero que vamos, en mi humilde opinión, influirán también otros factores, si algo me ha enseñado La Vida, es que La Realidad suele ser casi siempre multicausal: además del "Invierno Demográfico Asturiano", convergerán también otras variables, como "Las Kakunas Eugenésicas" del hamijo Bill Gates, El "Peak Oil", La Crisis de Deuda... Lo que voy a decir ahora puede llegar a chocar, pero no me extrañaría en absoluto que para 2 030, o como muy tarde para 2 035, aquí en Asturias pasemos del 1 028 000 actual de población, a sólo 500 000 personas... vamos, tranquilamente... entonces, no hace falta ser un lince para darse cuenta de que La Vivienda, especialmente la más antigua, se va a desplomar...
> Ahora lo que me gustaría preguntarte @Penitenciagite!! , es si en tu opinión, este hecho -negativo de por sí- pudiese representar algún tipo de "oportunidad" a los que quedemos en pie, y mantengamos "cash flow": por ejemplo, muy cerca de donde vivo, hay un pisito humilde a la venta, de los del yugo y las flechas, fachada de ladrillos rojos, de 60 m2, por sólo 40 000 euros: si espero unos años, tranquilamente ese mismo piso, u otros similares, andarán sobre 20 000 euros, o puede que incluso menos, 15 000: ¿¿¿ haría buen negocio agenciándome uno en el futuro, si llegasen a bajar tanto ??? Que conste que no busco especular, simplemente tener un techo adicional disponible, por ejemplo ante la casuística de tener que hacer obras en mi piso actual (poco antes de La Pandemia tuve que hacer obra en el baño, y durante los dos días que llevó tuve que ir a ducharme a casa de un amigo que vive a dos manzanas).
> 
> Y ya por último @Penitenciagite!! , sin ánimo de aburrirte ni de abusar de tu paciencia, exponerte el caso de un Amigo Mío gijonés, a ver qué opinas al respecto: varón de treinta y ocho años, soltero, hijo único, sin Estudios Universitarios, no trabaja. Vive exclusivamente de alquilar los 18 pisos que tiene en Gijón, legados por sus abuelos y padres (tremendamente currantes, unas putas hormiguitas, a diferencia de Mi Amigo, que es lo más vago que te puedas echar a la puta cara), en resumen, un caso parecido al del forero @Notrabajo34 , salvando la distancia geográfica. De esos 18 pisos, 5 los alquila a estudiantes, y los 13 restantes a turistas. Se suele sacar limpios unos 2 000 - 3 000 euros mensuales en Temporada Baja, y entre 6 000 - 7000 euros los meses de verano. Traté de informar a Mi Amigo acerca del "Peak Oil" y de los efectos que esto tendrá en La Economía, traté de explicarle que El Turismo de Masas (que en el caso particular de Gijón tardó un poco más que por ejemplo en la zona de Levante, en Gijón el turismo que había era más bien interno, de dentro de la propia Asturias, El Turismo Extranjero, que es el verdaderamente rentable, especialmente el de Francia y Bélgica, no llegó hasta bien entrados los 1 980s ...) sólo fue posible gracias a Los Combustibles fósiles abundantes y baratos (principalmente petróleo, aunque también gas natural y carbón), que si esos combustibles fósiles se encarecen en demasía (no digamos ya si directamente los quitas de la ecuación), El Turismo se esfuma... pues nada, fue en vano, Mi Amigo poco más que se rió de mí, diciéndome directamente a la cara que era un "apocalíptico" (sic) y un "agonías" (sic), y que El Turismo iba a estar siempre presente hasta el fin de los días, pase lo que pase... es más, me llegó a decir (y he de reconocer que esto último me encantó), que incluso si se diese una situación que hiciese saltar el precio del petróleo por los aires, "nuestros políticos lo solucionarían"...
> ...





Yo no soy ningún experto, prefiero no dar consejos por que si luego sale mal la cosa, pues yo soy responsable... Si te vas a comprar una casa o piso, ya que te lo compras, cómpratelo nuevo y bien comunicado (ferrocarril o puerto cerca), y tú amigo no tiene arreglo, supongo que experimentará la opción 2, ya están hablando de restricciones draconianas de energía en Alemania.

Insisto, yo no soy ningún experto, sólo uso sentido común, y si vas a invertir en tierras, que estas estén cerca de el ferrocarril, con acuíferos o río cercano.

A lo mejor estoy equivocado, y siguen viniendo 40 millones de naves extraterrestres llenas de turistas cada verano, o los "himbersoreh chinos" a comprarnos los pisitos cuéntame, no sé, el futuro nadie lo sabe.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Si estás endeudado o tienes intereses en lo inmobiliario no es mi problema, no lo pagues conmigo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

En vez de quejaros o insultarme, tened más hijos para que os remen y para vivir de sus costillas, a mí que me contáis.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

La cría de caballos también parece una buena inversión, aunque yo esperaría un poco, en Galicia ya los están usando otra vez, por que el gasoil está baratísimo y el peak oil no existe, por eso yo me esperaría, por si los están usando "en broma".










Vuelve la sacha del maíz con caballos por ahorrar el gasoil de la maquinaria


«Se uso a sachadeira moderna acabo arruinado», dice un ganadero de Poio



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2022)

Todos sabemos que los 600 ahora no tienen nuevo propietario... no nos digas más. 



Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Mejor, como el señor israelita que a vendido 600, así te quitas de enmedio y te ahorras quebraderos de cabaeza.
> 
> Me alegro.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Pues nada, prepárate para pagar el impuesto revolucionario del +150% de IBI. Sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Todos sabemos que los 600 ahora no tienen nuevo propietario... no nos digas más.




Sí, unos tontos que no saben lo que se viene, lo típico, en todas las burbujas, los tontos son los últimos en comprar, y los listos venden antes de que todo pete.

La del alquiler no iba a ser la excepción.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

No es una guerra, es la verdad, si te pica te rascas.

Estáis jodidos, paga, paga, sin beneficios.

Menudo negocio.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2022)

O se es dueño.
O se paga alquiler.
O los papis o el am/igo/ante.

Al final alguien paga el coste y otro cobra.

No hay más cuentas.



Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Sí, unos tontos que no saben lo que se viene, lo típico, en todas las burbujas, los tontos son los últimos en comprar, y los listos venden antes de que todo pete.
> 
> La del alquiler no iba a ser la excepción.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> O se es dueño.
> O se paga alquiler.
> Los papis o el amante te ponen el piso.
> 
> ...




Muchas tonterías juntas, la verdad.

Este hilo va de cosas serias y ESTRUCTURALES, como el invierno demográfico.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2022)

como veo que eres tonto e incapaz de razonar, ahí te dejo y para el ignore

el tiempo que te he regalado se lo dedicaré ahora a leer @FeministoDeIzquierdas , ese tipo sí que tiene algo que decir y además con fundamento



Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Muchas tonterías juntas, la verdad.
> 
> Este hilo va de cosas serias y ESTRUCTURALES, como el invierno demográfico.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Mira el vídeo y medítalo. Yo si veo bajadas en alquiler en 2023, no lo haría, lo de comprar por supuesto.
> 
> Paseáte por la calle y mira la edad de la gente que ves a tú alrededor, fíjate si son "propietarios" y calcula cuántos años les queda de vida.
> 
> ...



Pero mira que tardan en morirse... Los pisos vacíos los llenarán con moras como la de Fuenlabrada


----------



## terro6666 (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> *BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que locura tener que vender una casa para poder costearte la vejez, mejor llegar a viego sin nada a tu nombre, dios proveerá.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> *Yo no soy ningún experto, prefiero no dar consejos por que si luego sale mal la cosa, pues yo soy responsable... *



No, no, faltaría más... usted me puede dar su opinión al respecto, o comunicarme qué opción ve más correcta dentro de las plausibles, pero el que toma la decisión final soy yo, y por tanto la responsabilidad final es única y exclusivamente mía. Esto de echar la culpa de tus decisiones a terceros es algo tremendamente femenino, y una consecuencia directa de la feminización (o más bien "charificación") de La Sociedad.



Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> *y tú amigo no tiene arreglo, supongo que experimentará la opción 2, ya están hablando de restricciones draconianas de energía en Alemania.*



Eso es lo que me parece a mí, que -desgraciadamente- Mi Amigo es un poco como el personaje de Bruce Willis en "El Sexto Sentido", que está muerto, pero él aún no lo sabe... y no será porque no le avisé...

La verdad es que resulta fascinante comprobar cómo los Seres Humanos nos buscamos subterfugios para no aceptar La Realidad... Yo he probado a preguntar a personas -algunas incluso con Estudios Universitarios- si en el 2 100 ó en el 2 200 la gente seguiría con un Modo de Vida similar al actual, y muchos de ellos te responden que sí, que la gente seguiría quemando petróleo a todo trapo en sus automóviles, viviendo en urbes y desplazándose a sitios exóticos en aviones quemando keroseno... si partimos de la base de que el petróleo es un recurso finito y no remplazable, esa proposición simple y llanamente no es factible... y yo soy psicólogo, tendría que estar curado de espantos, pero no puedo evitar asombrarme acerca de cómo nos hacemos trampas al solitario...

La Era de los Combustibles Fósiles está llegando a su fin, y no hay más, más o menos volveremos a principios del Siglo XX, como decimos en Asturias "ye lo que hai". Saludos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> No, no, faltaría más... usted me puede dar su opinión al respecto, o comunicarme qué opción ve más correcta dentro de las plausibles, pero el que toma la decisión final soy yo, y por tanto la responsabilidad final es única y exclusivamente mía. Esto de echar la culpa de tus decisiones a terceros es algo tremendamente femenino, y una consecuencia directa de la feminización (o más bien "charificación") de La Sociedad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Así es, a parte de la demografía también es la energía, en Alemania ya están preparando a la gente para racionar el gas, y aquí el personal pensando que los turistas "del norte" van a venir siempre, pase lo que pase.

En fin.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Pero mira que tardan en morirse... Los pisos vacíos los llenarán con moras como la de Fuenlabrada



Ja ja ja


Y les pagarán 800 euros, que digo 800 euros, 1200 euros!


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En vez de quejaros o insultarme, *tened más hijos para que os remen y para vivir de sus costillas,* a mí que me contáis.



Eso que dice usted simplemente no es factible, y se lo explico: por un lado, una de las razones de La Vacunación Covid 19 fue precisamente la esterilización masiva de La Población, en mi región (Asturias) con un 93% de vacunación, incluso aunque la poca gente joven que hay se pusiera a ello con desenfreno, poco efecto iba a tener... y luego, del 7% restante de Purasangre (entre los que me incluyo), no nos acercamos ni de coña a una mujer (al menos a una "españorda") por miedo a VIOGEN. Caso a parte son Los Moros (todos "purasangre", al menos en Asturias), que ni están esterilizados, ni les afecta la VIOGEN, ésos sí que van a multiplicarse como ratas, porque de hecho precisamente ése era El Plan...

En fin, que Las Élites no son precisamente tontos... han dejado todo atado y bien atado... Saludos.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ja ja ja
> 
> 
> Y les pagarán 800 euros, que digo 800 euros, 1200 euros!



lo que haga falta, la impresora es infinita


----------



## Avulense64 (5 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> O se es dueño.
> O se paga alquiler.
> O los papis o el am/igo/ante.
> 
> ...



No pasa nada por pagar alquiler, o hipoteca, el problema es el importe, que a día de hoy es excesivo y un absoluto abuso.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jul 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Conozco alguno posicionado en su trabajo que se ha comprado pisuchos en Madrid de los años 60 por 300.000, hay que ser subnormales... Sabiendo que todo está a punto de petar ya



Si si, todo el mundo sabe que los ricos son todos idiotas y los muertos de hambre todos muy listos.
Lástima que el mundo real se sigan negando a llover hacia arriba


----------



## Avulense64 (5 Jul 2022)

Comunidad, derramas, reformas, averías... etc. Cuentan lo que quieren.


----------



## Guillotin (5 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Sí, el valor de los pisitos -especialmente los más antiguos, los del "yugo y las flechas"- va a caer en picado. Creo haberlo mencionado en este Foro en alguna otra ocasión: tengo un buen amigo trabajando en el Sector Inmobiliario aquí en Asturias (una de las dos mayores inmobiliarias de Asturias, Mi Amigo no es precisamente un "currito" o un mando intermedio, es uno de los "peces gordos"), y me ha transmitido -con cierta preocupación- que, según sus Informes Internos, sobre 2 030 - 2 035 esperan una caída del 30% del valor de la "Vivienda Antigua" (esto es, inmuebles con más de 10 años de antigüedad) y sobre un 10% el de "Obra Nueva". La verdad es que no me pilló precisamente por sorpresa, como decía el tal Almeida "poco me parece". En sus informes, achacan esta brutal caída única y exclusivamente al "Invierno Demográfico" asturiano ... y sí, no lo voy a negar, si ya La Demografía en España en general es de por sí baja, en el Caso Asturiano ya directamente toma tintes apocalípticos, aquí casi no nacen críos, esto es un puto geriátrico, y los poquísimos que nacen, al llegar a la veintena se piran a currar afuera, normalmente a Madrid. Pero que vamos, en mi humilde opinión, influirán también otros factores, si algo me ha enseñado La Vida, es que La Realidad suele ser casi siempre multicausal: además del "Invierno Demográfico Asturiano", convergerán también otras variables, como "Las Kakunas Eugenésicas" del hamijo Bill Gates, El "Peak Oil", La Crisis de Deuda... Lo que voy a decir ahora puede llegar a chocar, pero no me extrañaría en absoluto que para 2 030, o como muy tarde para 2 035, aquí en Asturias pasemos del 1 028 000 actual de población, a sólo 500 000 personas... vamos, tranquilamente... entonces, no hace falta ser un lince para darse cuenta de que La Vivienda, especialmente la más antigua, se va a desplomar...
> Ahora lo que me gustaría preguntarte @Penitenciagite!! , es si en tu opinión, este hecho -negativo de por sí- pudiese representar algún tipo de "oportunidad" a los que quedemos en pie, y mantengamos "cash flow": por ejemplo, muy cerca de donde vivo, hay un pisito humilde a la venta, de los del yugo y las flechas, fachada de ladrillos rojos, de 60 m2, por sólo 40 000 euros: si espero unos años, tranquilamente ese mismo piso, u otros similares, andarán sobre 20 000 euros, o puede que incluso menos, 15 000: ¿¿¿ haría buen negocio agenciándome uno en el futuro, si llegasen a bajar tanto ??? Que conste que no busco especular, simplemente tener un techo adicional disponible, por ejemplo ante la casuística de tener que hacer obras en mi piso actual (poco antes de La Pandemia tuve que hacer obra en el baño, y durante los dos días que llevó tuve que ir a ducharme a casa de un amigo que vive a dos manzanas).
> 
> Y ya por último @Penitenciagite!! , sin ánimo de aburrirte ni de abusar de tu paciencia, exponerte el caso de un Amigo Mío gijonés, a ver qué opinas al respecto: varón de treinta y ocho años, soltero, hijo único, sin Estudios Universitarios, no trabaja. Vive exclusivamente de alquilar los 18 pisos que tiene en Gijón, legados por sus abuelos y padres (tremendamente currantes, unas putas hormiguitas, a diferencia de Mi Amigo, que es lo más vago que te puedas echar a la puta cara), en resumen, un caso parecido al del forero @Notrabajo34 , salvando la distancia geográfica. De esos 18 pisos, 5 los alquila a estudiantes, y los 13 restantes a turistas. Se suele sacar limpios unos 2 000 - 3 000 euros mensuales en Temporada Baja, y entre 6 000 - 7000 euros los meses de verano. Traté de informar a Mi Amigo acerca del "Peak Oil" y de los efectos que esto tendrá en La Economía, traté de explicarle que El Turismo de Masas (que en el caso particular de Gijón tardó un poco más que por ejemplo en la zona de Levante, en Gijón el turismo que había era más bien interno, de dentro de la propia Asturias, El Turismo Extranjero, que es el verdaderamente rentable, especialmente el de Francia y Bélgica, no llegó hasta bien entrados los 1 980s ...) sólo fue posible gracias a Los Combustibles fósiles abundantes y baratos (principalmente petróleo, aunque también gas natural y carbón), que si esos combustibles fósiles se encarecen en demasía (no digamos ya si directamente los quitas de la ecuación), El Turismo se esfuma... pues nada, fue en vano, Mi Amigo poco más que se rió de mí, diciéndome directamente a la cara que era un "apocalíptico" (sic) y un "agonías" (sic), y que El Turismo iba a estar siempre presente hasta el fin de los días, pase lo que pase... es más, me llegó a decir (y he de reconocer que esto último me encantó), que incluso si se diese una situación que hiciese saltar el precio del petróleo por los aires, "nuestros políticos lo solucionarían"...
> ...



Tu amigo con 18 pisos debe ser al gran moja-bragas de Gijón.
Imagino que cuando pasea por la ciudad las güajas le persiguen y le hacen ojitos.

En Madrid un tipo con 18 pisos seria violado por sus vecinas nada más montar en el ascensor.


----------



## Avulense64 (5 Jul 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> El lo que llevo diciendo años, va a haber una burrada de pisos vacíos, tratarán de expropiar herencias y llenarlos de moronegros.



Los moronegros no van a pagar 1000 euros por un zulo de mierda. La mayoría no trabajarán y el que lo haga ganará una porquería, así que si lo alquilan será entre 20 durmiendo en literas hacinados, pero lo más probable es que los okupen directamente.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> No pasa nada por pagar alquiler, o hipoteca, el problema es el importe, que a día de hoy es excesivo y un absoluto abuso.



en términos globales sí, de ahí que me parezcan muy interesantes las aportaciones de Feministo, que explica sus muy buenas estrategias de éxito en el asunto

el peniteniciagay tiene su parte de razón, pero el discurso del primero es mucho más completo


----------



## Avulense64 (5 Jul 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¿Y por qué usureros, webón? Es legítimo ser rentista, en todo caso los pendejos responsables de los precios altos son los políticos que chingan el mercado impidiendo construir y no levantando suficiente VPO para equilibrar.
> 
> También está desubicado su análisis sí cree que el partido socialista va a permitir que la gente se emancipe con pisos heredados (casi todos los remeros en huelga tienen ladrillo por heredar), mas no será así, mamaverga, porque se viene una confiscación general. Una vez hecho esto la derecha no lo revertirá, anoten este vaticinio, culicagaos.



Ser rentista es legítimo, yo mismo lo soy, pedir determinadas cantidades es inmoral y asqueroso.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Los moronegros no van a pagar 1000 euros por un zulo de mierda. La mayoría no trabajarán y el que lo haga ganará una porquería, así que si lo alquilan será entre 20 durmiendo en literas hacinados, pero lo más probable es que los okupen directamente.



pues ahí tienes esfumado el exceso de oferta que se presume penitenciagay

el gran problema va a ser para los propietarios en zonas peleonas


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> PATRAÑAS !
> 
> La llamada agenda 2030 tiene como única finalidad
> 
> ...



Con lo de la escoria catalana te has pasao, ni todos somos independentistas, ni los independentistas se irian a una guerra civil porque lo diga el politico chalado de turno (que los hay a mansalva)
Respecto a que el futuro esta en la inmigracion, ya me diras en cual inmigracion. En la que trabaja, o en la subsidiada? Porque al ritmo que va la segunda, te va a pagar la pensión Rita la cantaora


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Jul 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Tu amigo con 18 pisos debe ser al gran moja-bragas de Gijón.
> Imagino que cuando pasea por la ciudad las güajas le persiguen y le hacen ojitos.
> 
> En Madrid un tipo con 18 pisos seria violado por sus vecinas nada más montar en el ascensor.



Fuera de coñas, es un putero empedernido, pasa olímpicamente de las "civiles" (reconozco que en ese aspecto en particular es un caso un tanto "atípico")... joder, si El Turismo se va al garete y por lo tanto se le jode el negocio del alquiler de sus pisos, y al mismo tiempo Pedro Sánchez prohíbe La Prostitución, lo hunden, pasaría a estar Muerto en Vida...


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Y te van a pagar 800 pavos por un zulomierda?, ¿La impresora seguirá funcionando?



No. Lo subvencionará el estado vía paguitas. Al invasor africano no le faltará de nada. Que pareceis nuevos joder.


----------



## terro6666 (5 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Los que les pase a los rentistas y parásitos con sus pisos me importa entre cero y nada.
> 
> Se debería incentivar el sistema de construcción de vivienda y de renta antigua si se quiere salir de esta crisis.
> 
> Permitir a la familia ahorrar.



Te quejas de los rentistas pero quieres incentivar el ahorro que es lo que han hecho ellos toda la vida.


----------



## Avulense64 (5 Jul 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Cuantas tonterías en un mensaje.
> 
> Primero, el alquiler ya tiene en cuenta cualquier gasto, ergo si sube el IBI de sube el alquiler.
> 
> ...



Claro que sí, hasta el infinito y más allá.
Luego no llores cuando el inquilino te deje de pagar.


----------



## Guillotin (5 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> O se es dueño.
> O se paga alquiler.
> O los papis o el am/igo/ante.
> 
> ...



Indudablemente en algún sitio tenemos que vivir, es por eso que *la vivienda es un bien de primera necesidad,* aunque durante las últimas décadas algunos listillos (que son los que se han forrado de verdad) nos hayan hecho creer que la vivienda es una mercadería más.

Esto es algo que a los falsoliberales, neoliberales del BOE, (por mucho que voten a IU) no les entra en su cabezota, que hay unos bienes de primera necesidad con los que no se debe especular por el bien de la sociedad.
Que el aire, el agua, la vivienda o el pan no se pueden Valorizar, y el Estado está para garantizar y facilitar su acceso a todos los ciudadanos.

Precisamente ayer se ha incorporado en mi trabajo una compañera que, casualidades de la vida, fue la inquilina precedente donde he vivido los últimos 20 años. Hemos compartido Casero.

Cuando ella dejo la vivienda pagaba un alquiler de 16.000 pesetas (96,16 euros) en el año 2.000.
Cuando yo deje la vivienda pagaba 450 euros, año 2019. (75.000 pesetas)

Cuando quise comprar esta vivienda en el año 2005 o 2006 según los precios del momento me pedían 210.000 euros y finalmente se ha vendido en el año 2.019 por 100.000 euros.

El piso donde actualmente vive la compañera se lo han ofrecido por 25.000 euros los del IVIMA, según me contó ayer.

Nuestros salarios poco han cambiado en estos últimos 20 años, por lo que todo esto demuestra que tenemos un *Burbujón del Copón en cuanto a precios de alquiler,* en la zona que estoy hablando actualmente los Caseros Usureros ofrecen sus pisos por 800 euros y así los anuncian en los escaparates de las agencias inmobiliarias. (Reformados con las más altas calidades).


----------



## terro6666 (5 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Eso que dice usted simplemente no es factible, y se lo explico: por un lado, una de las razones de La Vacunación Covid 19 fue precisamente la esterilización masiva de La Población, en mi región (Asturias) con un 93% de vacunación, incluso aunque la poca gente joven que hay se pusiera a ello con desenfreno, poco efecto iba a tener... y luego, del 7% restante de Purasangre (entre los que me incluyo), no nos acercamos ni de coña a una mujer (al menos a una "españorda") por miedo a VIOGEN. Caso a parte son Los Moros (todos "purasangre", al menos en Asturias), que ni están esterilizados, ni les afecta la VIOGEN, ésos sí que van a multiplicarse como ratas, porque de hecho precisamente ése era El Plan...
> 
> En fin, que Las Élites no son precisamente tontos... han dejado todo atado y bien atado... Saludos.



No te vacunas para no quedarte estéril y tampoco te acercas a una mujer para que no te metan una virgen, veo que aún no sabes que si te dan por culo los hombres no se quedan embarazados


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No te vacunas para no quedarte estéril *y tampoco te acercas a una mujer para que no te metan una virgen*, veo que aún no sabes que si te dan por culo los hombres no se quedan embarazados



No me acerco a una "españorda" porque están infectadas del virus contagioso más mortífero en La Historia de La Humanidad: Feminazismo. El día que quiera asentar la cabeza, tal y como dice @FeministoDeIzquierdas , "extranjera en origen". Saludos.


----------



## fred (5 Jul 2022)

Debió tener un novio rentista que le abandonó y le marcó para toda la vida porque esa obsesión es para tratarla medicamente.


----------



## terro6666 (5 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> No me acerco a una "españorda" porque están infectadas del virus contagioso más mortífero en La Historia de La Humanidad: Feminazismo. El día que quiera asentar la cabeza, tal y como dice @FeministoDeIzquierdas , "extranjera en origen". Saludos.



Pues te la vas a tener que buscar en Laponia, suerte.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues te la vas a tener que buscar en Laponia, suerte.



Latinoamericana criolla blanca, o Europea del Este (fundamentalmente Polonia), ésas son las opciones que barajo por el momento. Saludos.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Jul 2022)

Bravo por tu madre.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> No me acerco a una "españorda" porque están infectadas del virus contagioso más mortífero en La Historia de La Humanidad: Feminazismo. El día que quiera asentar la cabeza, tal y como dice @FeministoDeIzquierdas , "extranjera en origen". Saludos.



Por suerte no todas son feminazis. Suelen ser las rogelias mayormente y no todas


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Latinoamericana criolla blanca, o Europea del Este (fundamentalmente Polonia), ésas son las opciones que barajo por el momento. Saludos.



Si te pillas una del ESTE, vas a parecer Europa pagando la fiesta todos los dias, aunque tuviera ella mas pasta que tú. Conozco casos. "Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas"


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues te la vas a tener que buscar en Laponia, suerte.





Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Latinoamericana criolla blanca, o Europea del Este (fundamentalmente Polonia), ésas son las opciones que barajo por el momento. Saludos.



Dolor y resentimiento in the air...

De Latinoamérica yo miraría Colombia, Venezuela, Brasil, Chile, y Argentina con un poco de cuidado. Evita Mexico (salvo rarísimas excepciones que no merecen la pena) pues las mexicanas son "las españolas de sudamérica" (misma altura, peso, color de piel, y forma de pensar). Asia tambien es una muy buena opción, y aunque físicamente no son "mi taza de té" por el tema de cultura/idioma puedes irte a Filipinas. Si manejas inglés Thailandia/Vietnam son buenas opciones. China depende muchísimo de la ciudad, Japón para cosas serias es muy difícil, y Korea es una lotería.

Mi opinión/experiencia. Desde luego a las españolas no tocar a menos que sea para MFH.


----------



## Rescatador (5 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo en tu caso me preocuparia más por ti mismo que por los propietarios de pisos, que al menos tienen eso, pisos.
> 
> Preocúpate por lo que vas a hacer el día que falten tus padres y el alquiler de renta antigua de 180e/mes te lo suban a 850e/mes, a ver qué coño vas a hacer entonces. Ponerte a trabajar?



Lo que una ley da, otra ley quita.

La propiedad privada es un derecho, pero no está en la CE dentro de los derechos fundamentales.







Y por si fuera poco, el art. 128 CE manda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Si te pillas una del ESTE, vas a parecer Europa pagando la fiesta todos los dias, aunque tuviera ella mas pasta que tú. Conozco casos. "Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas"



Diría que si y no.

Por un lado cierto es que las europeas del éste esperan que su hombre cuide de ellas (como debe ser) y ellas a cambio montarán la familia (como debe ser). Al mismo tiempo, tu puedes educar a tu pareja; caprichos se los debes dar (ropita, complementos, etc...), pero cosas de mayor calibre ella debe consultarlo contigo y obtener tu aprobación. Al principio se enfadan, pero a poco que pongas los cojones encima de la mesa y digas "mira, no vamos a comprar un coche nuevo, sino uno de segunda mano, y punto" rápidamente se achantan y entienden cual es su lugar.


----------



## Rocker (5 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Latinoamericana criolla blanca, o Europea del Este (fundamentalmente Polonia), ésas son las opciones que barajo por el momento. Saludos.



Y cuando te pida el divorcio y se lleve a tus hijos te van a salir calor los viajes cada vez que vayas a visitarlos. Ahora hablando en serio, hay que saber ligar y segundo, saber tratar a las mujeres, que sí que no vienen con un libro de intrucciones, pero busca a alguien con quien compartas afficiones y estilo de vida en vez de fijarte sólo en el físico y acertarás más fácilmente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Lo que una ley da, otra ley quita.
> 
> La propiedad privada es un derecho, pero no está en la CE dentro de los derechos fundamentales.
> 
> ...



Creo que el problema esta en la interpretación de la ley.

El art. 47 habla de impedir la especulación pública (osea, el gobernante de turno). El art. 128 regula que te puedan expropiar cuando ellos quieran.

Mi opinión.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Y cuando te pida el divorcio y se lleve a tus hijos te van a salir calor los viajes cada vez que vayas a visitarlos. Ahora hablando en serio, hay que saber ligar y segundo, saber tratar a las mujeres, que sí que no vienen con un libro de intrucciones, pero busca a alguien con quien compartas afficiones y estilo de vida en vez de fijarte sólo en el físico y acertarás más fácilmente.



Mientras no se españolizen no hay divorcio. Ejemplo: Chile, uno de los paises con la tasa de divorcio mas baja del mundo (segundo puesto, si la memoria no me falla).

Para una mujer de verdad (no-española) un divorcio no es una liberación sino una vergüenza. Es un problemón ya que sus propios padres le preguntarán que que coño ha hecho mal, que porqué no ha tratado a su marido mejor, etc...porque exceptuando cuatro gatos el marido español suele ser bastante apreciado cuando lo comparas con otros paises (borrachos, vagos, mujeriegos...).


----------



## adal86 (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> *BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En unos días alquilo uno de mis muchos pisos por 650 euros.


----------



## Akira. (5 Jul 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo de la caída de la población es una gilipollez, meterán cientos de miles de inmigrantes cada año, están todos los partidos de acuerdo
> 
> Y alguno dirá... ¿pero como un moromierda va a pagar un piso?... jjaja claro que no, lo pagarás tú (y yo) con los impuestos y las ayudas que recibirán



No es una gilipollez, la caida poblacional es la blanca/occidental.


----------



## terro6666 (5 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Dolor y resentimiento in the air...
> 
> De Latinoamérica yo miraría Colombia, Venezuela, Brasil, Chile, y Argentina con un poco de cuidado. Evita Mexico (salvo rarísimas excepciones que no merecen la pena) pues las mexicanas son "las españolas de sudamérica" (misma altura, peso, color de piel, y forma de pensar). Asia tambien es una muy buena opción, y aunque físicamente no son "mi taza de té" por el tema de cultura/idioma puedes irte a Filipinas. Si manejas inglés Thailandia/Vietnam son buenas opciones. China depende muchísimo de la ciudad, Japón para cosas serias es muy difícil, y Korea es una lotería.
> 
> Mi opinión/experiencia. Desde luego a las españolas no tocar a menos que sea para MFH.











Presunta asesina colombiana de exnovio en España dice que lo apuñaló por miedo


La joven acusada del presunto asesinato con alevosía de su exnovio en la localidad pirenaica de Broto (Huesca) ha asegurado ayer ante el tribunal del jurado que le juzga que tenía miedo a la víctima y que cuando le asestó las puñaladas que le causaron la muerte, lo hizo por miedo. Además: “¿Por...




m.vanguardia.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Presunta asesina colombiana de exnovio en España dice que lo apuñaló por miedo
> 
> 
> La joven acusada del presunto asesinato con alevosía de su exnovio en la localidad pirenaica de Broto (Huesca) ha asegurado ayer ante el tribunal del jurado que le juzga que tenía miedo a la víctima y que cuando le asestó las puñaladas que le causaron la muerte, lo hizo por miedo. Además: “¿Por...
> ...



Excepcion < Regla.

España tiene la tasa de divorcios mas alta del mundo. De nada.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Dolor y resentimiento in the air...
> 
> De Latinoamérica yo miraría Colombia, Venezuela, Brasil, Chile, y Argentina con un poco de cuidado. Evita Mexico (salvo rarísimas excepciones que no merecen la pena) pues las mexicanas son "las españolas de sudamérica" (misma altura, peso, color de piel, y forma de pensar). Asia tambien es una muy buena opción, y aunque físicamente no son "mi taza de té" por el tema de cultura/idioma puedes irte a Filipinas. Si manejas inglés Thailandia/Vietnam son buenas opciones. China depende muchísimo de la ciudad, Japón para cosas serias es muy difícil, y Korea es una lotería.
> 
> Mi opinión/experiencia. Desde luego a las españolas no tocar a menos que sea para MFH.



Comparar a las españolas con las chilangas (las de Ciudad de Méjico para quien no conozca aquello), es incluso cruel para mi. Y las mejicanas de Guadalajara y norte, son mucho más pibones que las españolas.

Las españolas de América son las chilenas. En términos generales tias del montón fisicamente, con un carácter insoportable, una imagen de si mismas 10 niveles por encima de la realidad, exigencias de Primer Mundo y oferta del Cuarto. Infieles, bastas, con problemas serios de dicción, y en algunos casos barriga o como ellas dicen, "guata", sin caderas y cuerpo escombro. 

En Europa del Este, las "españolas" son las polacas pero solo por su locura y caracter insufrible e infumable, aunque fisicamente están muy por encima de la paleto-española paticorta del montón.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Excepcion < Regla.
> 
> España tiene la tasa de divorcios mas alta del mundo. De nada.



al tiempo que los mejores o uno de los mejores índices de seguridad para las mujeres, que ni idea de cómo lo elaboran pero... tanto que tiran de estadísticas:


----------



## Guillotin (5 Jul 2022)

*No todo son alquileres desbocados en la gran ciudad: los problemas de la España rural pujan en el Congreso por entrar en la Ley de Vivienda*


*Alquileres desbocados *en las grandes ciudades, un poder casi omnímodo por parte de los *caseros *o la imposibilidad de acceder al mercado de *compra de vivienda* libre por sus elevados precios y la ausencia de alternativas públicas.,,,,,,

......Sin embargo, *la España rural y despoblada *también tiene problemas en este ámbito, distintos a los anteriores, y en los próximos meses se verá si la norma también les encuentra solución. Será el final del camino en el que se verá si el Congreso admite promover en* pueblos o municipios pequeños vivienda pública *o condiciones especiales para la rehabilitación o, en referencia a las casas vacías, para fomentar la repoblación de estas zonas.......

No todo son alquileres desbocados en la gran ciudad: los problemas de la España rural pujan en el Congreso por entrar en la Ley de Vivienda



Y seguimos con la murga, ahora los de la Españita vaciada quieren que el Estado les pague la rehabilitación de sus casas, para fomentar la repoblación, dicen.
¿Y De que van a vivir? Ese es otro asunto del que ahora no estamos hablando.

Afortunadamente los del PNV lo han dejado muy claro:

---- *PNV, centrado en que en la ley quede constancia de que las competencias en materia de vivienda son de las comunidades autónomas y que en el caso de Euskadi cualquier decisión sobre limitar los alquileres en la ciudad o promover vivienda pública en los pueblos debe ser del gobierno vasco o de las diputaciones forales.*----

Los de Teruel Existe también participan en el debate:

"Los parques públicos de vivienda rural, creados por las Administraciones Públicas, promoverán una *bolsa de vivienda pública rural* destinada al alquiler, en los pequeños municipios y comarcas afectadas por la despoblación, para incrementar la cohesión territorial y asentar población en este ámbito", dice otra enmienda. 


*Tras más de 40 años, y cientos de diputados en el congreso llevándoselo crudo, tenemos que volver a lo que hizo Francisco Franco para acceder a una vivienda.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> al tiempo que los mejores o uno de los mejores índices de seguridad para las mujeres, que ni idea de cómo lo elaboran pero... tanto que tiran de estadísticas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1111918



Muy bien traido.

Así que tenemos la curiosa "coincidencia" de que España es, al mismo tiempo, uno de los paises mas seguros para las mujeres, y el primer/segundo pais con la tasa de divorcios mas alta.

Ahora llegará la gorda retrasada y dirá: "Pues claro, como nos divorciamos mas, estamos mas seguras" sin entender que una mujer apaleada, vegada, o anulada no se divorcia porque no puede. Y cuando es torturada o incluso asesinada difícilmente podrá pedir un divorcio.

La realidad es que, CON DATOS EN LA MANO, el feminismo ha creado un problema inexistente, y las feministas paguiteras lo explotan y utilizan al resto de la población, que no se da cuenta de que son ellas las que acabarán perdiendo.

Pero nos salimos del tema, y para mi es un tema lidiado. Tengo lo mejor de los dos mundos: Españordas para MFH, extranjeras para cosas serias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¿Y De que van a vivir? Ese es otro asunto del que ahora no estamos hablando.



*Ya podemos cerrar el hilo.*

Irlanda, pais que era pobre como ninguno, decide un buen día que las empresas extranjeras que se afinquen allí no pagarán impuestos durante varios años. Además, se habla inglés. Resultado: Durante muchos años todas las empresas gordas se afincan en Irlanda. ¿Cuántas se han marchado tras esos años sin impuestos? Algunas, pero otras han visto que han echado raices, que hay personal cualificado, y que no es tan fácil echar el cierre. Y si lo echan, Irlanda ya tiene esas infraestructuras que han creado y esas personas que han sido formadas.

WIN+WIN+WIN+WIN.

Retrasado mental 1: "Pero ehj que ¡cómo van a aprender inglés los españoles!". Uy se me olvidaba que España es un pais menos avanzado que otros como Malaysia, donde el Malayo y el inglés son idiomas co-oficiales. O Singapur donde es el inglés seguido del chino, malayo, e indio. En España las lenguas co-oficiales son el español y cuatro mierdas que lo hablan cuatro retrasados.

Y no hablo de obligar a que el inglés sea lengua oficial. Hablo de que si en España pillas un sitio de esos donde se hicieron estaciones de tren o aeropuertos a ninguna parte y declaras zona franca con cero impuestos durante 5 años a cualquier empresa que genere 1000 empleos permanentes durante esos 5 años, y pones VPOs en esa zona, pues ya tienes seguramente 10k nuevos empleos como poco, pueblos que vuelven a la vida, y dinerito fresco del IRPF de esos 10k trabajadores, sin contar con industrias terciarias. Y os prometo que cuando se hace ese anuncio vas a tener a montones de españoles aprendiendo inglés para cuando se abran las fábricas.

¿Por qué Tesla montó su fábrica en Berlin? ¿Acaso hablan inglés los Alemanes?


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Ya podemos cerrar el hilo.*
> 
> Irlanda, pais que era pobre como ninguno, decide un buen día que las empresas extranjeras que se afinquen allí no pagarán impuestos durante varios años. Además, se habla inglés. Resultado: Durante muchos años todas las empresas gordas se afincan en Irlanda. ¿Cuántas se han marchado tras esos años sin impuestos? Algunas, pero otras han visto que han echado raices, que hay personal cualificado, y que no es tan fácil echar el cierre. Y si lo echan, Irlanda ya tiene esas infraestructuras que han creado y esas personas que han sido formadas.
> 
> ...



Haces una "carta-puebla" entorno a la bahía de Algeciras y matas dos pájaros de un tiro.

1. lo ya comentado por tí
2. cortas parte del frujo que drena para Gibraltar

Lo mismo en otras zonas de España estratégicamente posicionadas. El desarrollo se puede llevar casi a donde plazca con un buen diseño del sistema impositivo.


----------



## p_pin (5 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> No es una gilipollez, la caida poblacional es la blanca/occidental.



Pero si están supliendo la caída de la población blanca con inmigración, algo que es una EVIDENCIA, los pisos no van a bajar mientras eso ocurra, por que además, la vivienda es un activo en el que suelen invertir grandes fondos, y la gente tiende a vivir en grandes ciudades.... está claro que viviendas en Villamartinez de Abajo sí caerá, pero ¿en grandes ciudades?


----------



## B. Golani (5 Jul 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Están creando escasez de todo el sector primario a propósito. En Australia acaban de prohibir a la gente cultivar alimentos en su propia tierra.



pasa


Eremita dijo:


> Mañana vendo un pisito por 20 euros.



el link de eso que dices.


----------



## JAC 59 (5 Jul 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> En unos días alquilo uno de mis muchos pisos por 650 euros.



Pues yo de ti iría deshaciendome de todo ese barro cocido...









CaixaBank busca asesor para vender sus activos tóxicos


CaixaBank se pone manos a la obra para liberarse cuanto antes de la pesada losa inmobiliaria que todavía arrastra de la época de la burbuja. Se trata de pisos, naves, locales y c




www.expansion.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Joder, pa ná que he dicho (que en el fondo son un vídeo de otro y cuatro notícias), que si "no tengo razón", que si "estoy equivocado", soy un "roho de mierda" y un "marica", cualquiera diría que le je metido una patada a un hormiguero.

Ja ja ja

Tanto rabiar por "tonterías sin sentido" no tiene sentido.

¿no?


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (5 Jul 2022)

Este hilo ha hecho mucha pupa a los lameculos de los palilleros jojojojojo. Muertos de hambre sin techo bajo el que caerse muertos defendiendo a capa y espada a Sus Jefes y a la langostada, vivir para ver puajajaja


----------



## B. Golani (5 Jul 2022)

el problema de los alkileres en españa , no es la especulacion ni el precio.Soy propietario de un piso que alkilo por habitaciones , en su dia lo alkilé entero y fue una experiencia desastrosa , lo alkile a dos gayers , los primeros meses me pagaban y despues dejaron de hacerlo , puse el asunto en manos de mi abogado y tardaron cinco meses en echarlos, entre el proceso judicia y la deuda de los maricones , palme mas de 5000 € , y pagando agua y luz yo. A mi no me importaria contener el precio e incluso bajarlo , a cambio de garantia juridica , pero si un inkilino decide no pagarte , la has cagado , y eso que en mi caso el proceso de deshaucio fue relativamente rapido , si facilitaran el deshaucio rapido de inkilinos morosos , muchos propietarios se verian animados a alkilar , mas oferta y bajarian los precios , y mejor para propietarios e inkilinos , pero bregar con el riesgo de impago , es un freno tremendo y sube los precios. OTRA SOLUCION ES ALKILAR MEDIANTE INMOBILIARIA+SEGURO , ELLOS SE ENCARGAN DE TODO , Y SI EL INKILINO NO PAGA TU SI COBRAS , SI HAY QUE ECHARLO SE ENCARGAN ELLOS , TU T DESENTIENDES DE TODO. PERO ESO CUESTA 60€ MES , QUE SE LOS QUEDAN ELLOS DEL IMPORTE DEL ALKILER. En eeuu , si un inkilino hace mas de 15 dias que no paga , se presenta la policia y le da al inkilino , 3 alternativas , 1º pagas y t quedas 2º recoges tus pertenencias y sales por las buenas 3º tu y tus pertenencias salis por las malas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Comparar a las españolas con las chilangas (las de Ciudad de Méjico para quien no conozca aquello), es incluso cruel para mi. Y las mejicanas de Guadalajara y norte, son mucho más pibones que las españolas.
> 
> Las españolas de América son las chilenas. En términos generales tias del montón fisicamente, con un carácter insoportable, una imagen de si mismas 10 niveles por encima de la realidad, exigencias de Primer Mundo y oferta del Cuarto. Infieles, bastas, con problemas serios de dicción, y en algunos casos barriga o como ellas dicen, "guata", sin caderas y cuerpo escombro.
> 
> En Europa del Este, las "españolas" son las polacas pero solo por su locura y caracter insufrible e infumable, aunque fisicamente están muy por encima de la paleto-española paticorta del montón.



Los desbarres psicológicos de algunos, son para hacérselo mirar.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> Este hilo ha hecho mucha pupa a los lameculos de los palilleros jojojojojo. Muertos de hambre sin techo bajo el que caerse muertos defendiendo a capa y espada a Sus Jefes y a la langostada, vivir para ver puajajaja




La verdad es que sí, se pone la gente histérica.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> el problema de los alkileres en españa , no es la especulacion ni el precio.Soy propietario de un piso que alkilo por habitaciones , en su dia lo alkilé entero y fue una experiencia desastrosa , lo alkile a dos gayers , los primeros meses me pagaban y despues dejaron de hacerlo , puse el asunto en manos de mi abogado y tardaron cinco meses en echarlos, entre el proceso judicia y la deuda de los maricones , palme mas de 5000 € , y pagando agua y luz yo. A mi no me importaria contener el precio e incluso bajarlo , a cambio de garantia juridica , pero si un inkilino decide no pagarte , la has cagado , y eso que en mi caso el proceso de deshaucio fue relativamente rapido , si facilitaran el deshaucio rapido de inkilinos morosos , muchos propietarios se verian animados a alkilar , mas oferta y bajarian los precios , y mejor para propietarios e inkilinos , pero bregar con el riesgo de impago , es un freno tremendo y sube los precios. OTRA SOLUCION ES ALKILAR MEDIANTE INMOBILIARIA+SEGURO , ELLOS SE ENCARGAN DE TODO , Y SI EL INKILINO NO PAGA TU SI COBRAS , SI HAY QUE ECHARLO SE ENCARGAN ELLOS , TU T DESENTIENDES DE TODO. PERO ESO CUESTA 60€ MES , QUE SE LOS QUEDAN ELLOS DEL IMPORTE DEL ALKILER.



Consejo de amigo: AVALES.

Yo alquilo a estudiantes. Solo estudiantes y solo extranjeros. Y con avales que suelen ser los padres, y por supuesto fianza.

En el contrato deja claro que la fianza NUNCA puede ser usada para pagar ningún mes, que se entrega al principio del contrato y se devuelve al final. Algunos bancos hasta tienen un formato específico para ello (crean una cuenta especial para ello).

Como avalistas pon a los padres, y que firmen con su pasaporte. Verás como cuando falten 5 dias y llames a los padres te llega el dinero en cero coma.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> el problema de los alkileres en españa , no es la especulacion ni el precio.Soy propietario de un piso que alkilo por habitaciones , en su dia lo alkilé entero y fue una experiencia desastrosa , lo alkile a dos gayers , los primeros meses me pagaban y despues dejaron de hacerlo , puse el asunto en manos de mi abogado y tardaron cinco meses en echarlos, entre el proceso judicia y la deuda de los maricones , palme mas de 5000 € , y pagando agua y luz yo. A mi no me importaria contener el precio e incluso bajarlo , a cambio de garantia juridica , pero si un inkilino decide no pagarte , la has cagado , y eso que en mi caso el proceso de deshaucio fue relativamente rapido , si facilitaran el deshaucio rapido de inkilinos morosos , muchos propietarios se verian animados a alkilar , mas oferta y bajarian los precios , y mejor para propietarios e inkilinos , pero bregar con el riesgo de impago , es un freno tremendo y sube los precios. OTRA SOLUCION ES ALKILAR MEDIANTE INMOBILIARIA+SEGURO , ELLOS SE ENCARGAN DE TODO , Y SI EL INKILINO NO PAGA TU SI COBRAS , SI HAY QUE ECHARLO SE ENCARGAN ELLOS , TU T DESENTIENDES DE TODO. PERO ESO CUESTA 60€ MES , QUE SE LOS QUEDAN ELLOS DEL IMPORTE DEL ALKILER. En eeuu , si un inkilino hace mas de 15 dias que no paga , se presenta la policia y le da al inkilino , 3 alternativas , 1º pagas y t quedas 2º recoges tus pertenencias y sales por las buenas 3º tu y tus pertenencias salis por las malas.




Las anécdotas personales no tienen nada que ver con lo que se habla en este hilo, que es el invierno demográfico, y la caída de demanda de vivienda.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Consejo de amigo: AVALES.
> 
> Yo alquilo a estudiantes. Solo estudiantes y solo extranjeros. Y con avales que suelen ser los padres, y por supuesto fianza.
> 
> ...



ya, y como amarras que los padres no se escaqueen, ¿tienes algún tipo de fuerza sobre ellos? también te puede salir rana algún padre alemán, francés u holandés...


----------



## B. Golani (5 Jul 2022)

en españa alkilar un piso es una operacion de riesgo , donde la justicia esta mas inclinada a proteger al inkilino moroso/okupa , que a defender al propietario , que en definitivas cuentas es quien anima el mercado de alkileres. Hay muchisimos propietarios que prefieren tener el piso vacio , que arriesgarse a alkilarlo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Joder, pa ná que he dicho (que en el fondo son un vídeo de otro y cuatro notícias), que si "no tengo razón", que si "estoy equivocado", soy un "roho de mierda" y un "marica", cualquiera diría que le je metido una patada a un hormiguero.
> 
> Ja ja ja
> 
> ...



Cada uno es libre de expresar su opinión. Si los pisos te parecen caros, eres libres de expresarlo.
Si los caseros te parecen usureros, también eres libre de decirlo.

Pero si lo tuyo es frustración porque no puedes comprarte un piso donde quieres al precio que quieres, entonces deberías hacértelo ver. Y sobre todo, ir aprendiendo que la vida no siempre es lo que quieres. E incluso hay ocasiones en las que las cosas cuestan.
Si no puedes comprarte un piso en Chueca, prueba a irte algo más lejos, a Ciudad Real, por ejemplo. Tal vez ahí con algo de ahorro, ...
Pensar que en un futuro te van a regalar una casa, es algo infantil, pero allá tú. Tú sigue rabiando y abriendo hilos sobre lo mismo, poniendo en evidencia tus fobias y tus obesiones.


----------



## B. Golani (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Las anécdotas personales no tienen nada que ver con lo que se habla en este hilo, que es el invierno demográfico, y la caída de demanda de vivienda.



cuento una anecdota personal que deriva en unas conclusiones generales : mas Seguridad Juridica>mas pisos de alkiler en el mercado>bajada de precios>acaban beneficiandose los inkilinos.


----------



## B. Golani (5 Jul 2022)

y el mercado de alkileres sufrira vaivenes , pero no se hundira , las familias necesitan un techo , tener un hogar donde vivir es tan importante como comer a diario , es una necesidad fundamental y prioritaria del ser humano.


----------



## B. Golani (5 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Consejo de amigo: AVALES.
> 
> Yo alquilo a estudiantes. Solo estudiantes y solo extranjeros. Y con avales que suelen ser los padres, y por supuesto fianza.
> 
> ...



alkilando por habitaciones , nunca pierdes el piso ya que puedes acceder a las zonas comunes libremente , por mi piso han pasado mas de 20 chicas y solo tuve problemas serios , con una que la eche por warra


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ya, y como amarras que los padres no se escaqueen, ¿tienes algún tipo de fuerza sobre ellos? también te puede salir rana algún padre alemán, francés u holandés...



Llevo montón de años haciéndolo. Cero ranas. Miento, una rana que era la novia española de uno, y todo se solucionó con un burofax.

1. Los estudiantes son buenos estudiantes. No los busco, me los proporciona la universidad.
2. Los padres firman porque si no, no hay alquiler. Así de simple.
3. Los padres saben que estan con tu tipo serio.

¿Puede salirme rana? Si, como todo en esta vida, pero al no alquilar a españoles ni noruegos (lee entre líneas) pues me ahorro los problemas.

Ya te digo, montón de años haciéndolo.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Llevo montón de años haciéndolo. Cero ranas. Miento, una rana que era la novia española de uno, y todo se solucionó con un burofax.
> 
> 1. Los estudiantes son buenos estudiantes. No los busco, me los proporciona la universidad.
> 2. Los padres firman porque si no, no hay alquiler. Así de simple.
> ...



¿Por habitaciones?

PD: la verdad, lo tienes muy bien ideado, chapó


----------



## BudSpencer (5 Jul 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Compró en 2008, en plena explosión de la burbuja. Acumula importantes plusvalías y ve que de nuevo se van a hundir los precios de los inmuebles por la subida de los tipos de interés.



Lo repito porque parece que la gente sigue sin enterarse y se monta películas. *Vende por las subidas de los tipos de interés.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Por habitaciones?
> 
> PD: la verdad, lo tienes muy bien ideado, chapó



Nono. Alquilo pisos enteros. Pero por eso los pisos que tengo para esa función son pequeños, pero en buenos sitios (para estudiantes).

Comprar un piso grande para alquilarlo es mas caro de comprar y mas complejo de alquilar.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Jul 2022)

Gracias a dios puedo pagar mis deudas, pero no odio visceralment ni de ninguna otra manera al ciudadano que tiene mas que yo, ya sea en forma de mansiones, pisos, barcos, coches o aviones. ( Nota: A los politicos NINIS inutiles que ganan millonadas por hacer el imbecil y decir soplapolleces todo el dia, a esos sí que los odio)


----------



## adal86 (5 Jul 2022)

JAC 59 dijo:


> Pues yo de ti iría deshaciendome de todo ese barro cocido...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo, los alquileres van a estar cada vez más caros. No me preocupa. Ahora podría vender todo y quedarme con un gritón de euros, pero, ¿Y luego qué? Con los pisos uno sabe que al menos está más o menos protegido de la inflación. Luego hay que protegerse de los cacos, los okupas, inquilino jetas y demás, pero eso pasa también con cualquier otro negocio.


----------



## Max Aub (5 Jul 2022)

El puto bujarrón del OP y su amargura por ser casa papi.


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Jul 2022)

España necesita más rentas del trabajo y menos del capital,esa es la realidad.


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Jul 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Amigo, los alquileres van a estar cada vez más caros. No me preocupa. Ahora podría vender todo y quedarme con un gritón de euros, pero, ¿Y luego qué? Con los pisos uno sabe que al menos está más o menos protegido de la inflación. Luego hay que protegerse de los cacos, los okupas, inquilino jetas y demás, pero eso pasa también con cualquier otro negocio.



A corto plazo la inflación va a bajar, las materias primas están cayendo a plomo, eso implica menos inflación... y recesión.


----------



## Bien boa (5 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> España necesita más rentas del trabajo y menos del capital,esa es la realidad.



Si, pero no lo permiten mediante impuestos, trabas y puteo burocrático.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> A corto plazo la inflación va a bajar, las materias primas están cayendo a plomo, eso implica menos inflación... y recesión.




No pasa nada, la vivienda nunca baja, y los jóvenes para parasitar no faltarán, los estudiantes tampoco...nun-ca... ¡y punto!, y no hables más rojomaricamuertojambre o voy a llorar...

Mode himbersor triunfador off.






¡Tema mítico! - Invierno demográfico, ya está aquí: El 11% de las plazas ofertadas en P-3 en esta preinscripción quedarán vacantes.


Cataluña, pero esto pasa en toda España... El 11% de las plazas ofertadas en P-3 en esta preinscripción quedarán vacantes. La sobreoferta educativa amenaza la lucha contra la segregación escolar Un informe de la Fundación Bofill urge a Educació a ajustar la oferta coordinadamente con la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Brooootaaaaaaal


----------



## adal86 (5 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> A corto plazo la inflación va a bajar, las materias primas están cayendo a plomo, eso implica menos inflación... y recesión.



Igualmente, creo que los precios de los pisos seguirán igual de altos o casi. La cuestión es simple: no se fabrican todos los pisos, ni de lejos, que hacen falta para satisfacer a la demanda. Aparte de eso, el tremendo riesgo que hay de impagos, okupas y demás seguirá empujando los precios de los alquileres hacia arriba. Es época de especulación.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Los desbarres psicológicos de algunos, son para hacérselo mirar.



Cuando viajes y vivas unos años en esos paises, vienes y hablamos como adultos. Mientras tanto, sigue jugando en la mesa de los niños.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Maricongggggg deja de hablá de loh imviernoh demograficoh que ejtoy endeudao hasta las trancas y/o zoy imberzó!! Rohoooooooo!!! Mazónicoooooh anunakiiiii!!!


Juas juas juas juas


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Brotal


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

La natalidad cae en picado en España: nacen 65.500 niños menos que hace cinco años


El INE refleja 310.224 alumbramientos en los once primeros meses de 2021, frente a los 375.791 del mismo periodo de 2016




www.google.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> El puto bujarrón del OP y su amargura por ser casa papi.




¿Cuánto tienes invertido en bit-ladrillos?

Cuídate, que te va a salir una hernia.


----------



## Albertojosua (5 Jul 2022)

Perdón perdón. En Airbnb le sacaba 1000, pero lo limpiaba yo, sarna con gusto no pica.
Ahora le saco 500, sin aparecer en meses por allí.


----------



## Albertojosua (5 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> ¿Por cuanto lo alquilas?
> 
> Es un rendimiento muy alto.



Perdón, eran 1000 euros en Airbnb. Pero limpiando lo yo y recibiendo a los huéspedes y tal y cual. Ahora son 500, sin pegar palo al agua


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (5 Jul 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Perdón perdón. En Airbnb le sacaba 1000, pero lo limpiaba yo, sarna con gusto no pica.
> Ahora le saco 500, sin aparecer en meses por allí.



No se si tengo bien los números, pero un piso habitual paga al mes, a groso modo:

100€ de comunidad
50 de seguro de impagos
50 de seguro de hogar
50€ de IBI

No se si me dejó algo

Eso suma 250 de gastos
Una provisión para reparaciones hasta los 300, muy optimista, de solo 50€ al mes 600€ al año.

Descontado el 19% de retención me sale un precio de alquiler de en torno a los 1000€ al mes.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> No se si tengo bien los números, pero un piso habitual paga al mes, a groso modo:
> 
> 100€ de comunidad
> 50 de seguro de impagos
> ...



Yo pago 40€ de comunidad y 125€ de IBI al año.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (5 Jul 2022)

A mi no me cuadra una cosa. Si va a haber "invierno demográfico" y van a sobrar pisos... por qué el conglomerado Black rock de los sionistas usureros se está apoderando de todo el "real estate" que pueden en Estados Unidos? No pueden ser tan tontos.

meloexpliquen?


----------



## Albertojosua (5 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> No se si tengo bien los números, pero un piso habitual paga al mes, a groso modo:
> 
> 100€ de comunidad
> 50 de seguro de impagos
> ...



40 de comunidad.
280 de seguro, anual.
700 euros de fianza.
280 de IBI, anual

Creo recordar.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Jul 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> A mi no me cuadra una cosa. Si va a haber "invierno demográfico" y van a sobrar pisos... por qué el conglomerado Black rock de los sionistas usureros se está apoderando de todo el "real estate" que pueden en Estados Unidos? No pueden ser tan tontos.
> 
> meloexpliquen?




¿Estados Unidos es España?

Ahora me entero.


----------



## Thundercat (5 Jul 2022)

Seguro que les va mejor que a los que no tenemos nada.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *De Latinoamérica yo miraría Colombia, Venezuela, Brasil, Chile, y Argentina con un poco de cuidado. Evita Mexico (salvo rarísimas excepciones que no merecen la pena) pues las mexicanas son "las españolas de sudamérica" (misma altura, peso, color de piel, y forma de pensar). *



Sí, ya me habían advertido acerca de las mexicanas (un asturiano que tiene familia en México, creo recordar que en Jalisco), en el sentido de que con ellas tienes los mismos inconvenientes que con las españordas, pero ninguna de las "ventajas", vamos, lo peor de los dos mundos. Además, de un tiempo a esta parte, El Feminazismo está pegando fuerte también por allá (al parecer, en La Zona, también en Perú), se ve que Las Élites quieren meter "La Ideología" con calzador... curiosamente empezando siempre por los países más poblados, por qué será...

Tengo en mente Brasil y Venezuela, siempre siguiendo sus sabios parámetros @FeministoDeIzquierdas : blancas criollas, tope de edad 26-27, provenientes de Familias Tradicionales, con Estudios Universitarios que las hagan fácilmente "transplantables" a España (por ejemplo, Arquitectura o alguna especialidad de Medicina) y con un puntito religioso. Y si provienen de zonas rurales, mejor que mejor, con vistas a irnos a vivir a mi aldea del Occidente Asturiano de cara a mi jubilación... Me valdría también Paraguay, siempre y cuando fueran estrictamente blancas: conocí aquí en Asturias a una pediatra paraguaya blanca (ascendencia griega e italiana) y muy bien, culta, guapa, con "saber estar"... pero -como recalco- era blanca: una indígena guaraní, como se suele decir, "ni con un palo"... Chile y Argentina igual "rebuscando" un poco se pueden encontrar mujeres decentes, no le digo que no, pero -como mantengo- prefiero centrarme primero en Brasil y Venezuela, dejando a Paraguay como "comodín".

Eso sí, de Latinoamérica yo descartaría *COMPLETAMENTE* a las cubanas... las cubanas son *LO PEOR, DE LO PEOR, DE LO PEOR*... vagas, falsas, embaucadoras, mentirosas... y sé perfectamente de lo que hablo, tengo familia viviendo en La Habana... eso sí, follan de lujo... pero precisamente usan eso mismo para atraparte y fidelizarte, para posteriormente desplumarte por completo... además, tienen "radar" para los betazos, totalmente pareciera que los oliesen... he visto cosas aptas de Programa de Íker Jiménez, tengo anécdotas como para escribir un libro... típica habanera que engancha a turista despistado, lo deja seco a polvos en su estancia en La Habana, y le pide datos personales "para seguir en contacto"... al cabo de una semana le dice "Bebe, no tengo dinero sufisiente en el selulal, hay una página web desde donde se pueden realizar recargas, ¿¿¿ te importaría hacerme una pequeña recarga, Mi Amol ???", al cabo de unas semanas le vuelve a pedir otra recarga, luego otra, luego que recargue a su madre, luego a su hermano... y al final el Pánfilo Betazo Español acaba pagando recargas telefónicas a toda la puta familia de La Zorra... pero no contenta con ello, le pide también que le envíe productos de primera necesidad por paquete postal "porque aquí hay carestía, Mi Amol" (que en parte es cierto...), primero cuatro cosas básicas, luego ya le va pidiendo cosas más específicas... y al final El Tío se deja un pastón... Yo conocía al Chaval, pero guardaba silencio... llega un punto en que La Zorra le pide que le envíe dinero por "Western Union" (de aquella todavía operaban en Cuba) y ya ahí le advertí que era demasiado, que no aceptara. No obstante, El Chaval le acabó enviando la pasta... Yo a todo esto le pedí a mi familia que monitorizaran a La Zorra... y hete aquí, que -obviamente- se la follaba media Habana... y destapé el pastel, al final, entre pitos y flautas, le sacó cerca de 3 000 euros al Pardillo... Luego casos de cubanas que logran convencer al betazo español para casarse con ellas allá en Cuba, se mudan a España, los despluman, y cuando ya no tienen ni un euro, le piden el divorcio, y se vuelven a Cuba con el "botín", todo un Clásico... eso sin contar El Caso de la típica cubana que se casa con betazo español, al cabo de un tiempo le dice de traerse a un "primo lejano suyo", y al final resulta que "el primo" era un "enamorado" de La Zorra... todo un Clásico, más común que el jugo de guayaba... y lo de casarse con un betazo español, convencerlo para pedir un crédito exclusivamente a su nombre para "arreglar la casita de Mamá", y luego pedirle el divorcio y que siguiese pagando El Crédito, también lo he visto... Cincuenta mil euros de crédito pagó un Gallego de Lugo que conocí... cuando estaba por la mitad, le pidió el divorcio (ella siguió en España) y El Pobre Hombre tuvo que apoquinar y pagar lo que quedaba... en Honor a La Verdad, el dinero lo empleó exclusivamente para arreglar la casa de la madre (eran de Oriente), peor hubiese sido que se lo hubiese gastado en vicios...

En fin, que me enrollo, que si quereis ir a Cuba a follar, adelante, no digo que no... pero no deis nada a La Zorra, ni dinero, ni regalos, *NADA*. Como mucho, invitadla a comer a un buen restaurante si veis que la chica os gusta y vale la pena (En La Habana "Los Nardos" o "El Asturianito" en La Zona Central están bien, cualquiera de los que hay en Paseo de Prado, son todos buenos, luego teneis "La Pachanga" en Vedado que también está muy chulo); y obviamente, una vez con los pies en el avión de vuelta, os olvidais de ella. Como digo, yo aconsejo a las cubanas exclusivamente para follar, no obstante, si aún así os encaprichais de alguna, siempre cogiéndolo con pinzas, os doy algunos consejos básicos: si es blanca, preferentemente de provincias, proviene de una Familia Estructurada, va a misa (poco común en Cuba, por otra parte), tiene Estudios Universitarios (especialmente Medicina o Ingeniería en CUJAE), y -más importante- no os pide dinero ni que le envieis nada, podeis medio empezar a tomarla en serio... ahora, si es habanera, es negra o -peor- mestiza, proviene de familias desestructuradas (allá es relativamente común que los padres tengan segundas o incluso terceras nupcias con otros, y por tanto convivan con medio hermanos de diferentes progenitores), no habla mal del Gobierno ni del Comunismo (o peor, directamente habla bien), o te pide cosas, *¡¡¡ HUYE JODER, HUYE !!!*

Vamos, que muchísimo cuidado con las cubanas, que tienen peligro... y mira que las "españordas" son tóxicas de narices, pero las cubanitas son aún peores... y las más jóvenes no saben literalmente ni freír un huevo... huír de una "españorda" para caer con una cubana, vendría a ser como salir de la sartén, para caer en las brasas...

En fin, espero sus consejos / impresiones acerca de mi visión de las latinoamericanas Maese @FeministoDeIzquierdas . Saludos.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (5 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Estados Unidos es España?
> 
> Ahora me entero.



En España lo mismo, los grandes bancos son los dueños de millones de pisos, vacíos.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Sí, ya me habían advertido acerca de las mexicanas (un asturiano que tiene familia en México, creo recordar que en Jalisco), en el sentido de que con ellas tienes los mismos inconvenientes que con las españordas, pero ninguna de las "ventajas", vamos, lo peor de los dos mundos. Además, de un tiempo a esta parte, El Feminazismo está pegando fuerte también por allá (al parecer, en La Zona, también en Perú), se ve que Las Élites quieren meter "La Ideología" con calzador... curiosamente empezando siempre por los países más poblados, por qué será...
> 
> Tengo en mente Brasil y Venezuela, siempre siguiendo sus sabios parámetros @FeministoDeIzquierdas : blancas criollas, tope de edad 26-27, provenientes de Familias Tradicionales, con Estudios Universitarios que las hagan fácilmente "transplantables" a España (por ejemplo, Arquitectura o alguna especialidad de Medicina) y con un puntito religioso. Y si provienen de zonas rurales, mejor que mejor, con vistas a irnos vivir en mi aldea del Occidente Asturiano de cara a mi jubilación... Me valdría también Paraguay, siempre y cuando fueran estrictamente blancas: conocí aquí en Asturias a una pediatra paraguaya blanca (ascendencia griega e italiana) y muy bien, culta, guapa, con "saber estar"... pero -como recalco- era blanca: una indígena guaraní, como se suele decir, "ni con un palo"... Chile y Argentina igual "rebuscando" un poco se pueden encontrar mujeres decentes, no le digo que no, pero -como mantengo- prefiero centrarme primero en Brasil y Venezuela, dejando a Paraguay como "comodín".
> 
> ...



Colombiana de familia estructurada tradicional en el top.
Perú también tiene nivel entre la clase pituca, si es familia tradicional.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Jul 2022)

Me la suda dios, es una forma de hablar, ya sebe, hamijo


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Colombiana de familia estructurada tradicional en el top.
> *Perú también tiene nivel entre la clase pituca, si es familia tradicional.*



Disculpe mi ignorancia, ¿¿¿ qué es la "Clase Pituca" ???, ¿¿¿ son acaso los blancos criollos de allá ??? Saludos.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignorancia, ¿¿¿ qué es la "Clase Pituca" ???, ¿¿¿ son acaso los blancos criollos de allá ??? Saludos.



Sí, criollos clase alta

Pero en todos los paises tienen gente asi, estratosferica parece la venezolana mujer de Alfonso de Borbón, por ejemplo.


----------



## Eremita (6 Jul 2022)

Yo en su día, cuando era joven, no me gustaba lo que había en el mercado del alquiler. Pero nada de nada.
La solución fue tan fácil, que da hasta vergüenza decirlo: compré un piso. Algo humilde, acorde a mis pequeños ingresos.
No sé a qué cojones viene tanta queja y tanto puto lloriqueo, además cíclico.
Se esfuerza uno trabajando, ahorra un poco, compra y se acabaron los lloros.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (6 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> *Y cuando te pida el divorcio y se lleve a tus hijos te van a salir calor los viajes cada vez que vayas a visitarlos.*



Quien haya seguido mi trayectoria en este Foro sabe que -en general- no me gusta insultar, al menos no gratuitamente (a no ser que me hayan tocado mucho las narices previamente, entonces sí que entro a matar), pero es que cuando leo mensajes como el suyo @Rocker , no puedo evitar preguntarme si el que lo escribe directamente es un CM a sueldo del Gobierno o -mucho peor- gilipollas perdido, cuando no directamente malvado. Por Salud Mental, prefiero pensar lo primero, fíjese bien lo que le digo.

Vamos a ver @Rocker , ¿¿¿ acaso es usted nuevo ???; ¿¿¿ estuvo todo este tiempo encerrado en una cueva ??? Vivimos en un país donde con la sola Palabra de una mujer te pueden meter entre rejas (vamos, *VIOGEN*), pasándose por El Arco del Triunfo tu constitucional Presunción de Inocencia, y con una tasa de divorcio del 70%, joder, *EL PUTO 70%*, la segunda más alta del mundo, si no me falla la memoria, y que en el 80% de los casos es la mujer quien lo inicia. Y con estos datos en la mano, *¿¿¿ TODAVÍA TIENE USTED LOS SANTOS COJONES DE DECIRME QUE HE DE TENER MIEDO DE QUE UNA LATINOAMERICANA ME PIDA EL DIVORCIO ???*
Haciendo una analogía, esto más o menos equivaldría a que si un habitante de una de las peores favelas de Río de Janeiro, donde casi ni se atreve a entrar el puto BOPE, le dice a un amigo que quiere visitar Barcelona, y éste le contestara vehementemente que si está loco, que si está buscando que un MENA lo atraque, *¡¡¡ CON DOS COJONES, JODER, CON DOS COJONES !!!*

Mire @Rocker , si lee usted el mensaje inicial, verá que no voy a ciegas, pongo unos parámetros a la hora de escoger esposa latinoamericana: blanca criolla, edad máxima 26-27, Familia Tradicional Estructurada, Estudios Universitarios "serios" (tipo Arquitectura o Medicina) y un puntito religioso. Si se da todo eso, se reducen las posibilidades de divorcio al mínimo, pongamos a un 10% como máximo. Que obviamente, ni con ésas estoy totalmente a salvo, nadie lo está, pero no obstante se minimizan riesgos. Con una latinoamericana blanca de esas características, juego a La Ruleta Rusa con una sola bala en el tambor: mientras que con una española, lo hago con cinco putas balas, usted mismo...

Pero -quizás pecando de "conspiranoico"- permítame decirle que en su mensaje @Rocker más que "inocencia", veo "maldad deliberada": obviamente, si más varones de Clase Media con posición más o menos desahogada como es mi caso pensasen lo mismo, El Actual Sistema Económico se derrumbaría: La "Charocracia" Española necesita a betazos proveedores currando como cabrones para satisfacer de todo tipo de caprichos consumistas estúpidos a sus gordas charos bigotudas cuarentonas, y por supuesto empepitados hasta las trancas en una Hipoteca Hinchadísima durante 30 ó 40 años, a tipo variable... sin charos españordas no habría ni la tercera parte de hipotecas que hay en la actualidad... entonces, un varón en la cuarentena, bien soltero o bien casado con una mujer de verdad, tradicional y hogareña, no consumista, es la peor pesadilla para El Sistema, de ahí que siempre aparezcan "almas caritativas" que "desinteresadamente" alertan de los peligros de La Soltería (que si te vas a quedar solo para vestir santos, o convertirte en un vulgar pajillero friki), o de lo sumamente malvadas e interesadas que son las mujeres extranjeras...

En fin @Rocker , que yo no soy un esclavo, yo soy un *HOMBRE LIBRE*: le dejo las bigotudas españordas viogenizadoras y las hipotecas (y si me apura, también las Kakunas Eugenésicas del tito Bill Gates) todas para usted. Saludos.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Para una mujer de verdad (no-española) un divorcio no es una liberación sino una vergüenza. Es un problemón ya que sus propios padres le preguntarán que que coño ha hecho mal, que porqué no ha tratado a su marido mejor, etc...*



Ésa es otra. Aquí nos centramos quizás demasiado en "La Viogen", ojo, no se me malinterprete, en parte con razón, ya que el hecho de que una mujer cualquiera pueda meter entre rejas a un varón, simplemente con su Palabra, sin aportar prueba alguna, no es que sea un brutal atropello no ya a La Constitución Española (que también) sino directamente a los más elementales y básicos Derechos Humanos; pero es que -al mismo tiempo- pasamos por alto otros hechos totalmente aberrantes (en parte porque los hemos asumido como Sociedad, debido a la brutal Ingeniería Social a la que estamos sometidos), de ahí que me alegra sobremanera que hayas señalado este hecho en particular @FeministoDeIzquierdas . Efectivamente, en la inmensa mayoría del Orbe, un divorcio es sinónimo de *FRACASO* y *VERGÜENZA*, y no solamente por parte de las mujeres, sino de La Sociedad en su conjunto. Si partimos de la base de que La Familia es el pilar de La Sociedad, y que sólo en esta Institución se pueden criar y desarrollar individuos sanos y libres (como psicólogo he tratado con individuos que han pasado por Instituciones de Acogida y tela, telita... incluso los que después han conseguido llevar una vida más o menos normal, todos con unas carencias afectivas y psicológicas del copón... ), una fractura en dicho pilar afecta inexorablemente a los cimientos de la propia Sociedad. Y sin embargo aquí se ha generalizado tanto, que casi no le prestamos atención... como tú muy bien dices @FeministoDeIzquierdas , la "españorda" bigotuda media, concibe el divorcio como una "liberación del temible yugo heteropatriarcal", me han contado casos de españordas bigotudas que incluso han salido de fiesta con las amigas en plan "despedida de soltera" (que ya de por sí suelen ser muy penosas, pero todavía tienen un pase, especialmente si las integrantes son menores de treinta) a celebrar el divorcio... propongo una analogía: imaginaros a un empresario que pone todas sus fuerzas, energías e ilusiones en una PYME. Intenta luchar por su supervivencia contra viento y marea, pero finalmente no le queda otra que echar el cierre. Obviamente, si el negocio es ruinoso, tendrás que cerrar, no queda otra, es la única alternativa... ¿¿¿ pero acaso os imaginais a ese sufrido empresario saliendo a celebrar por todo lo alto la quiebra de su Empresa, y manteniendo que se ha librado del temible yugo del Capitalismo ???; ¿¿¿ a que resultaría inconcebible ???

Muchas veces reducimos el Tema Mujeril a ámbitos personales (y en términos generales, la españorda media está muy por debajo de sus homólogas en otras partes del mundo, es cierto), pero nos olvidamos del Aspecto Social. Si las mujeres de Latinoamérica, Europa del Este o Asia por ejemplo presentan una superior calidad, es -al menos en parte- porque se han formado en Sociedades donde aún imperan unos Valores Sanos. Efectivamente, en Sociedades Sanas y Funcionales, tanto el Divorcio como El Aborto se ven como situaciones marginales y totalmente excepcionales, que solamente se han de implementar en el último de los extremos, cuando todas las demás opciones fallen, y literalmente no quede más remedio. En resumen, tanto El Divorcio como El Aborto se ven como puntuales excepciones a La Normalidad, jamás como lo contrario. Si aquí en España se ha promovido y generalizado tanto lo anterior mediante Ingeniería Social, y se ha invertido El Orden Natural, es debido a cierto "Malthusianismo Político" de Las Élites (para debilitar La Sociedad y reducir La Población, básicamente). Entonces, nuestras Bigos Patrias vienen de serie con un software erróneo... pero a ver quién es el Valiente que osa intentar reprogramarlas... yo desde luego no pienso ponerle el cascabel al gato... por el contrario, prefiero buscar mujeres extranjeras que vengan de serie con un software correcto en el Disco Duro... con "Material Defectuoso" que lidien si eso los moros y los negros, a ver si es verdad que -por una vez- cargan con lo que desechamos los españoles. Perdón por el tocho. Saludos.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Quien haya seguido mi trayectoria en este Foro sabe que -en general- no me gusta insultar, al menos no gratuitamente (a no ser que me hayan tocado mucho las narices previamente, entonces sí que entro a matar), pero es que cuando leo mensajes como el suyo @Rocker , no puedo evitar preguntarme si el que lo escribe directamente es un CM a sueldo del Gobierno o -mucho peor- gilipollas perdido, cuando no directamente malvado. Por Salud Mental, prefiero pensar lo primero, fíjese bien lo que le digo.
> 
> Vamos a ver @Rocker , ¿¿¿ acaso es usted nuevo ???; ¿¿¿ estuvo todo este tiempo encerrado en una cueva ??? Vivimos en un país donde con la sola Palabra de una mujer te pueden meter entre rejas (vamos, *VIOGEN*), pasándose por El Arco del Triunfo tu constitucional Presunción de Inocencia, y con una tasa de divorcio del 70%, joder, *EL PUTO 70%*, la segunda más alta del mundo, si no me falla la memoria, y que en el 80% de los casos es la mujer quien lo inicia. Y con estos datos en la mano, *¿¿¿ TODAVÍA TIENE USTED LOS SANTOS COJONES DE DECIRME QUE HE DE TENER MIEDO DE QUE UNA LATINOAMERICANA ME PIDA EL DIVORCIO ???*
> Haciendo una analogía, esto más o menos equivaldría a que si un habitante de una de las peores favelas de Río de Janeiro, donde casi ni se atreve a entrar el puto BOPE, le dice a un amigo que quiere visitar Barcelona, y éste le contestara vehementemente que si está loco, que si está buscando que un MENA lo atraque, *¡¡¡ CON DOS COJONES, JODER, CON DOS COJONES !!!*
> ...



A ver, tampoco hay que engañarse. Si vas a seguir viviendo en España el riesgo de que tu pareja se mimetice tras un tiempo es real. Esto es un tema contagioso que se va promoviendo por todos lados. No se si fue Feministo quien lo comentaba, enseguida aparecen las familias o amistades que con toda la "buenaintención" del mundo se le acercarán para ayudarla a integrarse, le dirán "hazte valer", "no seas sumisa". Puede ser cualquier hermana, prima, vecina, etc, creyéndose en el deber de sacarla de su inocencia.
Si no se doblega, instintivamente igual acaban criticándola y haciéndole el vacío.
Eso por el lado maripili, por el lado paquil, no dejarás de oir a tipos tratando de abrirte los ojos contra la "panchita que te va a sablar y desplumar". Ninguno de los dos colectivos va a asumir una relación con roles tradicionales, totalmente contraria a la que se está promocionando con calzador.

No hay arreglo mágico para este mal que es colectivo, no solo de las mujeres.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Jul 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> En España lo mismo, los grandes bancos son los dueños de millones de pisos, vacíos.



Vaya excusa de mierda, por cierto, en Alemania ya ha petado la burbujita 2.0 inmobiliaria, eso está más cerca que los Estados Hundidos, y además compartimos moneda y instituciones y banco central...

Supongo que eso no "afectará" al negociete del pisito, son malas notícias, y las malas notícias no "afectan"...






__





Será en Julio: Estalla la burbuja inmobiliaria alemana.


https://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobilien/plus239740337/Immobilien-Das-Ende-der-Nachfrage-Peak-Preis-ist-erreicht.html La demanda de viviendas en propiedad se está derrumbando en muchas ciudades importantesEn Munich, los precios han estado subiendo durante años, ahora están cayendo En Munich, los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Jul 2022)

uno de los mejores ámbitos que he conocido suele ser en familias de padres/abuelos españoles via paterna, criolla vía materna, instalados en aquellas tierras, esto se da sobre todo en México y Venezuela, por circunstancias de la historia del siglo XX.

evidentemente ahí no es sencillo entrar -pues esas familias se van relacionando entre ellos y van colocando a sus vástagas- pero vamos, hay que comentarlo todo, como también es cierto que ese tipo de familias suelen mandar a estudiar a suhniniah a Europa o EE.UU. y allí se las fichan al instante.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Jul 2022)

Vaya, parece que también Alemania lleva años con sangría de población (remeros y inquilinos a los que exprimir).










Aunque recibe millones de inmigrantes, la población de Alemania no volverá a crecer


Con la tasa de natalidad muy baja y la expectativa de vida muy alta, la población se estanca y desde 2020 estará en disminución irreversible. Por qué el sector Este tiene un peso decisivo en esta tendencia




www.google.com


----------



## Eremita (6 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Vaya, parece que también Alemania lleva años con sangría de población (remeros y inquilinos a los que exprimir).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mucho mejor para los compradores de piso. Así compran uno y se libran de caseros y pagos de rentas.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (6 Jul 2022)

JOd
Joder, a los rogelios os deberia encantar esto no?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Jul 2022)

Jo jo jo jo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Jul 2022)

Juas juas juas juas juas juas


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Jul 2022)

*Bélgica prepara una reforma fiscal “radical” para fomentar el empleo*
https://www.niusdiario.es/autores/ideafe-martin-perez/
Idafe Martín PérezBruselas07/07/2022 02:59h.






El primer ministro belga Alexander De Croo y su ministro de finanzas Vincent Van PeteghemGETTY


*Menos impuestos al trabajo, menos cotizaciones sociales y a cambio **más impuestos a las rentas del capital y del patrimonio inmobiliario*
*La reforma incluye más imposición medioambiental, aumento del IVA efectivo e impuesto extraordinario a las eléctricas*


*








Bélgica prepara una reforma fiscal “radical” para fomentar el empleo


Las condiciones para obtener los fondos europeos varían considerablemente país por país. Las negociadas por el Gobierno belga con la Comisión Europe




www.google.com






Jo jo jo jo jo jo jo

Próxima parada: ESPAÑA.*


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Jul 2022)

Bro-tal.


----------



## Avulense64 (8 Jul 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> el problema de los alkileres en españa , no es la especulacion ni el precio.Soy propietario de un piso que alkilo por habitaciones , en su dia lo alkilé entero y fue una experiencia desastrosa , lo alkile a dos gayers , los primeros meses me pagaban y despues dejaron de hacerlo , puse el asunto en manos de mi abogado y tardaron cinco meses en echarlos, entre el proceso judicia y la deuda de los maricones , palme mas de 5000 € , y pagando agua y luz yo. A mi no me importaria contener el precio e incluso bajarlo , a cambio de garantia juridica , pero si un inkilino decide no pagarte , la has cagado , y eso que en mi caso el proceso de deshaucio fue relativamente rapido , si facilitaran el deshaucio rapido de inkilinos morosos , muchos propietarios se verian animados a alkilar , mas oferta y bajarian los precios , y mejor para propietarios e inkilinos , pero bregar con el riesgo de impago , es un freno tremendo y sube los precios. OTRA SOLUCION ES ALKILAR MEDIANTE INMOBILIARIA+SEGURO , ELLOS SE ENCARGAN DE TODO , Y SI EL INKILINO NO PAGA TU SI COBRAS , SI HAY QUE ECHARLO SE ENCARGAN ELLOS , TU T DESENTIENDES DE TODO. PERO ESO CUESTA 60€ MES , QUE SE LOS QUEDAN ELLOS DEL IMPORTE DEL ALKILER. En eeuu , si un inkilino hace mas de 15 dias que no paga , se presenta la policia y le da al inkilino , 3 alternativas , 1º pagas y t quedas 2º recoges tus pertenencias y sales por las buenas 3º tu y tus pertenencias salis por las malas.



¿Subir el precio te protege de algo? No , si quieres puedes contener el precio ya. Es más cuánto menos ahogado vaya el inquilino mejor para ti 
Y sí, yo lo tengo con seguro, no hace falta agencia, para enseñar el piso y hablar con él seguro lo puedes hacer tú, salvo que te sea imposible enseñarlo por distancia u horarios. Las agencias lejos.


----------



## B. Golani (8 Jul 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> ¿Subir el precio te protege de algo? No , si quieres puedes contener el precio ya. Es más cuánto menos ahogado vaya el inquilino mejor para ti
> Y sí, yo lo tengo con seguro, no hace falta agencia, para enseñar el piso y hablar con él seguro lo puedes hacer tú, salvo que te sea imposible enseñarlo por distancia u horarios. Las agencias lejos.



1º CUANTO MAS RIESGOS ACEPTES EN UNA OPERACION , MAS CARO ES SU PRECIO , PREGUNTA A LAS COMPAÑIAS DE SEGUROS.ALKILAR UN PISO ES UNA OPERACION DE MUCHO RIESGO. SI EL RIESGO DE IMPAGO SE REDUCE EL PRECIO BAJA. 2º PREGUNTE EN MI SEGURO MAPFRE , Y ME DIJERON QUE ESO DE PROTEGER UN ALKILER SOLO LO HACEN SI EL INKILINO TIENE SUFICIENTES AVALES , EN EL CASO DE HACERLO POR INMOBILIARIA ( ELLOS TAMBIEN ESTAN CUBIERTOS POR UN SEGURO ) SON ELLOS LOS QUE BUSCAN , ENTREVISTAN , Y SI CUADRA ACEPTAN AL INKILINO , Y LOS RIESGOS LOS CORREN ELLOS , NO TU , TU SIEMPRE COBRAS.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (8 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Quien haya seguido mi trayectoria en este Foro sabe que -en general- no me gusta insultar, al menos no gratuitamente (a no ser que me hayan tocado mucho las narices previamente, entonces sí que entro a matar), pero es que cuando leo mensajes como el suyo @Rocker , no puedo evitar preguntarme si el que lo escribe directamente es un CM a sueldo del Gobierno o -mucho peor- gilipollas perdido, cuando no directamente malvado. Por Salud Mental, prefiero pensar lo primero, fíjese bien lo que le digo.
> 
> Vamos a ver @Rocker , ¿¿¿ acaso es usted nuevo ???; ¿¿¿ estuvo todo este tiempo encerrado en una cueva ??? Vivimos en un país donde con la sola Palabra de una mujer te pueden meter entre rejas (vamos, *VIOGEN*), pasándose por El Arco del Triunfo tu constitucional Presunción de Inocencia, y con una tasa de divorcio del 70%, joder, *EL PUTO 70%*, la segunda más alta del mundo, si no me falla la memoria, y que en el 80% de los casos es la mujer quien lo inicia. Y con estos datos en la mano, *¿¿¿ TODAVÍA TIENE USTED LOS SANTOS COJONES DE DECIRME QUE HE DE TENER MIEDO DE QUE UNA LATINOAMERICANA ME PIDA EL DIVORCIO ???*
> Haciendo una analogía, esto más o menos equivaldría a que si un habitante de una de las peores favelas de Río de Janeiro, donde casi ni se atreve a entrar el puto BOPE, le dice a un amigo que quiere visitar Barcelona, y éste le contestara vehementemente que si está loco, que si está buscando que un MENA lo atraque, *¡¡¡ CON DOS COJONES, JODER, CON DOS COJONES !!!*
> ...



Cuantos años tiene usted si no es indiscrecion?


----------



## AsustaLerdos (8 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Sí, ya me habían advertido acerca de las mexicanas (un asturiano que tiene familia en México, creo recordar que en Jalisco), en el sentido de que con ellas tienes los mismos inconvenientes que con las españordas, pero ninguna de las "ventajas", vamos, lo peor de los dos mundos. Además, de un tiempo a esta parte, El Feminazismo está pegando fuerte también por allá (al parecer, en La Zona, también en Perú), se ve que Las Élites quieren meter "La Ideología" con calzador... curiosamente empezando siempre por los países más poblados, por qué será...
> 
> Tengo en mente Brasil y Venezuela, siempre siguiendo sus sabios parámetros @FeministoDeIzquierdas : blancas criollas, tope de edad 26-27, provenientes de Familias Tradicionales, con Estudios Universitarios que las hagan fácilmente "transplantables" a España (por ejemplo, Arquitectura o alguna especialidad de Medicina) y con un puntito religioso. Y si provienen de zonas rurales, mejor que mejor, con vistas a irnos a vivir a mi aldea del Occidente Asturiano de cara a mi jubilación... Me valdría también Paraguay, siempre y cuando fueran estrictamente blancas: conocí aquí en Asturias a una pediatra paraguaya blanca (ascendencia griega e italiana) y muy bien, culta, guapa, con "saber estar"... pero -como recalco- era blanca: una indígena guaraní, como se suele decir, "ni con un palo"... Chile y Argentina igual "rebuscando" un poco se pueden encontrar mujeres decentes, no le digo que no, pero -como mantengo- prefiero centrarme primero en Brasil y Venezuela, dejando a Paraguay como "comodín".
> 
> ...



Es usted un as. Coincido plenamente con lo que dice


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Jul 2022)

Hans, aunque haces un análisis de la realidad descrita bastante bueno, te diría que procuraras quitarte el nubarrón de encima que llevan tipos como Feministo y otros, en su relación con la gente. Hay un tipo de personajes que con su propia alarma van atrayendo los problemas, como en las profecías autocumplidas.

Curiodamente, es mucho más interesante leerlos en las tácticas y métodos de autodefensa que en las ideas de fondo, que son las verdaderamente negativas (ayn randiano seria otro de estos tipos, hay varios en el foro) 

Ni se si me explico...

Suerte, hombre.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Jul 2022)

Joder, cuanta biliosidad.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Jul 2022)

Confirmado, restricciones energéticas y crisis brotal en los países europeos emisores de turistas.

Repetid conmigo:

Er Pij Oi no emsisteeeeeh.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Jul 2022)

extreme derroition


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (22 Jul 2022)

__





Cierra una panadería en Antequera tras 38 años por no encontrar empleados pese a pagar casi 2000 euros


Que den gracias a la política de regalar sueldos por tocarse los huevos




 www.burbuja.info





El invierno demográfico, atiza fuerte ya.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Jul 2022)

Salvar al Pisito Rayn.

Próximamente en sus cines.










España venderá ante Bruselas sus infraestructuras para exportar más gas como 'plan b' al racionamiento


España tiene un 'plan b' a la propuesta de la Comisión Europea para reducir hasta un 15% el consumo de gas hasta primavera si Rusia corta el suministro a Europa. El Ministerio de Transición Ecológica propondrá a sus socios europeos como medida de solidaridad actuar sobre la oferta de gas natural...



www.google.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Jul 2022)

En Alemania los viejos no cobran ni 1000 euros de pensión, por cierto ...


----------



## Ultraboost (25 Jul 2022)

_@matamoros_


----------



## Avulense64 (25 Jul 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Igualmente, creo que los precios de los pisos seguirán igual de altos o casi. La cuestión es simple: no se fabrican todos los pisos, ni de lejos, que hacen falta para satisfacer a la demanda. Aparte de eso, el tremendo riesgo que hay de impagos, okupas y demás seguirá empujando los precios de los alquileres hacia arriba. Es época de especulación.



Subir tanto los precios multiplica el riesgo de que te dejen de pagar y no se vayan, y bien que harán. A ver si te crees que la gente va a dejar de comer por pagarte una burrada por tu zulo de mierda.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (25 Jul 2022)

Se construye poco, siguen viniendo inmis y ahora suben los tipos de interés. No veremos grandes bajadas ni en los precios de compra ni en los de alquiler. Cosas del no-mercado de la vivienda. A demasiada gente poderosa (entre ellos no los Pacos que alquilan un piso heredado de la abuela) ya le va bien que siga así la cosa y así seguirá.


----------



## adal86 (25 Jul 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Subir tanto los precios multiplica el riesgo de que te dejen de pagar y no se vayan, y bien que harán. A ver si te crees que la gente va a dejar de comer por pagarte una burrada por tu zulo de mierda.



Te equivocas. 

¿Si le alquilo un piso a Cristiano Ronaldo por 10.000 euros hay más riesgo de impago que si te lo alquilo a tí por 1.000?

No tienes ni zorra de cómo funcionan las cosas, pero ni zorra.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (26 Jul 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Se construye poco, siguen viniendo inmis y ahora suben los tipos de interés. No veremos grandes bajadas ni en los precios de compra ni en los de alquiler. Cosas del no-mercado de la vivienda. A demasiada gente poderosa (entre ellos no los Pacos que alquilan un piso heredado de la abuela) ya le va bien que siga así la cosa y así seguirá.




Bueno, inmigrantes a trabajar por cuatro duros y a que les robe el casero casi el 100% de su sueldo, cada vez menos.


Por eso "falta personal" en la hostelería..
Y con el Peak Oil, cada vez menos "turistas" van a venir por Barajas...

El de Rayn Air ya ha avisado....










Fin a los vuelos baratos de Ryanair: “No son sostenibles”


.




www.google.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Ago 2022)

*La natalidad en España cae en el primer semestre de 2022 a mínimos históricos*












La natalidad en España cae en el primer semestre de 2022 a mínimos históricos


Un total de 275.872 personas han fallecido en España hasta el 25 julio de este año, 13.317 personas más que en la misma semana de 2021




www.google.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Ago 2022)

*El Gobierno prepara recortes energéticos amenazando con el "invierno más duro" en décadas*
*Prepara el terreno para aprobar su paquete de recortes con el "plan de contingencia" en septiembre y amenaza: "aprendimos mucho" de la pandemia.*











El Gobierno prepara recortes energéticos amenazando con el "invierno más duro" en décadas


Prepara el terreno para aprobar su paquete de recortes con el "plan de contingencia" en septiembre y amenaza: "aprendimos mucho" de la pandemia.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Ago 2022)

No paza ná, tó va seguí iguá...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Ago 2022)

Llevo mas de 10 años sin trabajar gracias a los alquileres que me vengais a mi con avisos........


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Ago 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Llevo mas de 10 años sin trabajar gracias a los alquileres que me vengais a mi con avisos........




Torres mas altas han caído...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Torres mas altas han caído...



No se como voy a caer ya....... es que sois retrasados o no se como pensais.

Me pego mas de 10 años sin trabajar, con los mejores años de mi juventud tocandome los huevos sin tener que pegarme madrugones a las 6 de la mañana para ir a remar como un cerdo por un miserable sueldo de mierda y se os ocurre decirme que torres mas altas han caido jajajaj.

Pero si llevo mas de 10 años tocandome los huevos, que es lo que voy a caer ???

Pero si la gente de mi edad parecen fisicamente mis abuelos debido al sufrimiento y al desgaste que tiene el trabajar todos los dias y el puto extres que da eso.

Que me puede ocurrir que tuviera que ponerme a trabajar ahora ? eso es caer para vosotros ? pues simplemente caeria a donde estais ahora vosotros no caeria por debajo y tengo mi plus de mas de 10 años habiendome tocado los huevos que es algo que JAMAS vais a poder quitarme.


----------



## Busher (18 Ago 2022)

Al menos tendran algo que vender. Lo que vengn detras ni eso.


----------



## Thundercat (18 Ago 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No se como voy a caer ya....... es que sois retrasados o no se como pensais.
> 
> Me pego mas de 10 años sin trabajar, con los mejores años de mi juventud tocandome los huevos sin tener que pegarme madrugones a las 6 de la mañana para ir a remar como un cerdo por un miserable sueldo de mierda y se os ocurre decirme que torres mas altas han caido jajajaj.
> 
> ...



MUAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## HaSTaTvS (18 Ago 2022)

Los boomers al menos podrán vender su casa para subsistir. X, millenials y zoomers no tendremos esa suerte.


----------



## lucky starr (18 Ago 2022)

A favor de los langostos y caseros decir que el equipo de analisis del BBVA NO ACIERTA NUNCA NADA.

Es imposible ser peores que ellos.

Posiblemente pase todo lo contrario o algo que no tenga nada que ver.


----------



## Pluc (19 Ago 2022)

Si la envidia cotizara en bolsa, españistán sería superpotencia interplanetaria.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Ago 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> A favor de los langostos y caseros decir que el equipo de analisis del BBVA NO ACIERTA NUNCA NADA.
> 
> Es imposible ser peores que ellos.
> 
> Posiblemente pase todo lo contrario o algo que no tenga nada que ver.





Aún están en fase de negación, hay que estar ciegos para no verlo.

Además el hormigón armado tiene caducidad, a los 100 años se pudre.


----------



## mirym94 (19 Ago 2022)

Claro que sí hombre y nos vamos a fiar de los banqueros, lo dicen para que los soltemos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Claro que sí hombre y nos vamos a fiar de los banqueros, lo dicen para que los soltemos.




Registrado desde el domingo, sí señor.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Ago 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Si la envidia cotizara en bolsa, españistán sería superpotencia interplanetaria.




Si el vivir del cuento sin producir nada y del esfuerzo ajeno cotizara, españistán sería superpotencia interplanetaria.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Ago 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> A favor de los langostos y caseros decir que el equipo de analisis del BBVA NO ACIERTA NUNCA NADA.
> 
> Es imposible ser peores que ellos.
> 
> Posiblemente pase todo lo contrario o algo que no tenga nada que ver.




En cambio los cuñaos, corbatas verdes y himberzoreh del foro, sí que aciertan en todo. Saben más que los bancos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Ago 2022)

Se la van a vender al Bill Gates, que ya se huele lo que viene (post globalización y economía planificada por escasez de recursos) y que SÓLO se dedica a comprar TIERRAS, y no para construir precisamente.

*100.000 hectáreas y sumando: Bill Gates está levantando el mayor imperio agrícola de Estados Unidos.










100.000 hectáreas y sumando: Bill Gates está levantando el mayor imperio agrícola de Estados Unidos


La palabra "terrateniente" evoca tiempos pasados, tiempos en los que la posesión de tierra era uno de los principales vectores de riqueza. Un hombre era tan...




www.google.com




*


----------



## mirym94 (19 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Registrado desde el domingo, sí señor.



Claro un domingo no hay nada mejor que estar en burbuja. Que esperabas  mi mujer es banquera por cierto xD


----------



## alfamadrid (19 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> *BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haz un resumen de dos líneas porque este tocho yo no me leo anda


----------



## alexforum (19 Ago 2022)

Por eso quieren 5 millones de inmis. No para que no colapse españa sino para q no colapsen ellos.


----------



## LangostaPaco (19 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> *BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se van hasta los ucranianos, porque se dejan el sueldo en alquiler, es el jaque mate, Hezpaña ha muerto o bajan los pisos o la gente se va de este estercolero y no hay mano de obra, los remeros prefieren irse a otra galera


----------



## lucky starr (19 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En cambio los cuñaos, corbatas verdes y himberzoreh del foro, sí que aciertan en todo. Saben más que los bancos.



Tienen el mismo índice de aciertos que el BBVA. Si alguna vez has seguido sus previsiones (o al menos las que publican) veras que lo que digo es cierto.

No es que les esté dando la razón a los cuñaos.


----------



## jolivares (19 Ago 2022)

Vais sin envidias algunos eh... Qué país!! Puede ser que en un futuro a los rentistas les vaya peor, puede , pero ya ves tú, que les quiten lo bailao.
Y di que sí, que les suban impuestos y les limiten precios , ahora bien luego no pidas que las viviendas estén en buen estado y actualizadas .
Cuántas viviendas sociales ha construido la psoe ? Cuánto suelo ha liberalizado / eliminado impuestos para abaratar la construcción de viviendas en zonas tensionadas ? Ah no , que les quitas de prohibir y ya se pierden... Pues nada , langostas sacando el dinero de España... Ala. Seguimos para bingo.

Algunos no se que visión utópica tenéis del mundo la verdad.


----------



## Poleo (19 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> *BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigue chupando, que nosotros te avisamos, rojo de mierda.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Sep 2022)

Poleo dijo:


> Sigue chupando, que nosotros te avisamos, rojo de mierda.




Ladrón rentista cagado de miedo, me nutre.


Ja ja ja


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Sep 2022)

Ya empieza la debacle en Estados Hundidos ladrones rentistas y corbatas verdes.

Se acaba eso de vivir del cuento y del esfuerzo de los demás.

Estáis muertos en vida.

Primero China con Evergrande, luego Estados Hundidos, próximamente España...









Adiós a la escasez de vivienda: el mercado inmobiliario empieza a desmoronarse en EEUU


El mercado de la vivienda en EEUU sigue mostrando evidentes signos de enfriamiento, que pueden desembocar en un retroceso o corrección. La subida de los tipos de interés hipotecarios, que se mueven al son de las alzas del precio del dinero de la Reserva Federal, están enfriando un mercado que...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Sep 2022)

Ej que con er arquilé se paga zola la potecah...


¿Cómo está el euribor "roho comunijtah", ladrones de mierda?


Ja ja ja


----------



## Poleo (4 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ladrón rentista cagado de miedo, me nutre.
> 
> 
> Ja ja ja



Ladrón era tu padre que le robaba el dildo a tu puta madre cada noche hijo de puta rojo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Sep 2022)

*Guindos (BCE) avisa de un cambio de tendencia en el mercado inmobiliario y antepone las subidas de tipos a la recesión









Guindos (BCE) avisa de un cambio de tendencia en el mercado inmobiliario y antepone las subidas de tipos a la recesión


Luis de Guindos, vicepresidente del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), ha advertido del cambio de tendencia al que se podría enfrentar el mercado inmobiliario en la Eurozona tras años de fuerte crecimiento de precios y del crédito hipotecario. Guindos ha reconocido que se están viendo ciertos cambios...



www.google.com





*


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Sep 2022)

alfamadrid dijo:


> Haz un resumen de dos líneas porque este tocho yo no me leo anda




Joder, mira el video por lo menos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Sep 2022)

Poleo dijo:


> Ladrón era tu padre que le robaba el dildo a tu puta madre cada noche hijo de puta rojo.




Ja ja ja

¿Has leído lo que ha dicho el roho de Luis de Guindos, ladronzuelo rentista?


----------



## pepeluismi (16 Sep 2022)

Se van a quedar con su tesoro y nadie lo va a querer más que para okuparlo


----------



## pepeluismi (16 Sep 2022)

Pues espera a que el desempleo se ponga en su sitio.....a más de un 20%


----------



## Poleo (16 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ja ja ja
> 
> ¿Has leído lo que ha dicho el roho de Luis de Guindos, ladronzuelo rentista?



Según tú, alquilar es robar, por lo tanto no deberían existir negocios de alquiler de maquinaria, herramientas o cualquier otra cosa. ¿No es así?

El que tiene algo y puede o quiere ofrecerlo a otros, ha de ser por la cara. ¿No?

Respecto a Guindos, otro HDLGP más. No sé a qué viene eso.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Sep 2022)

Poleo dijo:


> Según tú, alquilar es robar, por lo tanto no deberían existir negocios de alquiler de maquinaria, herramientas o cualquier otra cosa. ¿No es así?
> 
> El que tiene algo y puede o quiere ofrecerlo a otros, ha de ser por la cara. ¿No?
> 
> Respecto a Guindos, otro HDLGP más. No sé a qué viene eso.




Robar es que te vendan un kilo de patatas por 20 euros, cuando realmente vale 1'50 euros. Mientras tienes 200 kilos escondidos en el almacén para crear escasez artificial (vivienda vacía sin gravar fiscalmente).

Traquilo ladrón usurero rentistas criminal y hijo de puta, que se os acaba la buena vida.

Antes de que acabe el año tienes aprovada la ley de vivienda, con el IBI +150% al pisito vacío, esta ley la pide Europa.


A ver como seguís creando "escasez"...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Sep 2022)

A 60 usurarios "rojos" y "comunistas" de el foro *BURBUJA.INFO*, que supongo que no trabajaran en Don Piso y Tecnocasa, o que no se dedican a exprimir a inquilinos, les a gustado el hilo.

Al que le pique, que se rasque, malvenda o se muera, nada se pierde.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Sep 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> El IBI con recargo dicen jajaja




Sí, del 150%, antes de fin de año tienen aprobada la ley, imprescindible para acceder a los fondos Next Generation (dicho sea de paso).


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Sep 2022)

La lei de loj pisitoh nuncha ze vá prová, jamá se vam a poné impuejtoh a loj tezoroh vasioh, ezo ej comunijmoh.


*"Ayudas de la UE*
Fuentes socialistas aseguran que la aprobación de la Ley de Vivienda es una prioridad, por su importancia y por la obligación de cumplir con Bruselas, al ser uno de los compromisos del plan de recuperación del Gobierno dotado con los fondos europeos Next Generation."









El PSOE negocia la ‘Ley Mordaza’ aunque prioriza Presupuestos y Vivienda


La reforma de la norma de Seguridad Ciudadana lleva pendiente tres años




www.google.com


----------



## Poleo (17 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Robar es que te vendan un kilo de patatas por 20 euros, cuando realmente vale 1'50 euros. Mientras tienes 200 kilos escondidos en el almacén para crear escasez artificial (vivienda vacía sin gravar fiscalmente).
> 
> Traquilo ladrón usurero rentistas criminal y hijo de puta, que se os acaba la buena vida.
> 
> ...



Vale, lo dicho. No has de obtener beneficios alguno por ofrecer un servicio.

Eres un envidioso resentidillo, pero sabes una cosa? Te jodes y bailas. 

Europa y la puta de tu madre pueden decir lo que quieran, que hay formas de burlar las leyes de rojos como tú y tu familia de piojosos subcampeones de 1936.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Sep 2022)

Van a ir a por la riqueza a saco y eso implica a los dineros y propiedades.

Vía impuestos y expropiación.









Políticas franquistas, ¿están de moda?


Ayer se cumplieron 45 años de la muerte del dictador Francisco Franco, que lideró España en una de sus etapas más negras de retroceso económico y social. Su...




www.google.com





Madre mía con los liberales, como debe estar la cosa si invocan a Franco tratando de comparar sus medidas con las de los guarros actuales.


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> La lei de loj pisitoh nuncha ze vá prová, jamá se vam a poné impuejtoh a loj tezoroh vasioh, ezo ej comunijmoh.
> 
> 
> *"Ayudas de la UE*
> ...



No funciona el enlace. Este sÍ:









El PSOE negocia la ‘Ley Mordaza’ aunque prioriza Presupuestos y Vivienda


La reforma de la norma de Seguridad Ciudadana lleva pendiente tres años




www.deia.eus


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (22 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No funciona el enlace. Este sÍ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Así es


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (22 Sep 2022)

Poleo dijo:


> Vale, lo dicho. No has de obtener beneficios alguno por ofrecer un servicio.
> 
> Eres un envidioso resentidillo, pero sabes una cosa? Te jodes y bailas.
> 
> Europa y la puta de tu madre pueden decir lo que quieran, que hay formas de burlar las leyes de rojos como tú y tu familia de piojosos subcampeones de 1936.




Otro casero que se creía Warren Buffet que se huele la ruina.

Sí, rojos los de la Comisión Europea.

Vas a tener que trabajar, vago de mierda, lo siento.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (22 Sep 2022)

En *época de Franco, *estaban limitados por ley, los precios de los pisitos, y los desahucios estaban muy, muy reprimidos, "renta antigua", todos sabemos que Franco era uno de los "rojos"de 1936... .

También estaba penada la USURA en el código penal.

Vuelven las leyes esas de Franco, el que tanto os gusta a los fachas analfabetos que os creeís Warren Bufet por tener un piso de mierda mal aislado heredado de la abuela.

Ja ja ja ja


Vais a sufrir, mucho.

Tendréis que trabajar, ya no se va a poder vivir del cuento robando al inquilino.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (22 Sep 2022)

Brotaaaaaaaal


----------



## Poleo (22 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Otro casero que se creía Warren Buffet que se huele la ruina.
> 
> Sí, rojos los de la Comisión Europea.
> 
> Vas a tener que trabajar, vago de mierda, lo siento.



Pero tú además de rojo subnormal tb pretendes ser adivino para afirmar que no trabajo?
Tengo mi casa pagada, fíjate lo que voy a sufrir. Chupapollas.


----------



## Poleo (22 Sep 2022)

Para ti el que tenga una casa de alquiler de maquinaria o herramientas es un ladronzuelo entonces.

Al ignore, por hijo de puta, mal bicho, retrasado y rojo, valga la redundancia.


----------



## PROM (22 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Robar es que te vendan un kilo de patatas por 20 euros, cuando realmente vale 1'50 euros. Mientras tienes 200 kilos escondidos en el almacén para crear escasez artificial (vivienda vacía sin gravar fiscalmente).
> 
> Traquilo ladrón usurero rentistas criminal y hijo de puta, que se os acaba la buena vida.
> 
> ...



He leido hasta lo de vivienda sin gravar fiscalmente, je je, lo que hace la ignorancia, si supieras lo que paga una vivienda desde que la compras hasta que la vendes alucinabas, y quieres meterle mas impuestos, merecemos lo que nos pase, vaya tela.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (22 Sep 2022)

PROM dijo:


> He leido hasta lo de vivienda sin gravar fiscalmente, je je, lo que hace la ignorancia, si supieras lo que paga una vivienda desde que la compras hasta que la vendes alucinabas, y quieres meterle mas impuestos, merecemos lo que nos pase, vaya tela.




Yo no voy a meterle más impuestos, no soy nadie, lo va ha hacer el gobierno.

Ja ja ja


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Sep 2022)

A trabajar a trabajar liberalillos.

O paguitas o rentas para todos o la putas al rio


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A trabajar a trabajar liberalillos.
> 
> O paguitas o rentas para todos o la putas al rio




Ej que er Pij Oi no sisteh, y ziempre va vé cresimiento...


----------



## Avulense64 (23 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En *época de Franco, *estaban limitados por ley, los precios de los pisitos, y los desahucios estaban muy, muy reprimidos, "renta antigua", todos sabemos que Franco era uno de los "rojos"de 1936... .
> 
> También estaba penada la USURA en el código penal.
> 
> ...



Aquí son muy de Franco pero critican cualquier intento de intervenir el mercado de la vivienda, cuando su adorado Franco fue en ese sentido lo que ellos llamarían un rojo y un comunista: millones de VPO, ley de renta antigua... pero el comunista es Sánchez por limitar el IPC de los alquileres al 2%, sabes. Ojalá Pedro fuera mucho más facha con el tema de la vivienda, falta hace.


----------



## Guillotin (23 Sep 2022)

Necesitamos un gobierno fuerte que ponga a los falsos liberalillos a trabajar doblando el lomo.
En tiempos de crisis, calentamiento global y el peligro de los rusos avanzando en el horizonte, todos debemos de arrimar el hombro, y los primeros van a ser los Caseros Usureros.


----------



## vic252525 (23 Sep 2022)

cuando eso pase ya habremos ganado 500K


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Aquí son muy de Franco pero critican cualquier intento de intervenir el mercado de la vivienda, cuando su adorado Franco fue en ese sentido lo que ellos llamarían un rojo y un comunista: millones de VPO, ley de renta antigua... pero el comunista es Sánchez por limitar el IPC de los alquileres al 2%, sabes. Ojalá Pedro fuera mucho más facha con el tema de la vivienda, falta hace.




Así es, con Franco todos estos fachillas de nuevo cuño usureros y vividores del trabajo ajeno, tendrían que doblar el lomo o ingresar en prisión por usura.


----------



## qbit (23 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Aquí son muy de Franco pero critican cualquier intento de intervenir el mercado de la vivienda, cuando su adorado Franco fue en ese sentido lo que ellos llamarían un rojo y un comunista: millones de VPO, ley de renta antigua... pero el comunista es Sánchez por limitar el IPC de los alquileres al 2%, sabes. Ojalá Pedro fuera mucho más facha con el tema de la vivienda, falta hace.



Ya, pero hay que ser facha para todo. En el franquismo no había la morralla poblacional que hay ahora venida de las cuatro esquinas del planeta o vomitada por el sistema deseducativo, ni la mentalidad de vivir sin trabajar (había una ley contra vagos y maleantes), ni se permitían los okupas. Era un régimen paternalista pero sin libertinaje.


----------



## mstrogoff (23 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Robar es que te vendan un kilo de patatas por 20 euros, cuando realmente vale 1'50 euros. Mientras tienes 200 kilos escondidos en el almacén para crear escasez artificial (vivienda vacía sin gravar fiscalmente).
> 
> Traquilo ladrón usurero rentistas criminal y hijo de puta, que se os acaba la buena vida.
> 
> ...



Eso esta comtemplado en el codigo penal,,,acaparar bienes básicos para afectar a su precio,,,,
Por cierto,,prueba con b,,,,si no pierde todo el texto,,edita..


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Oct 2022)

La vivienda será la próxima ficha del dominó en caer y aplastará la economía de EEUU, según Allianz


Una de las fichas más importantes del dominó que conforma la economía estadounidense ha comenzado a derribarse. El índice de la vivienda que calcula los precios en 20 ciudades diferentes ha sufrido el primer retroceso mensual desde 2012. Junto a este dato, otros muchos indicadores que aportan...



www.google.com


----------



## trukutruku (1 Oct 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> Eso esta comtemplado en el codigo penal,,,acaparar bienes básicos para afectar a su precio,,,,
> Por cierto,,prueba con b,,,,si no pierde todo el texto,,edita..



Pero si lo hace el estado con otros bienes (suelo) esta bien guay


----------



## mstrogoff (9 Oct 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> La vivienda será la próxima ficha del dominó en caer y aplastará la economía de EEUU, según Allianz
> 
> 
> Una de las fichas más importantes del dominó que conforma la economía estadounidense ha comenzado a derribarse. El índice de la vivienda que calcula los precios en 20 ciudades diferentes ha sufrido el primer retroceso mensual desde 2012. Junto a este dato, otros muchos indicadores que aportan...
> ...



Bendita noticia, a ver si le siguen otros bienes básicos, no se, el combustible y los alimentos. 

""
*No todo es catastrofismo *
""

dice en un párrafo de la noticia,,,como va a ser malo que baje un bien que todo el mundo necesita??,,si tu has comprado la comida de hoy, te molesta que el vecino la compre más barata, o te alegras por ello??.

A ver si es que queriamos ser nosotros los que le vendiesemos la comida al vecino más cara de lo que la compramos??,,A ver si es que todo el que ha hipotecado su futuro lo ha hecho bajo el supuesto de estafar a otro en en futuro??,,,no se, no se,,,,me da a mi que...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Oct 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> Bendita noticia, a ver si le siguen otros bienes básicos, no se, el combustible y los alimentos.
> 
> ""
> *No todo es catastrofismo *
> ...




Hombre, para especuladores, parásitos, usureros y timadores sí es una mala notícia.

Que se jodan.










El sector inmobiliario se prepara para la caída inminente del precio de la vivienda en España


Las fuertes subidas en el precio de la vivienda que se llevan repitiendo trimestre a trimestre, desde que comenzó la recuperación económica, podrían estar a punto de llegar a su fin. A la desaceleración sufrida en los últimos tres meses, ahora se le une el pesimismo del sector inmobiliario, la...



www.google.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Oct 2022)

Hundimiento del tinglado de los pisitos turísticos en 3,2,1...


Ej que er querozenoh ej mu bundanteh, y no hai Pij Oi.


*El alza de precios de hoteles y vuelos golpea al turismo 'low cost'*











El alza de precios de hoteles y vuelos golpea al turismo 'low cost'


Sustituir el turismo de masas por uno de calidad destaca como objetivo de gobiernos de todo color en España. En Barcelona, donde el asunto provoca debates encendidos,




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Oct 2022)

Brotal


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Oct 2022)

Se viene gorda, vamos a flipar.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (10 Nov 2022)

Con permiso del forero de "Soloclima"


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (10 Nov 2022)

1


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (10 Nov 2022)

2


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (10 Nov 2022)

3


----------



## 11kjuan (10 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Con permiso del forero de "Soloclima"



El de solocLima me parece un cuñado.

Sé que es forero.

No obstante a veces dice cosas interesantes.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (10 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El de solocLima me parece un cuñado.
> 
> Sé que es forero.
> 
> No obstante a veces dice cosas interesantes.




A mi igual, hay muchas cosas que me patinan, pero el invitado es la clave.


----------



## 11kjuan (10 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> A mi igual, hay muchas cosas que me patinan, pero el invitado es la clave.



Coincido, suele traer gente que dicen cosas muy interesantes.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (10 Nov 2022)

Fuente, Ok Mierdiario, imaginen la realidad, pues en ese panfleto hay pasapiseros y huntaos a paladas que endulcoran la realidad, cuando les es adversa a sus intereses personales.










La banca vaticina que el precio de la vivienda caerá hasta un 5% en 2023 por el deterioro económico


La banca vaticina que el precio de la vivienda caerá hasta un 5% en 2023 por el deterioro económico y el encarecimiento de las hipotecas.




www.google.com


----------



## toroloco (11 Dic 2022)

La poblacion decrece ok, pero tambien la población se concentra en las ciudades.

Donde no va nada un piso es en villanueva del mojon.


----------



## stuka (13 Dic 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Tierras, reciclaje, abonos naturales, eso es el futuro. Sector primario y secundario, el terciario y la especulación inmobiliaria tienen los días contados o se van a ver muy reducidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A pesar de los ataques personales que te lanzan (esto ya no es aquella Burbuja.info), tiene sentido lo que dices. Los niñatos de hoy en día sólo han visto la burbuja y sus consecuencias...pero eso es una anomalía de los tiempos modernos por el exceso de papel.

Aunque no se lo crean, en los ochenta (y bien entrados los noventa) los zulos eran muyyy asequibles para el poder adquisitivo medio. Esos tiempos pueden volver.

También creo en tierras cultivables, sector primario y todo eso (Kill Gates está acaparando desde hace años). El problema es que soy urbanita y no tengo ni idea de cómo llevar el tema, eso es algo que se mama desde el comienzo.

La tontería se ha acabado. Y si no, mirad los precios en los Mercadonas y el coste del gas-oil que nutre a los Mercadonas. Os recuerdo que ya somos más de 8.000 millones de langostas. O estalla una Tercera o nos matan de otro modo más lento, pero estamos cerca del punto de inflexión.


Te pregunto entonces: *¿Qué opinas de parcelas urbanas bien ubicadas en residenciales consolidadas?* Son fácilmente sostenibles y no tienen okupas ni más rollos. Pero con la debacle que viene no sé yo si sólo podrán acceder cuatro ricos para hacerse una casa.


----------



## stuka (13 Dic 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> lo que haga falta, la impresora es infinita




-Aunque los amos consiguieran mantener este nivel de vida mediante la impresora hasta el infinito (lo cual es imposible)...*no lo harían*.

-Porque los amos* buscan otros fines*. La impresora la han utilizado para conseguirlos. Y ya les queda poco.

-Recuerdo, una vez más, que los amos *NO *buscan dinero. Ellos *CREAN *el dinero.


----------



## stuka (13 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Ser rentista es legítimo, yo mismo lo soy, pedir determinadas cantidades es inmoral y asqueroso.




Ya...tú alquilas POR LA MITAD lo que piden en los zulos de tu barrio.


----------

